# NEW RELEASE: Serica 5303 (pictures)



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Price tag of *$1200*, first deliveries starting in August.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Great specs and I like the looks!


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

The bezel is too busy IMO, but otherwise a handsome watch.


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt (Jun 6, 2020)

whoa, this is amazing. I like this a lot! And it's offered in a LHD version too.. only the end links of the mesh don't work for me. The silver dial on a nice tropic rubber would be my pick


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Great looking watch - I agree... this belongs on a tropic strap (not a fan of the milanese)


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I own one of the first generation Serica WMB edition watches and it is extremely high quality. It's just wonderful in every way, so I imagine this watch will be equally good. That being said, the price for me is a big ask. There are just so many dive watches out there. Maybe this movement I have never heard of will help.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the looks but could do without the text on the bezel......


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

I’m not sure what I’m looking at. Is it Swiss made or not? A chronometer or not? I had to look up Newton to find out it’s a Soprod. Not that any of these are make or break, but they seem a little deceptive with wording like “Serica Swiss”. I’d want to know what I’m getting for my $1200. I do like the design, though at second glance it seems to be borrowing heavily from Omega.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

TaxMan said:


> I'm not sure what I'm looking at. Is it Swiss made or not? A chronometer or not? I had to look up Newton to find out it's a Soprod. Not that any of these are make or break, but they seem a little deceptive with wording like "Serica Swiss". I'd want to know what I'm getting for my $1200. I do like the design, though at second glance it seems to be borrowing heavily from Omega.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks interesting, not enough to buy for me, but interesting. I liked their Cali dial watch they came out with before more, but also not enough to buy.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

I like it a lot. The biggest question marks for me are the movement (anyone have any experience with it?) and the price. I have the first generation Serica WMB edition and it is one of my favorite watches, even when compared to much more expensive pieces in my collection. 

This diver does borrow some design elements from Omega (twisted lugs, seamaster 300-ish bezel), but a bit more toolish overall, and I like the functionality of having both a dive timing and 12-hour bezel in one. I love the dimensions for us smaller wristed fellows. I would prefer a more typical bracelet, but the integrated end links for the mesh are a good feature and one that makes it look more cohesive than typical mesh bracelets IMO. 

Overall I think its an impressive offering from Serica. At $800 it would be a no-brainer to me. At $1,200 it is still tempting.


----------



## MGMCC (Jan 29, 2015)

SchlachterSchmidt said:


> whoa, this is amazing. I like this a lot! And it's offered in a LHD version too.. only the end links of the mesh don't work for me. The silver dial on a nice tropic rubber would be my pick


I just ordered the silver dial, crown at 9, with an additional tropic strap in black. I have wanted a 12 hour time zone bezel for awhile, but couldn't find anything that appealed to me, and I think this one works. I think this Serica with the Newton movement accuracy, and the overall different look of the various elements that I could select, will be a keeper.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Whew, those end-links look bad to me. Serica-Swiss? Hmmm......

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

12 o clock is very phallic


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Pass.
That dial is a mess.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I really like my Serica 4512 California with destro crown.

I've looked at this new dive model a few times today, and it's growing on me.

Serica seems to have quickly developed a distinctive design language, and it's one that speaks to me.

Admittedly said language is derivative of seminal vintage watches. But they infuse enough of their own flourishes (e.g., tweaking Omega dials, handsets, and now bezel and twisting lugs; employing infrequently seen vintage bracelet designs; tiny branding) to be vintage-funky-chic in a good way to my eye.

I appreciate that they are continuing to offer left-side crowns as an option, and that they are sticking with svelte dimensions.

The price strikes me as fair in light of the specs and design chops, though on the high side of what I like to spend.

In case anyone is curious, I asked on IG whether the bezel was uni or bidirectional (as there's a logic for either). They responded that they went with a unidirectional bezel since the poor man's GMT markings were considered secondary.


----------



## VaKyle (Apr 4, 2019)

I like this watch, and each time I go back and take another look I like it a little more. Particularly the black dial version. Not sure I’m in the market for another black dive watch is the only problem. On the other hand, since I’ve never heard back from Halios about that blue Fairwind maybe it’s time to give up on colors and go back in black.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

The dial is a mess and there’s too many circles on it. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## SchlachterSchmidt (Jun 6, 2020)

MGMCC said:


> I just ordered the silver dial, crown at 9, with an additional tropic strap in black


You know what they say about great minds? Sounds like exactly the combination I would have gone for. And I'm not even left handed, I just think destros on a right wrist look cool.

Once you get it I would love to see a pic or two! As much as I like it, I will have to pass. Trying to hold the will power and save up for something bigger


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

As much as i love the design... the only odd this that keeps distract my eyes, is the "partial" milanese strap.








Since the strap is easily removable, would there be BoR bracelet available to compliment the aesthetics of the watch?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

On the strap change note, just noticed no drilled lugs :/










Looks like some don't do (e.g., Omega, MKII) with twisted lugs, whereas others do (e.g., Borealis, Nezumi).

Too bad-I like this feature on the 4512.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaAlpha (Mar 3, 2016)

I just received my Serica 4512 Commando, and I love it! In fact, I'm so impressed that I went ahead and pre-ordered the 5303-1 (black dial), shipping in August. The bracelet is my least favorite part of the 5303, but I like the Bonklip enough on my 4512 to try it. Maybe their take on a Milanese will surprise me as well. Overall, very impressed with the quality for the cost!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I really like just about everything about this.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Too small ... and the end links make it look clumsy.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

I like all of it. As some said, the busy bezel, the messy dial, the clumsy bracelet, the Soprod movement (-/+ 4 sec/day), the Omega-inspired lugs, and so on. To me, it somehow all makes a distinctive but coherent and very attractive package.
The only thing is the absence of branding. I'm no fan of over-branding and I understand Serica design choice for minimal branding but I could do with a signed crown and/or a minimal logo under 12.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

It's so odd it's cool but some of the things on the dial would drive me to sell it at a huge loss quickly.

Can someone photoshop this -

make the dot hour markers shorter so they line up with the ends of the rectangular ones.
lengthen the hour hand
put Serica in the top half of the dial (depth rating can take the space where serica is now)
remove the balls from the 12 marker


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Wauw......Thanks for posting never heard of them, they offer a very nice package and bring something extra to the watch world. 
Really love that they give you the choice Crown @ 3 OR Crown @ 9!!!!
Thats just awesome. 
I think the Diver would look much better if it said Serica where now the depth rating is put and that odd number, what's that about????
And of course a signed Crown .
I Would buy the other model in a heartbeat if it was available with an automatic movement with the crown at 9.....love the bracelet on that one 😍 
So I guess it's just a matter of time before I own a Serica ....
Again thanks for posting 🙏


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

I’m really tempted to order one! The weirdest thing- my wife is really into this. She doesn’t like any of my other watches... wife approval seems like a no brainer...right?

The only thing I’d miss is a date window... but I know I’m in the minority on that. 

I would use this for travel and weekend dips or hikes. Maybe keep it on for some other sports depending on the weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Although I agree with many here that there's a lot to like about this model by Serica, and I will probably look back with a certain amount of regret, I'll be sitting this one out. Now if Serica were to unexpectedly knock down the price point by about 3-$400. then, I'd have to seriously reconsider my sideline status. And since I highly doubt that will happen, I will instead kick back and look forward to seeing the inevitable picture parade, from those that will be jumping in on this model. I will especially look forward to seeing the white dial version.


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Interesting and different. Really like the bezel.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

How does the bezel actually work? Can I use both the hours scale and the minutes scale to time a multiple hour event? In other words, can I use the timezone feature (inner scale) independently from the minute timer (outer scale)?


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Thee said:


> How does the bezel actually work? Can I use both the hours scale and the minutes scale to time a multiple hour event? In other words, can I use the timezone feature (inner scale) independently from the minute timer (outer scale)?


There's a video on Serica's website. I believe that the diver and timezone parts of the bezel are linked. So it's one function or the other.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Anyone get the “S617” reference under the depth text?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Anyone get the "S617" reference under the depth text?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the French submarine Le Temeraire: French submarine Le Téméraire (S617) - Wikipedia


----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)

Interesting watch. Not for me as others have mentioned it’s a bit too busy, but I do like it’s unique in its own right.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

bearbear said:


> 12 o clock is very phallic


Well, people seem to enjoy it on the speedy


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

SebM said:


> There's a video on Serica's website. I believe that the diver and timezone parts of the bezel are linked. So it's one function or the other.


Thanks, I think I see how it works. That's a bummer. It would have been pretty innovative to have a two-scale timing bezel that worked independent from each other while still keeping the unidirectional integrity of the minutes scale for diving purposes.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thee said:


> Thanks, I think I see how it works. That's a bummer. It would have been pretty innovative to have a two-scale timing bezel that worked independent from each other while still keeping the unidirectional integrity of the minutes scale for diving purposes.


Despite them being linked, I heard it is still unidirectional (120 clicks).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

alas26 said:


> Despite them being linked, I heard it is still unidirectional (120 clicks).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. I asked them about that. They went with the dive scale being primary as the rationale for the unidirectional bezel rather than bidirectional.

Perfectly defensible decision and one I presume would appease more buyers.

Though I'm in the presumed minority-I love bidirectional bezels! Be it for a 12-hour scale or old school dive bezel vibe (pre-introduction of the unidirectional mechanism for safety). Said safety rationale be dammed as a non-diver 

My only other nitpick thus far is the lack of drilled lugs.

On another note, I'm curious to see the bracelet clasp, and how secure it looks. I'm hoping it doesn't end up being the flimsy sort of small-single-fold clasp often offered on relatively low-cost mesh bands. They have their place, but I'd prefer to see something more secure here, it being a diver and the entry-level-luxury cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

brianinCA said:


> I like it a lot. The biggest question marks for me are the movement (anyone have any experience with it?) and the price. I have the first generation Serica WMB edition and it is one of my favorite watches, even when compared to much more expensive pieces in my collection.
> 
> This diver does borrow some design elements from Omega (twisted lugs, seamaster 300-ish bezel), but a bit more toolish overall, and I like the functionality of having both a dive timing and 12-hour bezel in one. I love the dimensions for us smaller wristed fellows. I would prefer a more typical bracelet, but the integrated end links for the mesh are a good feature and one that makes it look more cohesive than typical mesh bracelets IMO.
> 
> Overall I think its an impressive offering from Serica. At $800 it would be a no-brainer to me. At $1,200 it is still tempting.


Agreed. It's gorgeous but about 20% overpriced. Hoping I can pick one up for under a grand in six months.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

The clasp seems cool&#8230;


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Quite an interesting find... Looks oddly coherent and sooo different! Better clasp on the mesh would definitely be a plus for a diver... 
Very nice overall


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I like, as another member noted, their design ascetics. I like the whole look. It’s very different without looking contrived. Like the look of the bracelet hinge and bezel. Circles on the dial are different and the case is nice. I’m looking for a white dialed watch and this could be a candidate. Would prefer tritium, as this would be my night watch. Like the new Ball with the white dial but delivery is Dec/Jan. Too far out


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Enjoy guys&#8230;


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

The Movement : Soprod Newton


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Full balance bridge... That's nice. Top flight grade tolerance sounds good too especially if it stays in the + range lol 
cheers


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

This user has video of the watch on different modes (Instagram stories) Watch this story by Greg Blumenfeld on Instagram before it disappears.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

This watch on the silver/white face with milanese … wow.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

that crown is uuuge. Pretty cool take on the diver tho!


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Big crowns are cool


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Looks neat... Thanks for the pics @Meister Suavena ! The wrist shots are nicer than what's on the website to figure out this definitely different beast


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Today they spoke about it here :
Listening to The Grey Nato (146 - Collection Inspection 9 (Seiko and Halios))

After a long break (almost 50 episodes) we're back with the 9th installment of Collection Inspection! But, wait, there's more news, we also have a brand new home for show notes - notes.thegreynato.com! We have completed a full migration of the show notes, for every episode, onto the Substack platform. Substack not only gives us a simple and easily accessible home for show notes, but it also means that we now have comments for each episode and, if you subscribe to the Substack, the notes (along with a fully embedded player for the show) will be delivered to your email. Please check it out, sign up for an account, leave a comment, and subscribe if you want TGN in your inbox. We are thrilled to have this solution and Jason and James hope you love it.

Back to the show at hand, the TGN boys are chatting gardening, new zines, an amazing new t-shirt, limited edition Scurfas, a lovely new diver from Serica, and a whole lot more. For this Collection Inspection, Jason has brought a properly beaten old Seiko and James is sharing his impressions of the more recent Halios Universa. After that, stay in the mix for a mountainous Final Notes that may see you fighting forest fires and would-be assassins while questioning the reality of the world's summits.

Thanks so much for listening. As always, you get can in touch via [email protected], leave a comment on the episode in the notes, or even send us a voice memo as a question for the upcoming Q & A episode. For now, just press play, and thanks so much for listening.

00:30 New Show Notes at notes.thegreynato.com
8:40 Sunblaster Growlight Garden https://amzn.to/3wJkZLc
10:30 Depth Charge https://amzn.to/3tRPsG9
11:35 MKII Guinea Pig zine issue 1 GP-1/0, Issue 1
13:15 Kill Hubris Washed Pocket T Washed Pocket Tees
13:25 Standard H "Avant T" T-Shirt STANDARD H Shirts - STANDARD H
13:45 Standard H Podcast ‎STANDARD H Podcast: Ep. 37 - James Stacey on Apple Podcasts
16:09 Scurfa MS21 Limited Edition https://bit.ly/2TBn6m8
18:22 Elliot Brown Holton Nivo https://bit.ly/3g4G1gv
24:55 Serica 5303 Diver https://bit.ly/3wVjfPj
31:23 Tudor Black Bay 41 Ceramic https://bit.ly/3i6p1cB
40:00 Jason's thrift store Seiko 7002 https://bit.ly/3ccmCcx
44:14 Seiko Prospex SPB239 https://bit.ly/2RgYNZY
57:30 Halios Universa https://bit.ly/3mwWqNF
1:10:46 Has Anyone Really Summited The World's 14 Tallest Mountains? https://nyti.ms/3uI5dif
1:15:42 Those Who Wish Me Dead https://imdb.to/3c6RpaE


__
https://soundcloud.com/thegreynato%2Fthe-grey-nato-146-collection-inspection-9

24:55 Serica 5303 Diver


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

That dial with the 1950's atomic era design&#8230;


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I can feel like a bit of inspiration, maybe...


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

New review&#8230;









Hands-On: Serica Goes Off The Deep End With The 5303 (A Brand New Dive Watch)


The fresh French brand successfully avoids the sophomore slump.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Really enjoyed that Hodinkee write up.
Super tempting


----------



## RLS47 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have Serica's first gen WWW Wm Brown, and purchased the Bonclip bracelet from them for it, too. At about 6 months I was taking it off of my wrist, watch on the original strap, and as the end of the strap cleared the buckle it slipped from my fingers, did a perfect flip angled away from the thick bath mat rug I was standing on and landed with a "CLACK", face down on the tile floor. I picked it up and was devastated to see the second hand laying loose beneath the crystal. 
I contacted Jerome Burgert, one of the principals, explaining what had happened and asking if they would accept it back, repair it at my expense (obviously not a warranty issue) and he quickly agreed. I packaged it, sent it off, and after what seemed like far too long Jerome emailed me saying he had received the package and that he was very relieved. It wasn't nearly as bad as he had expected, and said not to worry. A few days later he messaged an invoice to me for resetting the hands, checking the movement for any damage, replacing the crystal (slight scuff that I had not seen), buffing the case (another very slight scuff, invisible to the naked eye) and pressure verification for just over US$100, and posted it back to me as good as new.
Quality product, and quality customer service too. Serica is a class act, in my book!


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Sleek in both versions, movement seems very promising. This will be hot when it'll be out for sure.


----------



## TheK33 (Aug 12, 2020)

I really like to twin-scale bezel on this watch. I have come across it before on a Sinn 105 St Sa.









Introducing: The Sinn 105 Series


A new line and a new GMT.




www.hodinkee.com





Does anyone know of any other watches that have a twin-scale bezels?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheK33 said:


> I really like to twin-scale bezel on this watch. I have come across it before on a Sinn 105 St Sa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concurred 

Very different overall design, but the NTH DevilRay has a twin-scale bezel:









DevilRay







nthwatches.com





I've also seen twin-scale bezels on some old skin divers; see, e.g.,









Post your skin divers/skindivers!


I could be wrong, but I didn't see a thread dedicated to sharing skin divers/skindivers pictures and information. Since there's not all that much research out there about them, nor a universal definition, whatever the term means to you works. Vintage. Modern. Squared lugs. Non-squared lugs...




www.watchuseek.com





Although twin-scale bezels strike me as relatively rare, I think they're great, and hope they become more common. It's certainly one of the things that immediately piqued my interest in the 5303, which has probably the best looking twin-scale design I've yet seen 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheK33 (Aug 12, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> NTH DevilRay


Hi

Thanks for the tip on the NTH DevilRay. I will check them out.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have to applaud them on a unique and interesting design. For me, the price is a bit high and overall it may be a bit “precious” to add to my collection as I recently sold my Yema for that very reason. Although, dang I miss the Yema sometimes. I just love a deep glossy black dial.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Such a unique proposition, it's growing on me.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

is $1200 a preorder discounted price or is that the full price?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> is $1200 a preorder discounted price or is that the full price?


Full retail according to the website





Q&A - SERICA WATCHES







www.serica-watches.com


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Full retail according to the website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus $60 shipping and handling by DHL EXPRESS


----------



## strands (Aug 4, 2017)

It looks like the milanese strap on this watch has a very long tail. I imagine they did that so that it could be worn over a wetsuit, but I worry about whether the length would be excessive on a small wrist. Given the dimensions, I imagine a lot of smaller-wristed customers may be interested in this watch. If on <6.5 inch wrist the excess strap came anywhere close to curling back under the caseback, that'd be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Just received assurance that I’m on the August batch.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I love it! My only minor criticism is the two extra lume dots kind of ruin the visual balance.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I really, really like it, so much so that I placed an order for Oct delivery of the black dial. It needs the extra dots at 12 otherwise the dial is too symetrical. The white dial would look cooler if it was like the Stowa Icarus sliver and without the black ring as the lumeed dots at 12 intersect it and look diminished as a result.

Ideally the case would have drilled lugs, a flat protective lens over the lume pip, a flatter thinner bezel allowing for a thinner side profile and a more interesting caseback engraving , but other than those things I think it looks amazing and is very distinctive. I dont see the Seamaster in it at all, its dial alone sets it apart from most contemporary dive watches and thats before you consider the braclet and bezel.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

So nice to see a diver that carries a distinctive look, while retaining a heap of classic codes. If the movement holds to its promises, this will be a very interesting piece.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I wonder when the 1st watches ship? Im dying to see some wristshots out in the wild.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

strands said:


> It looks like the milanese strap on this watch has a very long tail. I imagine they did that so that it could be worn over a wetsuit, but I worry about whether the length would be excessive on a small wrist


Damn, now I'm worried it won't fit my 16 cm wrist lol.
edit: Found a solution to this problem here - Repairing and Sizing Mesh Requires Careful Trimming - WatchStyle®
Would still be really annoying though!


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I like this model, but prefer the 5303 a bit more. I’m on the wait list for the Commando. Really thought about purchasing this one but decided to go the other way. Great looking and can’t wait to see pics on your wrists.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

More divers need to come on a Milanese. It's pretty sharp, though that dial does beg to have a logo at 12. Serica strikes me as a brand name that, with the right font, can be quite attractive. It really should be on the dial.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

sleepyhead123 said:


> More divers need to come on a Milanese. It's pretty sharp, though that dial does beg to have a logo at 12. Serica strikes me as a brand name that, with the right font, can be quite attractive. It really should be on the dial.


It's below the 37 minute marker


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

BobMartian said:


> It's below the 37 minute marker


Yeah, that doesn't help the gigantic empty space at 12


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

For me the lack of a massive logo at 12 is a breath of fresh air, it gives an air of mystery and a certain egofree charm to the watch.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

boemher said:


> I dont see the Seamaster in it at all


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Buythedip101 said:


> View attachment 16049578


I know what it looks like, when it was released I hankered after one till I tried it on.
I still dont see the Seamaster in the Serica. To a lazy eye yes they both share a ceramic and steel bezel, a SS case with brushed and polished parts yadda yadda like most other dive watches.

But for the WUS ocd eye the Serica makes use of the steel area on the bezel for a 12 hour, the bezel is wider, the lume pip intersects the two materials, the steel is brushed outwards. The proportions and ratios are different, the case profile, lugs, dial layout and even the hands are different too. Big arrow hour hand yes but proportions are totally different and they are white and have a lolipop seconds hand.

If you look at the design and where its aiming at I think its much more like a 70s vintage dive watch than a 50s/60s heritage Seamaster.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I certainly hope they wear different  I found the Omega too tall and too long lug2lug for my wrists.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

What’s the lug2lug of the Serica?

Found it, 46.5 mm


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Too busy looking for my taste. I think the bracelet tapers a little to much as well. 20/18 would seem better.
Looks to be a solid watch though


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

Scavenged some shots on IG that are a bit more candid than all the promo and professional reviews pics we've seen thus far. What do you guys think?

Might be just me as I'm used to thin watches and I'm not really a diver guy, but I think I was expecting a slightly thinner profile (10.2 mm without the crystal on the spec sheet), maybe it will look less thick on the bracelet.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

That is so super-cool. That's the first watch I've seen in a _long_ time that makes me reconsider my "I have enough dive watches" attitude. It brings to my mind an original Seamaster 300, the 165.024 with the sword hands. Not that it looks at all the same (other than being a dive watch) but that every bit of design is in harmony with each other.

Just killer.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

BobMartian said:


> What's the lug2lug of the Serica?
> 
> Found it, 46.5 mm


And its not too tall either


Buythedip101 said:


> Scavenged some shots on IG that are a bit more candid than all the promo and professional reviews pics we've seen thus far. What do you guys think?
> 
> Might be just me as I'm used to thin watches and I'm not really a diver guy, but I think I was expecting a slightly thinner profile (10.2 mm without the crystal on the spec sheet), maybe it will look less thick on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Nice scavenge 

Omega circa 15mm tall, this is 0.3mm taller than a BlackBay 58 (12.2 vs 11.9) but is 300m depth rating vs 200, it is not a porker.

The slimmest 300m depth rated watch is 11 or 11.5 mm I think.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Does that mean the 1st batch has shipped?


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

I love the retro styling-a bit 70's with just a slight nod to Omega. Would look crackin on a BOR. I'm set on divers ( yeah, right...) but I'm very interested in their field watches. They've hinted that some white dials are on the horizon...If so, they'll get buy $$.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

brianinCA said:


> I like it a lot. The biggest question marks for me are the movement (anyone have any experience with it?) and the price. I have the first generation Serica WMB edition and it is one of my favorite watches, even when compared to much more expensive pieces in my collection.
> 
> This diver does borrow some design elements from Omega (twisted lugs, seamaster 300-ish bezel), but a bit more toolish overall, and I like the functionality of having both a dive timing and 12-hour bezel in one. I love the dimensions for us smaller wristed fellows. I would prefer a more typical bracelet, but the integrated end links for the mesh are a good feature and one that makes it look more cohesive than typical mesh bracelets IMO.
> 
> Overall I think its an impressive offering from Serica. At $800 it would be a no-brainer to me. At $1,200 it is still tempting.


The movement is a new one from SOPROD. I'm happy it's not just another 2824 clone.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

boemher said:


> Does that mean the 1st batch has shipped?


No, not yet, seems like an early September release probably.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Meister Suavena said:


> View attachment 15920098
> View attachment 15920099
> View attachment 15920100
> View attachment 15920101
> ...


Out of the two which colour do you prefer?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

What is a Newton Caliber----obviously high beat but???? Hate the Milanese strap/bracelet but otherwise, very attractive. There are much better alternatives at that price!


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> There are much better alternatives at that price!


What are they if I may ask?


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't know if I need the watch reminding me which scale is for minutes and which is for hours. Oh, excuse me, it's "heures". On the other hand, maybe I could grow to like a pretentious watch that insults me, though, but that's just me. It's perfect for us low-self-image-type-WIS'.
It could have been a decent, though a bit overpriced offering. Then the marketing dept. got involved with the design team and said, "Ooh, these words placed here will make it look technical. That'll suck the geeks in, for sure."


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

slorollin said:


> I don't know if I need the watch reminding me which scale is for minutes and which is for hours. Oh, excuse me, it's "heures". On the other hand, maybe I could grow to like a pretentious watch that insults me, though, but that's just me. It's perfect for us low-self-image-type-WIS'.
> It could have been a decent, though a bit overpriced offering. Then the marketing dept. got involved with the design team and said, "Ooh, these words placed here will make it look technical. That'll suck the geeks in, for sure."


Cool story bro


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

boemher said:


> Cool story bro


Cool comment, bro. You must have writers on staff. Very witty....


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The facetiousness of post #96 says more about your tastes than that of Serica and this dive watch.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

"The facetiousness of post #96 says more about your tastes than that of Serica and this dive watch."

Very perceptive, Kreskin. You have figured out that I don't like the watch. I admire your perspicacity.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

boemher said:


> Cool story bro


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

slorollin said:


> I don't know if I need the watch reminding me which scale is for minutes and which is for hours. Oh, excuse me, it's "heures". On the other hand, maybe I could grow to like a pretentious watch that insults me, though, but that's just me. It's perfect for us low-self-image-type-WIS'.
> It could have been a decent, though a bit overpriced offering. Then the marketing dept. got involved with the design team and said, "Ooh, these words placed here will make it look technical. That'll suck the geeks in, for sure."


Aye, at first I was very excited about the 5303 but the excitement vanished quite quickly. It does look to me too gimmicky now. And I share your view that the product is "overmarketed". I'm not sure that the omission of a logo and the brand name on the dial is such a ground-breaking differentiating factor. Same for the code of "Le Temeraire" on the dial. What does it do there? What's the story? If it is just to give a pseudo-historical perspective to a new watch by a new brand, then it is not very subtle. I also agree with you regarding the "Heures" and "Minutes" indications, not sure that they are necessary. It's like the watch is trying too hard to be cool, but it ends up looking forced and overcooked. 
But why is the watch (or its creators?) labelled pretentious and arrogant because they speak their own language? I don't think that anyone would expect British or American products to be labelled in Basque or Dharawal. And the argument of the language representativity doesn't hold, more people are Madaring or Spanish native speakers than English. Hindi would have the same representativity as English, and Bengali and Portuguese are not far.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Labeling the bezel was unnecessary regardless what language is used


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

It's a design choice borrowed from tools in a way, like you would see the length unit stamped on a measuring device, I personally do not mind it. What I can't stand is the "AUTOMATIC" at 6 o'clock on any dial, now that really feels like an insult to our intelligence, but I understand why some people would feel this way about this bezel as well.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Most of the watchmakers from big to small are just recycling designs from the past with different permutations and combinations like maybe case from vintage Rolex and hour/minute hands from Seiko with minute variations. As far as my knowledge goes in watches I have personally not seen anything done differently in design but still staying in watch design ethos other than 5303. I don’t see a big deal with heures and submarine reference since it’s a French maker and it’s a dive watch. Serica has done a great job and I’ve ordered one in white/silver. Can’t wait for October.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

pmjl said:


> Most of the watchmakers from big to small are just recycling designs from the past with different permutations and combinations like maybe case from vintage Rolex and hour/minute hands from Seiko with minute variations. As far as my knowledge goes in watches I have personally not seen anything done differently in design but still staying in watch design ethos other than 5303. I don't see a big deal with heures and submarine reference since it's a French maker and it's a dive watch. Serica has done a great job and I've ordered one in white/silver. Can't wait for October.


It is indeed a very original/personal combination of familiar elements. I think I'm just on the fence doing cognitive dissonance because I don't have finances that fit my horological curiosity


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

pmjl said:


> *I don't see a big deal with heures and submarine reference since it's a French maker and it's a dive watch*. Serica has done a great job and I've ordered one in white/silver. Can't wait for October.


Me neither. I mean you can hardly take a stance of "How dare a French company use French writing on their dial ( Ooh La De Daa) and have the temerity (another French word probably) to use a French submarine as their model number."

Next they will be telling us Freedom Fries are called French Fries and seducing us with their seductive French accented marketing interviews on WornAndWound because we are all dumb self loathing WIS who are easily suckered by such tactics.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

Any of you guys in the August (now early September) batch? Don't forget to take pics for us when the time comes please =D. Can't wait to get mine and I'm in the October one. I'm so excited!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Finally had a listen to the W&W podcast with Jerome/Serica.

Good stuff: a very well spoken, thoughtful designer/owner.

It was also interesting to hear the backstory about the Soprod Newton movement—that it’s based on an older French movement, so it’s not entirely new/untested in the abstract.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

ck2k01 said:


> Good stuff: a very well spoken, thoughtful designer/owner.


Agreed, it's fairly reassuring if you don't know much about the brand. I'm really not worried about the movement, it seems solid and worth the money. He also mentions how he worked a ton on getting the perfect action on the bezel and things like that, which makes me think it's going to be a solid watch through and through.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I just want to see wrist shots in the wild. I don't like how August deliver has slipped to 'probably September..'

Will that impact the October watches, if so do we find that out now in the 3rd week of October.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

Focus on the clasp and the endlink design.

Jérôme told me that he is working on a solution to allow the wearer to keep the endlinks on the watch while removing only the mesh part of the bracelet in order to put any other strap in place. For now you need to remove the whole bracelet to put another strap in like any conventional bracelets. Another cool thing to look forward to!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Buythedip101 said:


> Focus on the clasp and the endlink design.
> 
> Jérôme told me that he is working on a solution to allow the wearer to keep the endlinks on the watch while removing only the mesh part of the bracelet in order to put any other strap in place. For now you need to remove the whole bracelet to put another strap in like any conventional bracelets. Another cool thing to look forward to!


The system would be a clamp or vice, or even more simply a 3 sided socket ( rectangular section with lower face removed) with spring bar holes in it where you can fit any 20mm strap.

I would like a safety latch on the bracelet. I own a 20mm milanese with similar clasp and it can open if caught on things.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

boemher said:


> The system would be a clamp or vice, or even more simply a 3 sided socket ( rectangular section with lower face removed) with spring bar holes in it where you can fit any 20mm strap.


Do you think it's realistically doable to implement such a system after the manufacture of the watch?

I guess if it's feasible such a clamp could be sold on their website for extra.

Interesting regarding the clasp, definitely something to be careful about. At least it's elegant.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Having spring bar holes in the lug pieces that hold the milanese would allow you to fit a normal strap there, maybe 19 or 18mm as the taper has already started. It would have to be a short strap however because the strap length would be extended by the endlinks.

Other than that I dont see how you can have a conventional strap and endlinks without buying custom notched straps - maybe that is the plan.

It looks fine on the tropic and leather without endlinks to my eyes.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Regarding the clasp being elegant, I agree that it together with the thinness of the bracelet make for a slender package. For swimming, diving or water work it would be going on a nato or rubber. Unless this is a new clasp type and not just the friction fit design I think it would open under load like swimming especially when stretched over a wetsuit.

Edit

I just took a look at the one I have it has button release like a butterfly clasp action and a friction fit clamp.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Definitely way over chatty this minutes/heures. It's not like they would discreetly write their name all over the rehaut 🤣
I like this piece, it's different, it works with many classic codes, yet it's its own thing. It's not loud, yet it catches. 
I think it'll be a fine piece. Can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats a steep price from that brand. Thats competing with a lot of others like Sinn and Damasko to name a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I would compare this watch to Omega


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

usc1 said:


> Thats a steep price from that brand. Thats competing with a lot of others like Sinn and Damasko to name a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me a link to the $1200 Sinn 300m rated diver with ceramic bezel. I must have missed it..


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Has any of the August batch buyers had a mail to confirm when they can expect their watch to arrive?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

From intel I gathered on a french forum, it looks like a mid September release to first customers.
Cheers


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I happened to stumble upon this... Found it of interest


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

_double post.._


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

ferrin said:


> From intel I gathered on a french forum, it looks like a mid September release to first customers.
> Cheers


Do the forums mention anything about the next 4512 release? I'm on the waitlist and thought I'd ask.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

About a week away on the next 4512 restock


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> From intel I gathered on a french forum, it looks like a mid September release to first customers.
> Cheers


Thank you, I got resteless and bought another watch already ha ha🤪 
I still have one of the October batch on order but if it gets delayed or if I feel good about the other purchase I may cancel the Serica.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

The word was that they decided to put the stress on the quality control, and make sure everything was as perfect as possible, and delay a bit. I can't say it's a bad thing


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

boemher said:


> Send me a link to the $1200 Sinn 300m rated diver with ceramic bezel. I must have missed it..


Are those the only two things you look for in a watch?

What about a Sinn with a top grade chronometer level swiss movement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Buythedip101 said:


> Any of you guys in the August (now early September) batch? Don't forget to take pics for us when the time comes please =D. Can't wait to get mine and I'm in the October one. I'm so excited!
> 
> View attachment 16068307


Yes- anxiously waiting! Anyone get word or update on a firm roll out date yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Yes- anxiously waiting! Anyone get word or update on a firm roll out date yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest emailing Jérôme at hello @ serica-watches.com, he's super responsive and very nice.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

usc1 said:


> Are those the only two things you look for in a watch?
> 
> What about a Sinn with a top grade chronometer level swiss movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh the Newton movement inside the Serica is within cosc spec. Which Sinn dive watch has a chronometer level movement for $1200?

You are the one chasing specs. Sinn dont offer a dive watch in that price range so I just dont understand what you are complaining about the Serica's value proposition for. If you dont like it dont buy it but don't say how its somehow unjustly priced compared to Sinn.

Design costs money. Metal, sapphire, ceramic swiss movements and labour are cheap by comparison.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> The word was that they decided to put the stress on the quality control, and make sure everything was as perfect as possible, and delay a bit. I can't say it's a bad thing


Well I would agree extra time for QC is not a bad thing. But without proper communication that leads to doubt - for example this could mean there was a significant delay in manufacture which has delayed QC checking and therefore delayed launch. Or the batch arrived on time but has multiple QC issues and cannot be sent to customers.

The only news from Serica I have of the delay was from the W&W interview where he said waiting for the watch was part the experience and it was still on track for delivery but will maybe deliver in September now instead of August. Just say there is a slight delay.

If you are creating a product for customers that have pre ordered and paid clear communication is an important part of the experience, well at least for me it is.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

boemher said:


> Eh the Newton movement inside the Serica is within cosc spec. Which Sinn dive watch has a chronometer level movement for $1200?
> 
> You are the one chasing specs. Sinn dont offer a dive watch in that price range so I just dont understand what you are complaining about the Serica's value proposition for. If you dont like it dont buy it but don't say how its somehow unjustly priced compared to Sinn.
> 
> Design costs money. Metal, sapphire, ceramic swiss movements and labour are cheap by comparison.


All the entry level models have a chronometer level movement for Sinn. Damasko offers an in house for their entry level watches as well now plus other technology.

Im not chasing specs as none was mentioned in my original post. I just asked if those were the only two criteria you looked for in a watch?

It is called an opinion. You have an opposing one. Forums were created for conversation and opinions and not just advertisement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Buythedip101 said:


> I suggest emailing Jérôme at hello @ serica-watches.com, he's super responsive and very nice.


Good call. I'll report back any news.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

boemher said:


> Well I would agree extra time for QC is not a bad thing. But without proper communication that leads to doubt - for example this could mean there was a significant delay in manufacture which has delayed QC checking and therefore delayed launch. Or the batch arrived on time but has multiple QC issues and cannot be sent to customers.
> 
> The only news from Serica I have of the delay was from the W&W interview where he said waiting for the watch was part the experience and it was still on track for delivery but will maybe deliver in September now instead of August. Just say there is a slight delay.
> 
> If you are creating a product for customers that have pre ordered and paid clear communication is an important part of the experience, well at least for me it is.


All too realistic and true! France IMHO isn't renown for its customer service and that's often a bother I have to say. Although I only read good things about Jerome on the forums. 
Hopefully you guys will have some precise answer soon !


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

This is why I prefer paying only a deposit for a pre-order. Customers funded this project at full retail and Serica shows zero accountability. Hope everyone who paid gets their watch.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> This is why I prefer paying only a deposit for a pre-order. Customers funded this project at full retail and Serica shows zero accountability. Hope everyone who paid gets their watch.


Well, it's not like it's their first run either... All should be good, lots of bigger names have had a hard time with delays lately. We might be living the end of cheap and readily available at all times, who knows?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

usc1 said:


> All the entry level models have a chronometer level movement for Sinn. Damasko offers an in house for their entry level watches as well now plus other technology.
> 
> Im not chasing specs as none was mentioned in my original post. I just asked if those were the only two criteria you looked for in a watch?
> 
> ...


You made a statement that Serica's asking price was steep compared to Sinn or Damasko.

Which watch are you comparing it to at $1200?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> All too realistic and true! France IMHO isn't renown for its customer service and that's often a bother I have to say. Although I only read good things about Jerome on the forums.
> Hopefully you guys will have some precise answer soon !


I used to work in an industry where delays were almost inevitable but communication with clients and setting their expectations was really important. So yes I notice it when its not good, B
But on the other hand I really appreciate the attention to detail and style Jerome brings to the brand.

The instagram page had gone quiet too, it all points to last minute all hands on deck fixing issues. He mention long hours in the podcast interview.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

boemher said:


> You made a statement that Serica's asking price was steep compared to Sinn or Damasko.
> 
> Which watch are you comparing it to at $1200?


All entry level sinn and damasko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

So basically you like Sinn or Damasko. Post a pic of the $1200 watch you are comparing the 5303 to, what one is it? Regardless of whether its a 300m dive watch or not.

If you do not equate value to specs then how do you arrive at the opinion Serica is not good value compared to Sinn or Damasko?

That's sort of like me bracketing everything from a Seiko or Smiths weighted perspective and saying Sinn are over priced because I prefer those two brands. Value is relative. All watches are overpriced, we are here manly discussing taste. 

Ps all entry level Sinn watches are not cosc. I should know as I have owned 3.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

boemher said:


> So basically you like Sinn or Damasko. Post a pic of the $1200 watch you are comparing the 5303 to, what one is it? Regardless of whether its a 300m dive watch or not.
> 
> If you do not equate value to specs then how do you arrive at the opinion Serica is not good value compared to Sinn or Damasko?
> 
> ...


I was referencing mostly the 556 and ds/dk models. According to watchbuys' website, they are top grade and within chronometer specs.

I equate resale value as well. I understand some keep watches forever but a lot do not.

I do like the design of the serica. That is what made me view the thread in the first place. I guess for a fairly new company i was taken aback initially by the pricing. I thought it would within the pricing of most start up microbrands.

Good luck with the new project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

I appreciate the micro-brands, they add enormously to the industry. But for me in this instance dial is a bit busy, don't like the lollipop hour markers, the dual bezels - meh, not a fan of the bracelet, and a bit OTT price-wise. YMMV. If you got rid of the lollipop hour markers (they seem an after though just to make the dial 'different', they add nothing to the watch), ditched the inner bezel and lowered the price I'd think about it. Good luck with sales, there seems enough that actually like the watch.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

I asked Jerome on Instagram &#8230;


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

There was supposed to be an update (public) via social media and or E-Mail from Serica regarding the 5303 , it is 06:39 p.m./18:39 at the time of writing this in Paris , France. No statement, for the first time I’m feeling a little: Hmmm. What’s going on?


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> There was supposed to be an update (public) via social media and or E-Mail from Serica regarding the 5303 , it is 06:39 p.m./18:39 at the time of writing this in Paris , France. No statement, for the first time I'm feeling a little: Hmmm. What's going on?


When you think about it, imagine yourself in this situation:
- watches not yet fully assembled.
-one part not yet received.

Do you really think you'll be able to ship your watches before the end of the month? I could be wrong of course, but Jérôme might be bracing to make a disappointing announcement. I think it's better to "rip off the bandaid" if need be and give a realistic date rather than vaguely push it one week over and over again. Wait and see!

As for me, I'm pretty zen, I can wait longer if need be.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Buythedip101 said:


> When you think about it, imagine yourself in this situation:
> - watches not yet fully assembled.
> -one part not yet received.
> 
> ...


The waiting until it gets done is perfectly fine, but the no update is what is a little uncomfortable. I think that if they come up with a detailed "Where we at" announcement it will appease greatly.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> The waiting until it gets done is perfectly fine, but the no update is what is a little uncomfortable. I think that if they come up with a detailed "Where we at" announcement it will appease greatly.


I totally get that! Let's see how it goes in the next couple of days.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Buythedip101 said:


> I totally get that! Let's see how it goes in the next couple of days.


True, patience is time. 🤔


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

This being said, the prototype he was sporting on the [email protected] podcast looked quite awesome...


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

ferrin said:


> This being said, the prototype he was sporting on the [email protected] podcast looked quite awesome...


Definitely.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Buythedip101 said:


> When you think about it, imagine yourself in this situation:
> - watches not yet fully assembled.
> -one part not yet received.
> 
> ...


I admire your zenfulness 
Im stuck in limbo buying a watch from some guy on Chrono24 and its driving me nuts, ive paid and he wont ship.

Definitely agree about the bandaid analogy just rip it off!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> This being said, the prototype he was sporting on the [email protected] podcast looked quite awesome...


I thought it looked rather shiney/blingy there, I was hoping for a more toolish and contrasty finish like on the product shots. Thats why Im really eager to see some in the wild photos ubder different lighting conditions.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

boemher said:


> I thought it looked rather shiney/blingy there, I was hoping for a more toolish and contrasty finish like on the product shots. Thats why Im really eager to see some in the wild photos ubder different lighting conditions.


That was my exact reaction too. Still optimistic, but looking forward to seeing some real-life photos and reviews before I buy.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I hear you, polished surfaces and ceramic bezel, you can't expect anything near a 6202 Turn O Graph. This piece will have to live through your everyday life and some to lose some of it spankin' new feeling.
Can they even make mat ceramic?


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

I personally like the idea of a sports watch with a bit of shine. Nothing wrong with a bit of eye candy if the functionality side of the watch is there too.


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

ferrin said:


> This being said, the prototype he was sporting on the [email protected] podcast looked quite awesome...


for sure.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Buythedip101 said:


> I personally like the idea of a sports watch with a bit of shine. Nothing wrong with a bit of eye candy if the functionality side of the watch is there too.


By the specs it looks rugged and thought out enough. A tool watch is meant for being able to be with you day in day out without you worrying about anything. This is a call we'll have to come back to in say 10 years?


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Well, the delivery of the first batch has been moved to early October because of a detail found in regards to the polished ceramic insert of the bezel.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> I hear you, polished surfaces and ceramic bezel, you can't expect anything near a 6202 Turn O Graph. This piece will have to live through your everyday life and some to lose some of it spankin' new feeling.
> Can they even make mat ceramic?


Tsk tsk!  Bell & Ross cases are black matte ceramic, my Darth Tuna shroud is matte ceramic. To be honest you dont see it that much though.

I dont mind some shiney parts, its just that the product shots are highlight the high contrast delinated lines between steel and ceramic, polish, brush and then matte but the few natural shots just come across as a full sheen of reflection. Its not a deal breaker just a surprise. It always struck me as a leftfield BB58 alternative due to the specs and now even moreso.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Meister Suavena said:


> Well, the delivery of the first batch has been moved to early October because of a detail found in regards to the polished ceramic insert of the bezel.


Thank you for posting the info. Im not a big social media user so I guess im in the minority of their customer base🤣


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

boemher said:


> Thank you for posting the info. Im not a big social media user so I guess im in the minority of their customer base?


Just got an update E-Mail today&#8230;


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Great email, and I appreciate the reason for the delay.

Will the October buyers (me) get our watches on time now? Can you tell I am a glass half empty kind of guy?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The product designer in me wonders what the manufacture issue was. Im intrigued.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

boemher said:


> Great email, and I appreciate the reason for the delay.
> 
> Will the October buyers (me) get our watches on time now? Can you tell I am a glass half empty kind of guy?


Probably everything gets pushed back (assumptions).


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Meister Suavena said:


> Probably everything gets pushed back (assumptions).


Indeed, that is most likely. I don't have an email though :/


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

boemher said:


> The product designer in me wonders what the manufacture issue was. Im intrigued.


Maybe you can feel free to ask Jérôme, he seems pretty open to discuss his work with clients from what he said on the [email protected] interview, if he feels ok to share he will, otherwise, he won't and you'll keep questioning yourself 😜


----------



## GlidingSweep (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks for the update! ?

I can't remember the last time I've been so enamored by a watch - in any price range. So original, yet so respectful of history. And I'm not even into Divers. Assuming initial QC teething issues are being fixed now, my only fear is the new movement. But I guess the price reflects that risk appropriately. If the movement proves to be reliable & accurate over the next few years, the 5303 will become a classic.



Meister Suavena said:


> Just got an update E-Mail today&#8230;
> View attachment 16106778
> View attachment 16106779
> View attachment 16106780


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Love the concept, case and bracelet design. The choice of dial indices could have been better and well thought of. At a price of...?


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

In terms os aesthetic, it is more interesting than anything I’ve seen in the last couple of years.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Its the indices I like the most if it had more regular spacing it would be another run of the mill Baltic im my opinion. Have you guys seen the Nivada Grenchen Antartic Spider? It also has strange dial layout and a retro vibe. Its really cool.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

GlidingSweep said:


> I can't remember the last time I've been so enamored by a watch - in any price range. So original, yet so respectful of history. And I'm not even into Divers.


Same here. In fact this will be my first diver lol. Something about divers that doesn't really resonate with me in general. The modern trend of the wiiide bezel insert just feels cheesy/cartoony to me especially. But here, by slicing it in two parts, the bezel appears thin and elegant again. Truly a beautiful design, happy I can finally get into the world of divers and enjoy the extra functionality.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

boemher said:


> Its the indices I like the most if it had more regular spacing it would be another run of the mill Baltic im my opinion. Have you guys seen the Nivada Grenchen Antartic Spider? It also has strange dial layout and a retro vibe. Its really cool.


Looks very interesting! Would pair very nicely with the Serica in a collection in fact I'd say.


----------



## GlidingSweep (Sep 8, 2021)

Buythedip101 said:


> Same here. In fact this will be my first diver lol. Something about divers that doesn't really resonate with me in general. The modern trend of the wiiide bezel insert just feels cheesy/cartoony to me especially. But here, by slicing it in two parts, the bezel appears thin and elegant again. Truly a beautiful design, happy I can finally get into the world of divers and enjoy the extra functionality.


Totally agree. It's the extra-large numbers on thick bezels that put always me off - looks childish. Although, I do understand the functionality - when pro divers actually depended on dive watches. Maybe all the Submariner derivatives over the decades have made some of us numb to that aesthetic. The 5303 looks like a product of careful study of tool-watch aesthetics from the golden age of watchmaking. It's converting some of us (apparently a minority) who never bought into the Sub/BlackBay hysteria.


----------



## GlidingSweep (Sep 8, 2021)

boemher said:


> Its the indices I like the most if it had more regular spacing it would be another run of the mill Baltic im my opinion. Have you guys seen the Nivada Grenchen Antartic Spider? It also has strange dial layout and a retro vibe. Its really cool.


The Nivada Spider definitely has some legit vintage cred and vibes. Traditional and whimsical at the same time. My only issue is legibility - reading those hands out in daylight might be tough. But very interesting watch. Was reading that the spider was resurrected by fan demand. Love to hear such stories.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

No reply yet from Serica, I mailed a few days ago to ask about delays to October deliveries and if he could share some details on the bezel issue.

Still looking forward to this one coming


----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

Scbr24 said:


> Price tag of *$1200*, first deliveries starting in August.
> 
> View attachment 15854171
> 
> ...


Not a bad design


----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

Scbr24 said:


> Price tag of *$1200*, first deliveries starting in August.
> 
> View attachment 15854171
> 
> ...


Kinda like it


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

boemher said:


> No reply yet from Serica, I mailed a few days ago to ask about delays to October deliveries and if he could share some details on the bezel issue.
> 
> Still looking forward to this one coming


Did you get an answer if I may ask? Definitely wondering what the delays mean for the October batch.


----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)

Just a little heavy on the lollipop look….


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Buythedip101 said:


> Did you get an answer if I may ask? Definitely wondering what the delays mean for the October batch.


Nope no communication. I think they must prefer social media pings than email. I dont have time to phone during the day so I used the contact us email.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

boemher said:


> Nope no communication. I think they must prefer social media pings than email. I dont have time to phone during the day so I used the contact us email.


That's a bit surprising, I'm guessing they're in crunch mode right now.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

I got a response from Jerome stating the delays. I think they definitely are in Crunch mode and am happy to wait to ensure good quality. 

I just hope not too long! That might not be great for the brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

alas26 said:


> I got a response from Jerome stating the delays. I think they definitely are in Crunch mode and am happy to wait to ensure good quality.
> 
> I just hope not too long! That might not be great for the brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the selective responses that annoy me, why reply to you and not me? Customer service and comms make a big difference to me. Put an announcement banner on the 5303 web page saying there are delays and answer customers emails if you are sitting on their funds.

So far I mailed twice, 1st time to ask if they would consider bundling a tropic strap with order at a discount - am I on the block list after having such cheek? 2nd to ask for information regarding potential delay.

The handsome product pics are keeping me in. But if it gets to end of October with no communication or ETA I will cancel and will have the option to pick one on sales corner.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

They charged full price for a pre-order then provide zero customer service. Wait until there's an issue and try to use the warranty.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BobMartian said:


> They charged full price for a pre-order then provide zero customer service. Wait until there's an issue and try to use the warranty.


It's a valid concern. Of course, Serica are not brand new; they've had a few watches out for a fair while now. So it seems more salient to look at their actual track record when it comes to warranty service. Does anyone have a sense of how they have been supporting those already-issued watches?


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Just saw this on IG. Let's hope this stays on track ?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Fingers crossed. I have been looking at possible AM oyster bracelets that would fit those endlinks - with some filing of the bracelet. Looking fwd to trying one out.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Spoke to them on September 12 , I like that they answer , but not having weekly updates is something they should change From August to mid-October&#8230;WILL LIKELY! Reputation is everything, a bad reputation is not easily surpassed (like being lazy at work for example )


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

I thought it was early-early october at the latest for the first batch? I'm going to be harsh, but why does it matter if they answer questions when they constantly come back on their word?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

They are producing very small batches, they came into issues they decided to address at the cost of their deadline. I'm quite sure they are doing their best.
Communication could be better admittedly, but cut them some slacks the situation can't be fun for them.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Buythedip101 said:


> I thought it was early-early october at the latest for the first batch? I'm going to be harsh, but why does it matter if they answer questions when they constantly come back on their word?


You're 101% correct &#8230; and now is mid October "most likely" , not even certain.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

ferrin said:


> They are producing very small batches, they came into issues they decided to address at the cost of their deadline. I'm quite sure they are doing their best.
> Communication could be better admittedly, but cut them some slacks the situation can't be fun for them.


Of course , no one will be upset or in discomfort if they communicated weekly at a minimum. I think a company shouldn't wait that their customers reach out for answers regarding products.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> Of course , no one will be upset or in discomfort if they communicated weekly at a minimum. I think a company shouldn't wait that their customers reach out for answers regarding products.


You're right, it would be better. I just can hope people will be happy with the final product quality, and the rest will just be history.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

ferrin said:


> You're right, it would be better. I just can hope people will be happy with the final product quality, and the rest will just be history.


Me too, If this product is right the delay won't matter &#8230; the good thing is that the major complain is lack of communication/announcements/updates. This watch has an IT factor, like 3 years from know people will say $1,200 "you got it at original retail!"


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I mean, attention to detail is all, I'll tell you a story: on a french forum I follow some guy decided to produce a small batch. Took it to the members, discussed the features, design, all cool, sent news now and then when there were advances. Obviously, it was just taking so much time but still a nice project. Then one day the guy posts pics of the dial, production ones, ready to assemble.
And everyone is exctatic, wow yay beautiful, you name it. Then one guy goes: did you notice one minute mark is missing near the 10 o'clock mark??


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

OmegaAlpha said:


> I just received my Serica 4512 Commando, and I love it! In fact, I'm so impressed that I went ahead and pre-ordered the 5303-1 (black dial), shipping in August. The bracelet is my least favorite part of the 5303, but I like the Bonklip enough on my 4512 to try it. Maybe their take on a Milanese will surprise me as well. Overall, very impressed with the quality for the cost!
> View attachment 15858657


That is the dogs nuts.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

If you think the customer service is bad now, wait until there is an issue with the watch.

Serica is charging full price for a preorder and can’t even answer customers questions after failing to deliver their orders.

I had intended to purchase one but I won’t pay full price for a preorder.

I hope everyone that has preordered can get a refund if the watch is never finished.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> If you think the customer service is bad now, wait until there is an issue with the watch.
> 
> Serica is charging full price for a preorder and can't even answer customers questions after failing to deliver their orders.
> 
> ...


Hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Expectations are way too high for a preorder, a couple of delays is the standard for a microbrand.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Grabbed these on a French forum, real life try out at their place with the prototype.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Grabbed these on a French forum, real life try out at their place with the prototype.


What forum is it, if I may ask? I'm francophone so I'd like to see what they're saying over there. The pics look good despite the lighting that doesn't seem too ideal, nice fit on a small wrist. Also, I like the white dial better here, perhaps because of the strap choice.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Buythedip101 said:


> What forum is it, if I may ask? I'm francophone so I'd like to see what they're saying over there. The pics look good despite the lighting that doesn't seem too ideal, nice fit on a small wrist. Also, I like the white dial better here, perhaps because of the strap choice.


Of course, It's been declassified, so I won't have to kill you if I share 😉





Serica watches - Page 10


effectivement j'ai oublié de préciser le modele 500 pièces a priori




forumamontres.forumactif.com




cheers


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Of course, It's been declassified, so I won't have to kill you if I share 😉


Thank you for your magnanimity =D. Another shot on there from the same person, I think I won't ever take it off the bracelet lol.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

I ordered white dial w/ crown at 9… good decision


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Buythedip101 said:


> Thank you for your magnanimity =D. Another shot on there from the same person, I think I won't ever take it off the bracelet lol.
> View attachment 16149307


Looks great in that pic. Having not looked at the watch for a while (no instagram updates for 5303 for a month!) I now kind of think some balance of having text in the upper half of the dial would have been nice after all. Something small like this. Along with matching lume on hands and dial.


----------



## Dynoso (Sep 9, 2021)

Awesome watch


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

boemher said:


> Looks great in that pic. Having not looked at the watch for a while (no instagram updates for 5303 for a month!) I now kind of think some balance of having text in the upper half of the dial would have been nice after all. Something small like this. Along with matching lume on hands and dial.
> 
> View attachment 16149796


I agree with you. I think that I like the watch enough that I could be tempted, but I still feel a kind of unbalance with the empty upper half, something below 12 is missing (probably just because I'm so used to see something there).


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Grabbed these on a French forum, real life try out at their place with the prototype.
> 
> View attachment 16149095
> 
> View attachment 16149096


For info the model has a wrist size 6.3-6.5"


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

SebM said:


> I agree with you. I think that I like the watch enough that I could be tempted, but I still feel a kind of unbalance with the empty upper half, something below 12 is missing (probably just because I'm so used to see something there).


It didnt bother me before strangely but now rhe blank space now reminds me of those unbranded rolex replica watches you can get from ebay or aliexpress. 

Am I too used to wearing watches that feature a logo ? Maybe, but I have also owned and enjoyed Laco and Stowa clean dial fliegers in the past. For me its about balance and the dial on the 5303 does appear a bit unbalanced because of the distribution of text.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Ive just looked again at the marketing photos, most if not all have the 10 past 10 hands config or at least the hands in the upper half of the dial - as with lots of watch photography. This gives more balance to the dial but once the hands are all down in the lower half it may seem a bit empty. Imagine your watch right now (whatever you are wearing) with no logo.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I think we're just accustomed to see a logo up there. Mine right now sports just a bunch of literature lol logo is replacing the 12 mark
I'm pretty much sure IRL it won't matter at all, but that's just me, it's easy to get used to something else. But yeah, might have been even nicer without anything really


----------



## GlidingSweep (Sep 8, 2021)

Agree. A small "Serica" with same font as the logo (same size as "300m...") on top would balance it all out. And then where it says "Serica Swiss", maybe it can just say "Swiss Mvmt."? However, it's funny that with the crown on 9, it looks like the watch is worn upside down 



boemher said:


> Looks great in that pic. Having not looked at the watch for a while (no instagram updates for 5303 for a month!) I now kind of think some balance of having text in the upper half of the dial would have been nice after all. Something small like this. Along with matching lume on hands and dial.
> 
> View attachment 16149796


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> I think we're just accustomed to see a logo up there. Mine right now sports just a bunch of literature lol logo is replacing the 12 mark
> I'm pretty much sure IRL it won't matter at all, but that's just me, it's easy to get used to something else. But yeah, might have been even nicer without anything really


In total I have owned 7 sterile dial fliegers with no logo or dial text. I dont mind no logo watches. Its the text at the bottom thats unbalanced. Like owning a submariner with no Rolex brand print but all the other chronometer guff below.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Dont get me wrong, despite all my quibbling I am looking forward to this piece.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Good news today! Let’s go!


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

I haven't been this mesmerized by a watch since I first saw a Sinn U1. I love almost everything about it.


----------



## GlidingSweep (Sep 8, 2021)

I never thought I'd wear a mesh bracelet (or a diver) in my life. But this design has changed me. 



Buythedip101 said:


> Thank you for your magnanimity =D. Another shot on there from the same person, I think I won't ever take it off the bracelet lol.
> View attachment 16149307


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I really like this macro pic


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

GlidingSweep said:


> I never thought I'd wear a mesh bracelet (or a diver) in my life. But this design has changed me.


If you go swimming or near the lake/sea id rubber up. That clasp is not a safety clasp and I would not trust it if canoeing or swimming let alone diving!


----------



## GlidingSweep (Sep 8, 2021)

boemher said:


> If you go swimming or near the lake/sea id rubber up. That clasp is not a safety clasp and I would not trust it if canoeing or swimming let alone diving!


Thanks. I guess the jury is still out on that. I suspect that for most users (pool or beach) this mesh bracelet will suffice. I for one prefer the on-the-fly adjustment with no strap overhang to the possible overkill on security. Most of us won't go diving beyond the odd scuba adventure on summer vaca, and even then we probably won't need to have this watch on our wrist.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Awesome article ►► Serica Explores The Depths With The 5303 Dive Watch (2021)


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> Awesome article ►► Serica Explores The Depths With The 5303 Dive Watch (2021)


Beautiful pictures in there. If they look this good in the flesh I'll be ecstatic. BTW, anyone second guessing their dial color choice? They both look so good!


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Buythedip101 said:


> Beautiful pictures in there. If they look this good in the flesh I'll be ecstatic. BTW, anyone second guessing their dial color choice? They both look so good!


White dial with a hint of red and the kinda panda dial effect has me hooked. So no second guessing here. Just want the watch on my hands right now. But as Jerome had said in the podcast, the fun is in the hunt


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

pmjl said:


> White dial with a hint of red and the kinda panda dial effect has me hooked. So no second guessing here. Just want the watch on my hands right now. But as Jerome had said in the podcast, the fun is in the hunt


I agree that the black minute track ring adds a touch of interest to the watch! From the outer bezel to the center of the dial, the watch goes: black, silver, black, white, which is a cool effect. I'm excited to receive mine too!


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Both models looks great; the black more classic, the tux, probably a touch more striking. Apparently the hands on the black prototype aren't the right ones, they should clash less on the released version.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

That hint of *RED* though. Makes it more playful , tropical 🏝 without being vulgar… I’m bias. (Originally from the Caribbean ).


----------



## GlidingSweep (Sep 8, 2021)

Stunning pics in the Fratello review! Hopefully the strap issue raised in the review is surmountable. IMO, it's the best dive watch for non-divers & people not enamored by fictional spies. ;-) Hope to confirm this over time through a relatively boring life devoid of espionage and hand-to-hand combat.


----------



## Buythedip101 (Mar 21, 2021)

GlidingSweep said:


> Hope to confirm this over time through a relatively boring life devoid of espionage and hand-to-hand combat.


Hopefully not devoid of women though!

-"Rolex?
-Serica.
-Beautiful."


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Without the watch in hand its hard to say for sure but it basically looks like this mesh without the safety clasp element relying instead only on the friction clip. Bit of a faff putting on? Not if you used both hands, the hand that belongs to the wrist wearing the watch contorts to steady the strap and watch head while the other hand feeds in the tail.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

And if it is based on this strap I can say from personal experience that the friction clasp opens on its own occasionally.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I agree. As much as I like the mesh idea, end links and all, a deployment clasp with any type of safety would have made sense.


----------



## GlidingSweep (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks. Yes, this type of safety clasp looks pretty good (not too bulky). Including something this, along with some subtle branding on the dial below 12 for more visual symmetry, would make the 5303 Gen 2 pretty darn close to perfect, IMHO. Still very much looking forward to Gen 1 though.



boemher said:


> Without the watch in hand its hard to say for sure but it basically looks like this mesh without the safety clasp element relying instead only on the friction clip. Bit of a faff putting on? Not if you used both hands, the hand that belongs to the wrist wearing the watch contorts to steady the strap and watch head while the other hand feeds in the tail.
> View attachment 16161125
> 
> View attachment 16161127
> ...


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Pasting a FB comment of someone who went to Serica's office to check out the watch.

Hi! Just to let you know that I dropped by the Serica showroom today. That 5303 is incredible, and confirmed its position as my next watch. I forgot to make some pictures because I’m stupid, but it wears really well, seems smaller than it is, but has great presence on the wrist. Really good attention to details and the switches between different finish types (polished / brushed, ceramic / steel), it really plays well with the light. The white one is my favorite, but the black is very good as well. And the bracelet, while it might take some time to put it on easily (like, 4 times?), the result is something that goes around the wrist like a charm, and has a killer look.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Buythedip101 said:


> Beautiful pictures in there. If they look this good in the flesh I'll be ecstatic. BTW, anyone second guessing their dial color choice? They both look so good!


umm yeah, went black, but they're both so good


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

For perspective, it is interesting to see what else 1300 EUR can get you in the microbrand world as it is a rather unusual pricepoint. Similar dimensions as the Serica (39 mm, 11 mm thickness), with an ETA 2893-1 Elaboré movement. Apparently the finishing is tip top as well. Apple and oranges, of course,


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> For perspective, it is interesting to see what else 1300 EUR can get you in the microbrand world as it is a rather unusual pricepoint. Similar dimensions as the Serica (39 mm, 11 mm thickness), with an ETA 2893-1 Elaboré movement. Apparently the finishing is tip top as well. Apple and oranges, of course,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16172123


Thanks... I had almost forgotten that I want the Markham 
Sure, apples and oranges but you're right, it is probably good self-discipline to check around what is in a specific price range in order to assess if a watch is a good value compared to the competition. Although one could say that if you really like a watch very much then a few dollars difference over your lifetime is not much (rather than the cheaper fallback option that will remain dissatisfying forever... because it is not the one that you wanted originally).
I really do like the 5303, but I'm not sure that I'm at peace with the price point. 
For half the price, you could get (before they sell out) a Zelos Horizons GMT (good finish, many different colours and materials) with a ETA 2893 Elaboré with custom rotor
















Watch Review: Zelos Horizons V2 GMT 200m Teal | aBlogtoWatch


Full Wrist Time review of the new Zelos Horizons V2 GMT 200m Teal watch, released in 2020, with expert analysis, specs, price, and original photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone getting the crown at 9? That’s what I’d go for.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

SebM said:


> Thanks... I had almost forgotten that I want the Markham
> Sure, apples and oranges but you're right, it is probably good self-discipline to check around what is in a specific price range in order to assess if a watch is a good value compared to the competition. Although one could say that if you really like a watch very much then a few dollars difference over your lifetime is not much (rather than the cheaper fallback option that will remain dissatisfying forever... because it is not the one that you wanted originally).
> I really do like the 5303, but I'm not sure that I'm at peace with the price point.
> For half the price, you could get (before they sell out) a Zelos Horizons GMT (good finish, many different colours and materials) with a ETA 2893 Elaboré with custom rotor
> ...


I agree, looking at the watches listed in your sig spending €1200 on a micro (this micro) is not in keeping with your collection. When I reread that sentence it sounds so pretentious, its not supposed to be!  It is a lot to dump on one watch based purely on liking the design, without the assosciated brand cache or provenance that a more established brand would have. It will also probably have big depreciation if bought new.

At the end of the day its a sliding scale of personal value, I love affordable micro watches like Helson or Obris Morgan, who undercut Zelos while still providing original design and good specs, so why buy a Zelos? I think they share the same factory too. Or Seiko, whose SKX line undercut all other mechanical options and provide a performance/price/heritage package thats hard to beat.

I chose to buy this Serica because it looks nice and I am willing to pay for it. I appreciate the design and the curated online presence of the brand. But then Im also willing to spend big on quartz divers or Swiss money on Seikos. But thats what being a WIS is all about!

I cant convince myself to drop the required £££ on a Farer for some reason though! Even though I like several of their models.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Anyone getting the crown at 9? That’s what I’d go for.


Not for me, as I wear my watches on the right arm hence crown on the inside with regular 3o'clock crown lol I totally get the idea though 👍


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

boemher said:


> I agree, looking at the watches listed in your sig spending €1200 on a micro (this micro) is not in keeping with your collection. When I reread that sentence it sounds so pretentious, its not supposed to be!  It is a lot to dump on one watch based purely on liking the design, without the associated brand cache or provenance that a more established brand would have. It will also probably have big depreciation if bought new.
> 
> At the end of the day its a sliding scale of personal value, I love affordable micro watches like Helson or Obris Morgan, who undercut Zelos while still providing original design and good specs, so why buy a Zelos? I think they share the same factory too. Or Seiko, whose SKX line undercut all other mechanical options and provide a performance/price/heritage package thats hard to beat.
> 
> ...


Please post pics of your 5303 when you receive it! It might help my dilemma (or make it worse).
Why buy Zelos? Why not? I think that it is a good example of micro offering original designs and good value as many other micros do. I actually prefer the least "Zelos" of their model (the Horizons and the Nova). Yeah, Helson and Obris Morgan offer good value but some of Helson's designs (not all) are leaning strongly towards hommage: they've got a Longines heritage diver hommage, the Blancpain hommage, the flieger, the Bauhaus. I think that when I scrolled their collection website I felt more as if the models were a box-ticking exercise rather than original designs... and stupidly never went back and check them again. I find that Obris Morgan has interesting designs but nothing that speaks to me. Vero also has some interesting designs (although a completely different take) around 900USD.
And for 1000 euros I could get an SPB143 for the vintage touch  I'm deeply attached to my SKX (17 years old now, travelled the world several times, no servicing nothing, as inaccurate as day 1 , +20sec/day) but the scratchlex makes me mad, I need to swap it.
At the end of day, as you said, I think that many people (or at least me, sample size 1) choose mostly on subjective aesthetics, then we use the specs to justify our choice (there's always a way). I'm like you on Farer, I really like them, I check them now and again, but never got myself to pull the trigger, probably an unconscious money threshold. Wondering if the same will happen with the 5303 for me


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

boemher said:


> I agree, looking at the watches listed in your sig spending €1200 on a micro (this micro) is not in keeping with your collection. When I reread that sentence it sounds so pretentious, its not supposed to be!  It is a lot to dump on one watch based purely on liking the design, without the assosciated brand cache or provenance that a more established brand would have. It will also probably have big depreciation if bought new.
> 
> At the end of the day its a sliding scale of personal value, I love affordable micro watches like Helson or Obris Morgan, who undercut Zelos while still providing original design and good specs, so why buy a Zelos? I think they share the same factory too. Or Seiko, whose SKX line undercut all other mechanical options and provide a performance/price/heritage package thats hard to beat.
> 
> ...


Forget my previous comment, I just spent 30 minutes on Helson's website 😂


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

SebM said:


> Please post pics of your 5303 when you receive it! It might help my dilemma (or make it worse).
> Why buy Zelos? Why not? I think that it is a good example of micro offering original designs and good value as many other micros do. I actually prefer the least "Zelos" of their model (the Horizons and the Nova). Yeah, Helson and Obris Morgan offer good value but some of Helson's designs (not all) are leaning strongly towards hommage: they've got a Longines heritage diver hommage, the Blancpain hommage, the flieger, the Bauhaus. I think that when I scrolled their collection website I felt more as if the models were a box-ticking exercise rather than original designs... and stupidly never went back and check them again. I find that Obris Morgan has interesting designs but nothing that speaks to me. Vero also has some interesting designs (although a completely different take) around 900USD.
> And for 1000 euros I could get an SPB143 for the vintage touch  I'm deeply attached to my SKX (17 years old now, travelled the world several times, no servicing nothing, as inaccurate as day 1 , +20sec/day) but the scratchlex makes me mad, I need to swap it.
> At the end of day, as you said, I think that many people (or at least me, sample size 1) choose mostly on subjective aesthetics, then we use the specs to justify our choice (there's always a way). I'm like you on Farer, I really like them, I check them now and again, but never got myself to pull the trigger, probably an unconscious money threshold. Wondering if the same will happen with the 5303 for me


I think this is the most I have spent on a micro or new brand too. But I rationalised it that it could be a new favourite watch that would lead me to sell others. Im not knocking Zelos! I have been close to buying a Horizons with the ice bezel. The price between the two brands is a wash now too, have Zelos started introducing lower priced models or have Helson creeped?

Good point about the Helson line up being heavily populated by homages. The Sharkdiver is a great take on the Submariner though and there are some nice original designs.
I want a SPB143 too


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

End of the month 😩


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

dang... although it's never been this close lol
ah well, delays are to be expected nowadays... even Apple has month delay on its shipping lol


----------



## GlidingSweep (Sep 8, 2021)

One thing many microbrands (including Serica, of course) are getting right: Proportions. 

IMO, a lot of big-name, legacy manufactures falter on this key attribute (diameters too large or cases way too thick for given level of complication and WR, even if its all in-house...). Now if off-the-shelf (perhaps even chronometric) movements are relatively easy to source (is there a renaissance in pure movement makers brewing because of the perennial ETA fear?), the big boys will need to work harder to justify their value beyond just legacy, brand cache and bragging rights. To be fair, some established manufactures have stepped up their game on movements in last 3-4 years - much better power reserve, tighter tolerance, anti-magnetism, better WR and so on..... But there is perhaps a diminishing marginal utility to these improvements. I dunno, maybe legacy, brand cache and bragging rights are enough to keep their profits flooding in. But there's clearly a big market for well-designed, well-proportioned, not-obscenely-priced mechanical watches that don't have/need fancy movements, can be easily serviced, and can easily take the stresses of daily life for years. Hats off to these microbrands spending their time, energy and money to (try to) cater to this demand.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I think that proportions are a WIS thing. The normal man on the street that buys an Omega or Rolex or even a Seiko doesnt really think about case size or proportion. Newer watches are still growing or have unwieldy proportions. The Seiko King ltd edition is still 38mm which imo is too large for such a watch.

The BB58 is bucking the trend but even that co exists with 41 and 43mm cases and its own case remains slab sided.

Speaking of perfect proportions 38/39 is the sweet spot for divers but I love what some brands can do on a bigger canvas. The 44mm MM300 has a dial that feels deeper and smaller than a 39mm BB58 giving a really cool effect.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I agree that proportions on watches is probably a WIS thing, or at least a thing only certain people will pay attention to. And I agree that size alone isn't the whole story. LtL and thickness, dial size / averall size and so on... Proportions is something that's not easy to accomplish. When I look at the recent Submariners, or GMT Masters for example, I feel something is off. The very last Sub is doing better though. I love the PO too, but the thing is so top heavy it's to me out of said proportions. Particularly on the smaller model. Never had this impression with the regular sized panerai (45) which actually falls quite right on the wrist even if you're not a giant.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm completely guilty of this. I've always put dimensions at the very top of my requirements when judging a watch. These past two days, I've been able to check out a bunch of watches in the flesh (while 99 percent of the time I just look online and make my opinion based on pictures, videos and spec sheets). This experience has really changed my perspective and removed a lot of my preconceived ideas. I thought it was stupid to make a dress watch 40+ mm for example, well yesterday I tried a Jaquet Droz Grande seconde and I found it gorgeous on my wrist, this model.











I have a feeling spec sheets don't tell the full story, which we tend to forget in this day and age when we enthusiasts learn what we know about watches mostly online, as you guys said.


----------



## UlsterMagus (Oct 20, 2021)

I like it. Out of my usual price range but it definitely has a good look to it in my opinion.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Shipping next week!


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> I'm completely guilty of this. I've always put dimensions at the very top of my requirements when judging a watch. These past two days, I've been able to check out a bunch of watches in the flesh (while 99 percent of the time I just look online and make my opinion based on pictures, videos and spec sheets). This experience has really changed my perspective and removed a lot of my preconceived ideas. I thought it was stupid to make a dress watch 40+ mm for example, well yesterday I tried a Jaquet Droz Grande seconde and I found it gorgeous on my wrist, this model.
> 
> View attachment 16189601
> 
> ...


Jaquet Droz does gorgeous things...


----------



## rickyqi (Oct 15, 2021)

Any updates from those who ordered the watch? Have any of them actually arrived?


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

rickyqi said:


> Any updates from those who ordered the watch? Have any of them actually arrived?


They’re packing as we speak.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

"You Know... someday the 5303 is going to ship..." Spoken in the enigmatic style of Colonel Kilgore as he stares out in to the distance, contemplating his future collection once this watch is finally released.

Im interested in the visual differences between the production watch and the one in all the reviews and macro product shots. The hand will supposedly be updated/different for the black dial as will the lume application which is correct on white dial but old application on black? Be nice to see pics of the actual watch we will get before it flops on to my door mat.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

boemher said:


> "You Know... someday the 5303 is going to ship..." Spoken in the enigmatic style of Colonel Kilgore as he stares out in to the distance, contemplating his future collection once this watch is finally released.
> 
> Im interested in the visual differences between the production watch and the one in all the reviews and macro product shots. The hand will supposedly be updated/different for the black dial as will the lume application which is correct on white dial but old application on black? Be nice to see pics of the actual watch we will get before it flops on to my door mat.


I love the smell of a 5303 in the morning on my door mat...


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> I love the smell of a 5303 in the morning on my door mat...


Smells like.. victory


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

First 300 watches will ship early next week, next 200 about 10 days later ( From Oct 28)







days later!


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

That details picture of the bezel and lume…oooft! Can’t wait to get mine.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

I ordered early August and I've got no clue if I'm part of the first 300 or not . Oh man, I literally can't wait either haha.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> I ordered early August and I've got no clue if I'm part of the first 300 or not . Oh man, I literally can't wait either haha.


I ordered mine June 1


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Way too small, and not my style. Which is great news as I don't need to want another watch, ha


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

It's around the corner now if everything goes according to the latest revision of the plan 💪


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like a 9 o'clock crown?


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Looks like a 9 o'clock crown?


Indeed


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Looks like there's only the bare minimum in the box. No goodies?  Maybe a microfiber cloth and I guess that'll be it. The box looks nice otherwise. Nice and simple, fits the brand's aesthetic.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> Looks like there's only the bare minimum in the box. No goodies?  Maybe a microfiber cloth and I guess that'll be it. The box looks nice otherwise. Nice and simple, fits the brand's aesthetic.


I'd rather have a better priced and specced product than goodies TBH 😉 Who needs a simili leather card holder? 😂


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

ferrin said:


> I'd rather have a better priced and specced product than goodies TBH 😉 Who needs a simili leather card holder? 😂


That's a really good point haha!


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Another angle of the 5303 in the box


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I dig the retro styling of the packaging. The box is similar to a 70s Lucien Piccard box I keep some photos and things in.

I suspect I'll regret not getting one of these when people start posting more pics. But I just can't buy something with a bracelet I hate. God i love that case and crown through...


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

92gli said:


> I dig the retro styling of the packaging. The box is similar to a 70s Lucien Piccard box I keep some photos and things in.
> 
> I suspect I'll regret not getting one of these when people start posting more pics. But I just can't buy something with a bracelet I hate. God i love that case and crown through...


You can always…


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree the bracelet is terrible. But it’s the indices that ruin the watch for me. Are they lollipops? And the 12 o’clock index is a little phallic. 

The bezel including the minute and hour labels is unnecessary. Does the lume pip have faux vintage lume?

I do like the 9 o’clock crown option.

There are just too many better designed watches available under 1k.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Meister Suavena said:


> You can always…


To clarify, I don't buy watches without bracelets I'll use. Period. I'm not a fan of 90% of straps.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> I agree the bracelet is terrible. But it’s the indices that ruin the watch for me. Are they lollipops? And the 12 o’clock index is a little phallic.
> 
> The bezel including the minute and hour labels is unnecessary. Does the lume pip have faux vintage lume?
> 
> ...


Curious to see your under $ 1,000 list.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I like brands that dispense with the box and send the watch in a watch roll. A nice canvas or leather watchroll is a practical and classy form of packaging. It also encourages you to accessorise your purchase with additional straps or tools in a way a box doesnt imo.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Speaking of different straps, I'd love to see some integrated rubber strap options in the future from Serica (or perhaps even a third party), like what can be found for the seamaster and submariner. I feel like that could sweeten the deal for those who do not like the bracelet as well. Honestly I'm not a big fan of the leather strap they often show the 5303 on (like on the pics above).


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

I like the dual bezel. It's a pretty interesting offering.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Wonder when those DHL express tracking E-Mail are going to be sent.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Not today, It's holiday in France 😂


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

There are a lot of people posting here on this watch whi definitely dont want it or like it. To me that is the definition of a waste of time  🤪

Find a watch you like and ogle it some and then buy it!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> Not today, It's holiday in France 😂


The French only work 30 hours a week dont they? Im glad Serica pushed through it to get the 1st order out 😇


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

boemher said:


> The French only work 30 hours a week dont they? Im glad Serica pushed through it to get the 1st order out 😇


35 actually. You've got an email from them?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

greyandgreen said:


> 35 actually. You've got an email from them?


No it was sarcasm lol


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

boemher said:


> No it was sarcasm lol


Right haha, yeah off days are sacred around here. Although to be fair I did get pizza at the bakery this morning, so not entirely!

(Also, maybe I'm slightly jaded but I doubt we'll receive anything tomorrow either.).


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Do we know if anything was shipped out yet from the first batch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

greyandgreen said:


> Right haha, yeah off days are sacred around here. Although to be fair I did get pizza at the bakery this morning, so not entirely!
> 
> (Also, maybe I'm slightly jaded but I doubt we'll receive anything tomorrow either.).


I am in the jaded camp too and don't think I will get my one this month!

I get the whole culture difference and that time doesn't necessarily = productivity but there are some areas where pulling some overtime helps meet deadlines


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Tomorrow is another day! 
The good thing is, after a nice day of rest, just imagine the stamina you have to pack and send out emails!


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

On wrist. (Not me)


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Bezel doesn't appear aligned


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

TRACKING NUMBER FINALLY UPDATED! Come on baby!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

BobMartian said:


> Bezel doesn't appear aligned


If its 120 click then its at a 'half' min position


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Not a fan of the bracelet. Otherwise, I dig it.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

I’m itching to see what people think of the bracelet before I pull the trigger


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> TRACKING NUMBER FINALLY UPDATED! Come on baby!


Happy for you guys! Turns out August orders are batch 2 so I'll be getting mine in 10 days. Have fun!


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

-


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

What about July orders? Batch 1.9?


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

It’s been stuck there for a while.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mine is stuck there too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damianb (Jul 13, 2021)

Nice looking


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Are there any in the hands of customers yet?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I had the same question lol
Maybe they are sending out the ones that need to travel the farthest first so all the kit hits the forums roughly at the same moment 🤣


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Called DHL Express, they told me that shipping label has been generated, but the item/ merchandise has not been handed over to them by French customs.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Most frustrating. Wonder why its being held up in France. Surely its the recieving nations customs that does the checks?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

So they've purchase the postage but have not actually shipped anything. 

What could be the reason?


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> So they've purchase the postage but have not actually shipped anything.
> 
> What could be the reason?


Stalling / buying themselves a few days because the product is not actually ready?

edit: From IG: " we’ve been controlling watches, mounting bracelets and packing your watches carefully for days now. Doing so 300 times to start takes time indeed. For your information, we edited the shipping labels 48h before shipping, precisely to save time and facilitate clearance process at customs for all of you."

So yes, it does appear they made the shipping labels while still working on the actual watches, and that it wasn't done at the time of writing that particular message yesterday..


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

They said they were shipping last week and before that, that the 1st batch although delayed would be shipped in October. Its now 6th Nov.

Realistic estimates and clear communication matters. As a batch two customer I have had no communication of when my order will be shipped other than trawling their Instafeed or from this thread, start getting it right Serica.

The buying experience so far has been like buying something from an aquaintance, who it turns out doesnt like you very much.


----------



## OmegaAlpha (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine has shipped, cleared customs in France, and just departed from Brussels on a DHL flight this morning (6 Nov). DHL has notified me that it will arrive at my home (I live in TN, an hour south of Nashville) on Friday, 12 Nov. Here's hoping we all have ours by then and that it proves worth the wait!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Been reading through some recent Instagram posts in their page. Dripping info regarding delivery via comments to individuals is bad practice. Reply to customer emails or have a newsletter giving updates on delivery status, do not selectively reply to random Instragram comments .

All it takes is a few public comments of Serica promising "Will be shipped tomorrow!" Or "Your exact watch is being packaged as we speak!" To make for disappointed customers when these things do not transpire as suggested, or for people who communicate via their regular channels and get ignored to feel frustrated.

Delays and over runs are a part of daily life but for the most part companies dont message informally promising things they cant deliver.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

"


boemher said:


> Delays and over runs are a part of daily life but for the most part companies dont message informally promising things they cant deliver.


You are absolutely right. Since I ordered a few months ago, I got only one email a while back stating I would get the watch late October. I should have gotten another one since then. For me personally it's okay because I keep up on IG and here, but I shouldn't have to.

That comment in your screenshot also has a very good point. I feel like the people who ordered long ago should get a discount or something. It doesn't seem fair to have your money fund the first production of a watch with no compensation, not even the satisfaction of knowing you are among the first to be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

boemher said:


> Been reading through some recent Instagram posts in their page. Dripping info regarding delivery via comments to individuals is bad practice. Reply to customer emails or have a newsletter giving updates on delivery status, do not selectively reply to random Instragram comments .
> 
> All it takes is a few public comments of Serica promising "Will be shipped tomorrow!" Or "Your exact watch is being packaged as we speak!" To make for disappointed customers when these things do not transpire as suggested, or for people who communicate via their regular channels and get ignored to feel frustrated.
> 
> ...


Here’s the response to my question regarding the delay (customs)…


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

OmegaAlpha said:


> Mine has shipped, cleared customs in France, and just departed from Brussels on a DHL flight this morning (6 Nov). DHL has notified me that it will arrive at my home (I live in TN, an hour south of Nashville) on Friday, 12 Nov. Here's hoping we all have ours by then and that it proves worth the wait!


 you’re lucky to be the only one with a delivery date confirmation! Can wait for your picture unboxing/ review!


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

If running a business was so easy won’t everyone do it? When you have an assembly line and production is dependent on multiple overseas manufacturers, it’s a nightmare. Also trying to keep up on quality is no mean feat. Even companies like Apple, Ford/Toyota suffer with quality issues specially in a new product so forget about minnows like Serica. 
As far as people who feel cheated by Serica for taking their money 4 months ago and feeling cheated, you need to be aware that in most cases when you order for parts to overseas manufacturers you have to put atleast an initial 25% down payment, 75% before the production is complete and 100% before it ships. So maybe whatever orders were placed in the last 4 months were used to recoup some investments and overhead costs. Even if we assume it was kept in the bank and they earned interest on our money it won’t be more than US$20. So not exactly that they got rich on our money. 
Let’s support small manufacturers for their passion and hard work ✊


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

This is the reason a discount is given with pre-orders. Costumers would be patient and forgiving if they hadn't paid full price.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

pmjl said:


> If running a business was so easy won’t everyone do it? When you have an assembly line and production is dependent on multiple overseas manufacturers, it’s a nightmare. Also trying to keep up on quality is no mean feat. Even companies like Apple, Ford/Toyota suffer with quality issues specially in a new product so forget about minnows like Serica.
> As far as people who feel cheated by Serica for taking their money 4 months ago and feeling cheated, you need to be aware that in most cases when you order for parts to overseas manufacturers you have to put atleast an initial 25% down payment, 75% before the production is complete and 100% before it ships. So maybe whatever orders were placed in the last 4 months were used to recoup some investments and overhead costs. Even if we assume it was kept in the bank and they earned interest on our money it won’t be more than US$20. So not exactly that they got rich on our money.
> Let’s support small manufacturers for their passion and hard work ✊


If you read my post you would have noticed I was criticising them for poor inconsistent communication not for suffering manufacturing/supply delays.

A better comparison would be other kickstarter or micro watch companies. None of whom have communicated to me (or not as it turns out in Sericas case) about my purchases in this manner.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

BobMartian said:


> This is the reason a discount is given with pre-orders. Costumers would be patient and forgiving if they hadn't paid full price.


I agree. If I was in their place I’d inflate the price by $100 and discount the same to give the feeling that people are getting a deal. This is what most kickstarters and other brands do anyways.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

boemher said:


> If you read my post you would have noticed I was criticising them for poor inconsistent communication not for suffering manufacturing/supply delays.
> 
> A better comparison would be other kickstarter or micro watch companies. None of whom have communicated to me (or not as it turns out in Sericas case) about my purchases in this manner.


Yes definitely they could do better on communication. For that they’d need a professional PR and Marketing team. From what I’ve seen till now it seems like a one man army at Serica.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Ok guys, I skipped my lunch pause for you all as it seems like I was the closest to the actual 5303.
Here it is in the flesh:


































Fist impressions: it's awesome. lol
The fit and finish, the weight, how it hugs the wrist, and the work on the different surfaces, how they catch the light all leads to a very nice experience. 
The size feels just right, and the lugs shape make for a very slim impression. Nothing boxy nothing ostentatious it just feels comfy from the start.
I kinda know this will have you all even more eager, but at least you have something to chew on.
Can't wait for you all to get your hands on it!
Cheers


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Wow, thanks for the pics Ferrin! Enjoy, it looks awesome on your wrist! Based on your first picture, It seems the paint on the hands has a green hue to it, while the indices are more cream colored. 

How do you like the bracelet?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> Wow, thanks for the pics Ferrin! Enjoy, it looks awesome on your wrist! Based on your first picture, It seems the paint on the hands has a green hue to it, while the indices are more cream colored.
> 
> How do you like the bracelet?


Ah! The bracelet! Yes... Admittedly it's not the easiest to wrist up, but I think after a couple days habit will do the job and it'll be pretty much a non issue.
Now, it allows for a perfect fit and once it's set it's really comfortable, you totally forget it as it's thin and non obtrusive. The buckle was a big question as I'm used to the classic old style rolex buckle that's sturdy and easy going. And this buckle is all right, I don't feel like it's gonna open on me inadvertently. Once it's set, it's secure IMHO. You really have to give some force to undo it.
Looks wise, I think it's great and as the watch itself a low-key statement if this is something that can exist lol


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Ok guys, I skipped my lunch pause for you all as it seems like I was the closest to the actual 5303.
> Here it is in the flesh:
> 
> View attachment 16225795
> ...


An absolute beauty worth the wait! What is your wrist size?
Thank you for sharing for the rest of us eagerly waiting!


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Bane011 said:


> An absolute beauty worth the wait! What is your wrist size?
> Thank you for sharing for the rest of us eagerly waiting!


16.5 to 17 cm..
And yes, I do think it's worth the wait. The feeling is really qualitative. And wait till you use this bezel...


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

ferrin said:


> 16.5 to 17 cm..
> And yes, I do think it's worth the wait. The feeling is really qualitative. And wait till you use this bezel...


Awesome, thank you! Cannot wait!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> Ok guys, I skipped my lunch pause for you all as it seems like I was the closest to the actual 5303.
> Here it is in the flesh:
> 
> View attachment 16225795
> ...


Brilliant pics Ferrin, I think they assuage some of the concerns about it being too blingy with your shots. It looks great!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The bezel markings appear misaligned to me. 

The HEURES ring doesn't line up with the MINUTES ring. The 2 HEUERS marker appears not centred with the 10 MINUTES marker.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> The bezel markings appear misaligned to me.
> 
> The HEURES ring doesn't line up with the MINUTES ring. The 2 HEUERS marker appears not centred with the 10 MINUTES marker.


It's the angle of the photo man. Look at how perfect 20 and 4, 30 and 6, etc are.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Bane011 said:


> It's the angle of the photo man. Look at how perfect 20 and 4, 30 and 6, etc are.


I think the finishing of the white infilled bezel text is more noticable. It looks like the E has some white paint rubbed off or missing. Im hoping its just the pics or some grime or most likely smart phone camera over sharpening.

I got my DHL notification today!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

A picture at a different angle posted in another thread has the same appearance of a misaligned bezel. The 2 appears as though it is not centred under the 10. The 6 doesn't seem right either.










The crown looks weird too. Does the crown tube protrude from the case? A picture of the caseback would show more.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

BobMartian said:


> A picture at a different angle posted in another thread has the same appearance of a misaligned bezel. The 2 appears as though it is not centred under the 10. The 6 doesn't seem right either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crown has a shoulder on the thread side. The bezel markings are definitely screwed up.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The inner bezel hour markers are positioned as they were on the prototype.


----------



## machacao (Nov 20, 2009)

Scbr24 said:


> Price tag of *$1200*, first deliveries starting in August.
> 
> View attachment 15854171
> 
> ...


Stunning, I like the dial, 
thanks for sharing.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Quick and dirty of my white dial that just arrived today. Quality is definitely there. The only quibble I’ve noticed is the crown detent for position 2 (to set) is not very defined. The watch hacks fine but there is very little of a click to tell you it’s in position 2, and very little click as you push it back in. Not sure if this is a feature of this movement or a defect with my example. Otherwise it’s a very nice piece and was worth the wait.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

ferrin said:


> Ok guys, I skipped my lunch pause for you all as it seems like I was the closest to the actual 5303.
> Here it is in the flesh:
> 
> Fist impressions: it's awesome. lol
> ...


I have basically the same impressions as mine also arrived yesterday. It’s a great fit and feel! 

My only complaint is the part of the bracelet just below the spring bar sometimes catches the lugs and I feel sort of a “click”. 

I’m not sure if I’m explaining that correctly but maybe a video is needed. 

Really loving the bezel feel when using it and the legibility of this watch (I’m your typical chronograph guy). 










My wrist is 7.125”. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

autofiend said:


> Quick and dirty of my white dial that just arrived today. Quality is definitely there. The only quibble I’ve noticed is the crown detent for position 2 (to set) is not very defined. The watch hacks fine but there is very little of a click to tell you it’s in position 2, and very little click as you push it back in. Not sure if this is a feature of this movement or a defect with my example. Otherwise it’s a very nice piece and was worth the wait.
> View attachment 16227226


Mine also was not so easy to find. Setting exact seconds took me a few attempts and also when I tried to just unscrew to wind the crown I accidentally went to position 2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm a bit taken aback by the hands on the black model. tthey POP really hard like nothing else on the watch. On the white model, at least they match the minute ring and the ceramic ring of the bezel. I thought Jerome said it wouldn't be like that on the production pieces?


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

mine comes in tomorrow…


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

alas26 said:


> Mine also was not so easy to find. Setting exact seconds took me a few attempts and also when I tried to just unscrew to wind the crown I accidentally went to position 2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I sent an email to Serica for clarification. Will see what they respond with. Not a huge problem but takes away some from the tactile experience IMO.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

autofiend said:


> Interesting. I sent an email to Serica for clarification. Will see what they respond with. Not a huge problem but takes away some from the tactile experience IMO.


If you go into Instagram and send a message they reply almost instantly. As i type they’re active now.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

I’m starting to understand the pleasure of legibility of very clean design. 

One thing I just noticed is there’s no defined 58, 59, 1 & 2 seconds marker. Not sure if the real impact nor am I sure how I feel about it yet, but was a surprise nonetheless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

alas26 said:


> Mine also was not so easy to find. Setting exact seconds took me a few attempts and also when I tried to just unscrew to wind the crown I accidentally went to position 2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean by setting exact seconds?
If you mean setting the time you pull the crown all the way out and seconds hand should stop then you set the time. Unless I am mistaken.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

boemher said:


> What do you mean by setting exact seconds?
> If you mean setting the time you pull the crown all the way out and seconds hand should stop then you set the time. Unless I am mistaken.


I was attempting to stop at 12 o’clock / 0 seconds and I kept missing because it wasn’t clear to me where the actuation point was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

How’s everyone’s keeping time now after a day or two?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

alas26 said:


> I was attempting to stop at 12 o’clock / 0 seconds and I kept missing because it wasn’t clear to me where the actuation point was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As noted your watch has the same issue as mine: position “2” that hacks the movement for time setting doesn’t have a highly defined detent which makes it easy to push the crown in while setting effectively starting the second hand.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Apply back pressure when setting time. Setting the time is the final position so if you pull back lightly while setting then you wont slip in to another position, I hsve had vintage watches that need this sort of treatment.

It sounds like either this specific movement has tiny detents or your watch has had its keyless works 'mashed' a bit during assembly leading to slippage or you are not very experienced at operating an automatic watch.

If its the keyless you would feel it slipping or crunching.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I will find out for myself soon enough it seems! Just got notification.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

boemher said:


> pull back lightly while setting then you wont slip in to another position


That's an interesting advice, I never had this experience on any watch before. Granted I don't own many vintage, beside a 2 hander and obviously seconds aren't an issue 😂
Tempted to say that it's actually not an issue but the movement that reacts this way. Either by design, or due to the fact it's fresh, and will maybe settle with a bit of use on it.
Cheers


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful watch. It looks different in the flesh!
The lume mismatch between hands and dial isnt noticable to my eye until seen in photos, which makes me think its a smart phone camera thing.









Size comparison with skx013


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> That's an interesting advice, I never had this experience on any watch before. Granted I don't own many vintage, beside a 2 hander and obviously seconds aren't an issue 😂
> Tempted to say that it's actually not an issue but the movement that reacts this way. Either by design, or due to the fact it's fresh, and will maybe settle with a bit of use on it.
> Cheers


I have same feelings regarding movement. Its detent positions are fuzzy. This could be the movement itself like a charactetistic trait of it.

If you watched/listened to that interview Jerome gave he said the Newton was actually an old movement design that has been modernised so maybe it is that 'vintage' quality shining through.

Or it could be the design of case and crown. The combination of stem length and crown thread length may not leave a lot of room for manuver perhaps?

Be intetesting to hear more input from owners on this.

Edit

I thought of another possibilty. When they were assembled and cased up they put the crown it at wrong position due to unclear instrucions or unfamiliarity with movement. This would explain why it feels weird and affects multiple watches.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

boemher said:


> I have same feelings regarding movement. Its detent positions are fuzzy. This could be the movement itself like a charactetistic trait of it.
> 
> If you watched/listened to that interview Jerome gave he said the Newton was actually an old movement design that has been modernised so maybe it is that 'vintage' quality shining through.
> 
> ...


I gave it a few tries, there's a good number of times when unscrewing the crown and turning downward even a bit gives the needed pop to winding position, then pulling slightly sets in a neutral position where you can feel the stem is entirely disengaged, it feels like passing a gasket really, then pulling further gives you the stop second setting position. I find it a bit on the unsteady side, but I'm used to my TOG, so it might be it. This being said the setting is satisfying if you go just a bit ahead and let the "play" set back to the actual desired position. If I make any sense?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

This is a personal comparison from my collection, a 39mm to 39mm comparison. I hoped that the 5303 would satisfy my urge to get an original gilt Black Bay 58 to go alongside the blue version I own. So although not a fair comparison it is a valid one to me.

The BB58 is finished better(obviously given the cost of the Tudor and its manufacturing advantage) but the 5303 stands up really well in comparison.

Things like endlink gap and finishing, obviously as mentioned the crown feel when engaging and winding, the bezel function amd fit to case are all a bit looser tolerance in the Serica. But the original design language of the 5303 is a valuable commodity in itself and cant be quantified or easily costed.

But Its scalloped case makes it seem as thin if not thinner than the BB58 but its smaller dial gives it a sense of chunkiness/thickness because of the ratio of dial size vs case dimensions when on the wrist.

Neither bracelet is perfect, the Sericas needs to be worn tight to balance the head but you can find your exact fit. The BB58's is notoriously difficult to find a good fit with because of lack of micro adjustment holes.

Edit

Its rotor is noisy, like Miyota meets a Valjoux. Luckily I like that in a watch


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

boemher said:


> Apply back pressure when setting time. Setting the time is the final position so if you pull back lightly while setting then you wont slip in to another position, I hsve had vintage watches that need this sort of treatment.
> 
> It sounds like either this specific movement has tiny detents or your watch has had its keyless works 'mashed' a bit during assembly leading to slippage or you are not very experienced at operating an automatic watch.
> 
> If its the keyless you would feel it slipping or crunching.


This is a unique issue in my case. I have handled and/or owned close to 100 automatic watches so I wouldn’t call it an “experience” problem. Thanks for your comments though: it could be the keyless works. Still assessing the issue.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

boemher said:


> This is a personal comparison from my collection, a 39mm to 39mm comparison. I hoped that the 5303 would satisfy my urge to get an original gilt Black Bay 58 to go alongside the blue version I own. So although not a fair comparison it is a valid one to me.
> 
> The BB58 is finished better(obviously given the cost of the Tudor and its manufacturing advantage) but the 5303 stands up really well in comparison.
> 
> ...


It does wear smaller than most 39mm watches due to the smaller dial. Nice contrast to your Tudor though.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

autofiend said:


> This is a unique issue in my case. I have handled and/or owned close to 100 automatic watches so I wouldn’t call it an “experience” problem. Thanks for your comments though: it could be the keyless works. Still assessing the issue.


The confusion stemmed from my misundertanding your phrase setting exact seconds. Made me wonder what you were on about, as its a hacking seconds watch any time setting can be for exact seconds more or less. 

Maybe the thing about 2 positions is complicating matters. Unscrewed position is winding position pulled out position is time setting. There should only be 1 position if you get what I mean, because once fully unscrewed its ready to wind. 

When rengaging crown to its thread it winds until there is a pop and its as if the stem disengages but the crown keeps screwing down. Feels strange!


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

boemher said:


> The confusion stemmed from my misundertanding your phrase setting exact seconds. Made me wonder what you were on about, as its a hacking seconds watch any time setting can be for exact seconds more or less.
> 
> Maybe the thing about 2 positions is complicating matters. Unscrewed position is winding position pulled out position is time setting. There should only be 1 position if you get what I mean, because once fully unscrewed its ready to wind.
> 
> When rengaging crown to its thread it winds until there is a pop and its as if the stem disengages but the crown keeps screwing down. Feels strange!


Just to clarify: position “2” is the hacking feature. Position “1” is the winding feature. From the manual.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

boemher said:


> This is a personal comparison from my collection, a 39mm to 39mm comparison. I hoped that the 5303 would satisfy my urge to get an original gilt Black Bay 58 to go alongside the blue version I own. So although not a fair comparison it is a valid one to me.
> 
> The BB58 is finished better(obviously given the cost of the Tudor and its manufacturing advantage) but the 5303 stands up really well in comparison.
> 
> ...


Great pics, and the insight. How big is your wrist?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

autofiend said:


> Just to clarify: position “2” is the hacking feature. Position “1” is the winding feature. From the manual.


Thanks. I think thats a wierd description from Serica. For example this movement, in a watch with a non screw down crown, has 1 pull out position which would be to set the time. Its default position is winding. You wouldnt pull it out to wind. In the 5303 we unscrew the crown the stem then pops to its default position, lets call it 1 or 0 or whatever, but this is winding position. 

Unless we have a date wheel hidden under the dial in which case we may be feeling this position when pulling and pushing the crown about.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Bane011 said:


> Great pics, and the insight. How big is your wrist?


6.66 or 6.75 ish at its narrowest, flat top. Im wider at the hand for some reason but wear it high on the wrist. Here is the mm300 for comparison at 44mm


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Very solid good quality spring bars, bit of a pita to remove solid end links because there is no room for compression. I had to use the pincer spring bar tool that compresses both sides. The machining on the SEL has bits unfinished and the thickness of the metal that retains the spring bar is tiny! Maybe 0.6mm thick.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

It looks so much better without that garbage strap. 

Only if Serica had used NATO, omitted the HEUERS from the bezel and used different indices.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

BobMartian said:


> It looks so much better without that garbage strap.
> 
> Only if Serica had used NATO, omitted the HEUERS from the bezel and used different indices.


Then it would have looked like a generic sub/BB 58 style diver imo.

I agree that it looks nice on othet straps, itsy a strap monster. If only it had drilled lugs and more access to springbar from rearside. I cant see myself taking it on and off the bracelet frequently. I just spent 30min trying to get it back on! Dont try it if you are scared of marking the lugs.

I may start a survivors group for those that have gone through the experience 🤪


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

boemher said:


> 6.66 or 6.75 ish at its narrowest, flat top. Im wider at the hand for some reason but wear it high on the wrist. Here is the mm300 for comparison at 44mm
> View attachment 16230374
> View attachment 16230373
> 
> View attachment 16230382


Great, thank you! Good comparison. I'm trying to gage it on the pics, but as we all know, until it's actually on your wrist and in hand, it's very difficult to get the right feel for the size. I have a Seiko MM200, "baby" version of yours, and I love it. One of the best designed Seiko divers imho. I also have a Tudor but a Heritage black 41mm.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> It looks so much better without that garbage strap.
> 
> Only if Serica had used NATO, omitted the HEUERS from the bezel and used different indices.


Haha Bob, if my grandma had wheels, she'd be a train! This is how Jerome designed and that's it, it's amazing in every way I think because, there's nothing like it on the market. I wouldn't change a thing about it, it's the whole point. And the bracelet is so much better than the Omega's sm 300m 007, oh, did I just say that?! Yup it is!🙌😊


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> It looks so much better without that garbage strap.
> 
> Only if Serica had used NATO, omitted the HEUERS from the bezel and used different indices.


Are you getting yours in the second batch, or did you already get it?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Bane011 said:


> Great, thank you! Good comparison. I'm trying to gage it on the pics, but as we all know, until it's actually on your wrist and in hand, it's very difficult to get the right feel for the size. I have a Seiko MM200, "baby" version of yours, and I love it. One of the best designed Seiko divers imho. I also have a Tudor but a Heritage black 41mm.


Nice watches you have there  we have similar taste. I recently sold my MM200 heres a pic for size ref

MM200 hugs the wrist more even though its bigger.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

boemher said:


> Nice watches you have there  we have similar taste. I recently sold my MM200 heres a pic for size ref
> 
> MM200 hugs the wrist more even though its bigger.
> View attachment 16230615


Haha, yes we do have a similar taste, that's a beauty right there!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

What is up with that caseback? It's the Brazilian butt lift caseback. It's thicker than the bezel and crystal.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> What is up with that caseback? It's the Brazilian butt lift caseback. It's thicker than the bezel and crystal.


Can you see it when you have the watch on the wrist? It does allow the midsection to look nice and slim to be fair.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Oof, the bezel sounds orgasmic.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWIilEdgwsC/


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Have any US buyers got theirs yet?


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Random poster: I hate the watch, bezel,
Lume , band, hands… 
People who already have the watch: when did you received it?
Random poster: i seen the pictures. 
People who already have the watch: oh, okay. Carry on.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The midcase side profile is a design choice. Tudor had a slab side, Serica has a scalloped side both have merit.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Haters will hate, but this is one nice piece. Maybe it lacks a little crown up near the 12h mark to make it better? 🤣
Cheers


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Random time keeping checks… so far so good 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Random time keeping checks… so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! that's very interesting insight!
Please keep it coming!
Cheers


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Stunning…


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> Stunning…


Looks amazing. All the pics of the silver dial from the people who got it already made me definitely change my mind (I have the black on order), the white is just so striking. I've contacted Serica to ask to change, fingers crossed that's possible 10 days before shipping (august order) lol.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

And the bezel along with the 12 o’clock is perfectly aligned.


----------



## Sherlocked (Apr 13, 2018)

Meister Suavena said:


> Stunning…
> View attachment 16232628
> View attachment 16232629


What color would you describe the lume in broad daylight? Is it lime green or patina?


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Sherlocked said:


> What color would you describe the lume in broad daylight? Is it lime green or patina?


I would say that depends of the level of brightness (regarding daylight) + daylight-> greener / - daylight patina… that’s the way I perceive it.


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

greyandgreen said:


> Looks amazing. All the pics of the silver dial from the people who got it already made me definitely change my mind (I have the black on order), the white is just so striking. I've contacted Serica to ask to change, fingers crossed that's possible 10 days before shipping (august order) lol.


I had the same feeling waiting for mine to arrive. After seeing all the pictures I suddenly felt like i wanted the white dial instead. But when i received my black one, i was smitten. It's just gorgeous. Its such an inky black, its exactly what i hoped for.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Black all the way for me. If the white dial was all white maybe but the black outer edge makes it too contrived for want of a better word like a tuxedo, plus it changes the ratio of the already small dial.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I like the deep almost liquid feeling of the black dial. Plus my daily being silver it would have been redundant so very happy with the black choice.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> I like the deep almost liquid feeling of the black dial. Plus my daily being silver it would have been redundant so very happy with the black choice.


The crystal is very liquid feeling too like a bubble of water its a great effect.


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

I hate to rock the boat, but is anyone else having a few questionable issues with the movement? Im hoping this is just an issue with mine that can be fixed.

1st - Pulling out the crown to the second position for hacking seconds is very unresponsive. Its like you really need to hit the right spot with a lot of effort to hack at the intended time.

2nd - Actually setting the precise time is problematic as the minutes hand slips all over the place when you are trying to position it. It is very sensitive, and when you push the crown back in the minute hand could jump slightly.

3rd - The minute hand doesn't line up to the minute marker when the seconds hand reaches 12. (i've set it to the exact minute)

I can't say if its running accurately yet because i haven't had it long enough (but at the moment it seems to be running quite fast)... let me know if any of you have the same issues.

That being said... I absolutely love the watch. Aesthetically this thing is insanely gorgeous. I really hope this is just an issue with my watch because i want to keep this bad boy.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I just checked mine again it sets time fine with no slipping. I can set it like any other hacking seconds movement. The issues some are having sounds like the keyless works as Ive posted before or maybe even a too short crown stem in some watches?


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

boemher said:


> I just checked mine again it sets time fine with no slipping. I can set it like any other hacking seconds movement. The issues some are having sounds like the keyless works as Ive posted before or maybe even a too short crown stem in some watches?


Hmmmm yeah i think a lot of the issues seem to be with the crown stem. Im guessing this requires an immediate service?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

blairgscott said:


> Hmmmm yeah i think a lot of the issues seem to be with the crown stem. Im guessing this requires an immediate service?


Its not the thing that will get better on its own, I'd contact Serica and send it back, hopefully it will be a quick fix. If it were a Seiko, Miyota or an ETA movement I'd consider a local watchmaker but as its a relatibely obscure movement its probably not worth the risk.

Did you get any customs fees?


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

boemher said:


> Its not the thing that will get better on its own, I'd contact Serica and send it back, hopefully it will be a quick fix. If it were a Seiko, Miyota or an ETA movement I'd consider a local watchmaker but as its a relatibely obscure movement its probably not worth the risk.
> 
> Did you get any customs fees?


I did get hit with a hefty customs fee yes. I shouldn't get hit again if it's for repairs is my understanding. (sent you a PM you wizard! )


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

blairgscott said:


> I did get hit with a hefty customs fee yes. I shouldn't get hit again if it's for repairs is my understanding. (sent you a PM you wizard! )


Yeah for services or returns you should be exempt from a 2nd helping of customs tax  maybe if you ask Jerome he could exchange the watch as its within 14 day purchase period.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

blairgscott said:


> I hate to rock the boat, but is anyone else having a few questionable issues with the movement? Im hoping this is just an issue with mine that can be fixed.
> 
> 1st - Pulling out the crown to the second position for hacking seconds is very unresponsive. Its like you really need to hit the right spot with a lot of effort to hack at the intended time.
> 
> ...


Regarding your 2nd and 3rd point, this is a common issue with many watches (even including Rolex and Omega). I noticed that there’s initial delay or maybe slop that initially made me think my minute hand gears were off or the dial was misaligned- but with a little research I found this to be a common problem. 

To resolve it- I had to preset the minute hand about halfway between minute markers as it was running that slow on the initial setting. Once I did this, the minute hand travels precisely minute to minute indicator as the seconds reaches 12/60. 

I had to do it a couple of times to get it just right, but now she’s keeping great time! 

I’ll keep an update on my daily timing log for everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machacao (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice watch...looks great!


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

blairgscott said:


> I hate to rock the boat, but is anyone else having a few questionable issues with the movement? Im hoping this is just an issue with mine that can be fixed.
> 
> 1st - Pulling out the crown to the second position for hacking seconds is very unresponsive. Its like you really need to hit the right spot with a lot of effort to hack at the intended time.
> 
> ...


See my post on pg 17. I sent you a PM


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

I really like both watches! Like someone said earlier, very original without being contrived.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

blairgscott said:


> I hate to rock the boat, but is anyone else having a few questionable issues with the movement? Im hoping this is just an issue with mine that can be fixed.
> 
> 1st - Pulling out the crown to the second position for hacking seconds is very unresponsive. Its like you really need to hit the right spot with a lot of effort to hack at the intended time.
> 
> ...


Those issues are not normal. That’s terrible, I hope Serica will resolve the problem for you.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

On another note, it's interesting to see that when a new interesting watch comes out, Youtubers become really quiet if the brand won't offer bribes for reviews. Not a single video of someone who has the 5303 out there so far. I actually commend Serica for going that route, **** this crooked system.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

greyandgreen said:


> On another note, it's interesting to see that when a new interesting watch comes out, Youtubers become really quiet if the brand won't offer bribes for reviews. Not a single video of someone who has the 5303 out there so far. I actually commend Serica for going that route, **** this crooked system.


I was thinking the same thing! If it was another Timefactors homage then there would be several up already.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

greyandgreen said:


> On another note, it's interesting to see that when a new interesting watch comes out, Youtubers become really quiet if the brand won't offer bribes for reviews. Not a single video of someone who has the 5303 out there so far. I actually commend Serica for going that route, **** this crooked system.


I think "bribes" might be a bit strong. I'm sure that if Serica simply loaned them a watch to review and then return, they would happily review it. What reviewer doesn't love a scoop, after all? And there are plenty of aspiring reviewers who haven't the kingmaker clout to demand payola who would love to establish themselves by introducing interesting products. $1,200 is a lot to pay for a relatively unknown watch brand, especially if the point is simply to review one of its products. I personally don't think it is reasonable to expect reviewers to buy everything they review. Surely there is some happy and mutually beneficial medium somewhere between crooked bribes on the one hand, and having to purchase personally everything one reviews?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> I think "bribes" might be a bit strong. I'm sure that if Serica simply loaned them a watch to review and then return, they would happily review it. What reviewer doesn't love a scoop, after all? And there are plenty of aspiring reviewers who haven't the kingmaker clout to demand payola who would love to establish themselves by introducing interesting products. $1,200 is a lot to pay for a relatively unknown watch brand, especially if the point is simply to review one of its products. I personally don't think it is reasonable to expect reviewers to buy everything they review. Surely there is some happy and mutually beneficial medium somewhere between crooked bribes on the one hand, and having to purchase personally everything one reviews?


This is a fair point. However the example I gave the company pursues reviews from favourable sources, basically fans of the brand already. I simply meant I quite like that Serica does not do this yet.

Although lets not forget 99% of us are here in this thread in the first place because of prototype reviews by Worn&wound and Hodinkee.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Serica is delivering orders 3 months late with defects. They’re probably paying YouTube to not do reviews.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Serica is delivering orders 3 months late with defects. They’re probably paying YouTube to not do reviews.


All I see and hear everywhere, is that people's minds are blown how beautiful this watch is in person, 
in their hands and on their wrist. The delay wasn't even close to 3 months, and it was because of a very good reason
that was out of Serica's hands. They did it right by their customers. I cannot wait to get mine personally, and I have a Speedy, a Panerai, a Tudor, Serica's beautiful 4512, etcetc and still I am so excited about this watch.
You, Bob, did you buy it? Did you receive it with a defect? Did you hold it in your hands? Why are you harping on Serica so much I wonder?


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

I received an update from Serica yesterday regarding a specific watch assembly issue they just became aware of as the watches reached their owners last week. Apparently there is a specification regarding the crown/stem that a select few watchmakers assembling the watch were unaware of. This does not affect all watches, just those assembled by this particular watchmaker. They are very apologetic and forthcoming about it. No further watches will be affected by this issue.

They are working on making things right for those already affected and will be providing a solution shortly.

I can understand their frustration after three years of working on this watch. I wish they could celebrate without headaches but here we are.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

blairgscott said:


> I received an update from Serica yesterday regarding a specific watch assembly issue they just became aware of as the watches reached their owners last week. Apparently there is a specification regarding the crown/stem that a select few watchmakers assembling the watch were unaware of. This does not affect all watches, just those assembled by this particular watchmaker. They are very apologetic and forthcoming about it. No further watches will be affected by this issue.
> 
> They are working on making things right for those already affected and will be providing a solution shortly.
> 
> I can understand their frustration after three years of working on this watch. I wish they could celebrate without headaches but here we are.


Thank you for the update!


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Maybe is the new way , but the reviews on Instagram are plentiful… #Serica5303


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> Maybe is the new way , but the reviews on Instagram are plentiful… #Serica5303
> View attachment 16240777


A thing of beauty!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Meister Suavena said:


> Maybe is the new way , but the reviews on Instagram are plentiful… #Serica5303
> View attachment 16240777


Maybe Im old fashioned but a few pics and 200 characters of text dont constitute a review!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

All the 5303 will need to be returned for service. Serica cannot determine which of the watches are defective based on the order number. 

The best approach is to return for a refund and purchase later. When the watch is in stock, new without defects.

It’s ridiculous that Serica is putting the blame for their defective watches on 1 employee. That would mean there is no procedure to test the watch before they are sent out. Serica’s craftsmanship is garbage.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> All the 5303 will need to be returned for service. Serica cannot determine which of the watches are defective based on the order number.
> 
> The best approach is to return for a refund and purchase later. When the watch is in stock, new without defects.
> 
> It’s ridiculous that Serica is putting the blame for their defective watches on 1 employee. That would mean there is no procedure to test the watch before they are sent out. Serica’s craftsmanship is garbage.


Sorry , but where dis you read that?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> All the 5303 will need to be returned for service. Serica cannot determine which of the watches are defective based on the order number.
> 
> The best approach is to return for a refund and purchase later. When the watch is in stock, new without defects.
> 
> It’s ridiculous that Serica is putting the blame for their defective watches on 1 employee. That would mean there is no procedure to test the watch before they are sent out. Serica’s craftsmanship is garbage.


Damn man, what's wrong with you? Jay refused to give you a discount??


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> All the 5303 will need to be returned for service. Serica cannot determine which of the watches are defective based on the order number.
> 
> The best approach is to return for a refund and purchase later. When the watch is in stock, new without defects.
> 
> It’s ridiculous that Serica is putting the blame for their defective watches on 1 employee. That would mean there is no procedure to test the watch before they are sent out. Serica’s craftsmanship is garbage.


Why don’t you personally take the watch…


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

My watch is keeping +10 seconds only since Thursday… super 👍🏼


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

BobMartian said:


> All the 5303 will need to be returned for service. Serica cannot determine which of the watches are defective based on the order number.
> 
> The best approach is to return for a refund and purchase later. When the watch is in stock, new without defects.
> 
> It’s ridiculous that Serica is putting the blame for their defective watches on 1 employee. That would mean there is no procedure to test the watch before they are sent out. Serica’s craftsmanship is garbage.


Where is this info from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Where is this info from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is just guessing, flapping in the wind. Has a personal grudge against Serica somehow. We’re trying to figure out what wrong was done to him by Serica 5303.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Been double checking my watch … crown works fine… good pop/click as i unscrew, no unintended movements of minute hands as i setup… works fine


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Bane011 said:


> He is just guessing, flapping in the wind. Has a personal grudge against Serica somehow. We’re trying to figure out what wrong was done to him by Serica 5303.


French company, freedom fries etc


----------



## Nativepride80 (Apr 23, 2020)

Unique piece for sure!


----------



## Dan.B (Dec 27, 2016)

This is quite a charming piece. I’ve only had it for a couple days but it seems to be keeping good time at 2 seconds per day.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

Dan.B said:


> This is quite a charming piece. I’ve only had it for a couple days but it seems to be keeping good time at 2 seconds per day.
> View attachment 16244050


Man, it's beautiful!


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

boemher said:


> I was thinking the same thing! If it was another Timefactors homage then there would be several up already.


Eddie is known for not asking for reviews or extra exposure. He’s refused offers by at least one high profile watch reviewer to review his watch. Caseback watches did a few reviews but even he said he had to contact Eddie first to ask about getting his pieces on the channel.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

theunsureavenger said:


> Eddie is known for not asking for reviews or extra exposure. He’s refused offers by at least one high profile watch reviewer to review his watch. Caseback watches did a few reviews but even he said he had to contact Eddie first to ask about getting his pieces on the channel.


What about the latest 'non review' review of the mono pusher chronograph by Caseback Watches? Eddie is hosting this his site. It's a fan video using photographs, not even the physical watch, to generate positive noise for a Timefactors product which Timefactors are using for advertising of the watch. Its a bit wierd.


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

boemher said:


> What about the latest 'non review' review of the mono pusher chronograph by Caseback Watches? Eddie is hosting this his site. It's a fan video using photographs, not even the physical watch, to generate positive noise for a Timefactors product which Timefactors are using for advertising of the watch. Its a bit wierd.


that exact same thing was done for the Serica 5303, by caseback watches. He does it fairly often, watch of the week it’s called.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

After reading this article , I’m so happy I bought the Serica 5303… all of the “best” watches , look the same… Boring. The Best Dive Watches of 2021 {Review & Buying Guide} | GearJunkie


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

At Minute 11 and 10 seconds-> Serica 5303 talk


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Are you guys enjoying the extra functionality offered by the dual scale bezel in your day to day? Or is it more of a pleasing aesthetic design element for you?

Also, just received an email from Jerome that the second batch will arrive in Paris on wed or thur next week, and will be shipped shortly after. So excited!


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Use it a


greyandgreen said:


> Are you guys enjoying the extra functionality offered by the dual scale bezel in your day to day? Or is it more of a pleasing aesthetic design element for you?
> 
> Also, just received an email from Jerome that the second batch will arrive in Paris on wed or thur next week, and will be shipped shortly after. So excited!


use it as timers… when not, keeping it at Atlantic time (family)


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

In the latest email from Serica updating about the remaining 200pcs to be dispatched they’ve talked about the issue with the crown in a few of the 1st batch watches.
As per Jerome:


> You might also have heard some concerns regarding the crown action of some 5303 that landed recently. What matters here is that we found both the origin of the issue and the solution, with the addition of an extra component that has already been manufactured and is currently being fitted into your watches during assembly.
> 
> I’m happy to say that despite this unfortunate discovery last week, and the inherent lack of sleep, we can now guarantee a smooth and reliable crown action. Just like your bezels.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> Are you guys enjoying the extra functionality offered by the dual scale bezel in your day to day? Or is it more of a pleasing aesthetic design element for you?
> 
> Also, just received an email from Jerome that the second batch will arrive in Paris on wed or thur next week, and will be shipped shortly after. So excited!


Usually keep it on Eastern Time, for friends and family, as I usually do with the bezel on my T-O-G. Nice feature and just this much easier to read than a regular diver bezel. Gonna make me a bit more lazy for sure though 🤣


----------



## OmegaAlpha (Mar 3, 2016)

After ordering it on 30 April, my 5303 finally arrived yesterday (18 November)--loving it so far! No issues and I even like the bracelet much more than I expected.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

blairgscott said:


> I did get hit with a hefty customs fee yes. I shouldn't get hit again if it's for repairs is my understanding. (sent you a PM you wizard! )


If you don’t mind me asking…how much custom fees were you charged? You can PM me if you want


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

pmjl said:


> In the latest email from Serica updating about the remaining 200pcs to be dispatched they’ve talked about the issue with the crown in a few of the 1st batch watches.
> As per Jerome:


I'm on the verge of placing my order, but before I do so, seek the feedback of those who already have received theirs.

I like the photos, dimensions, specs, design. I understand the risk inherent to buying from a young microbrand, and I understand that this movement is not ubiquitous. With that said, and if we assume to be true Serica's representation that the crown action will not be an issue going forward, does anyone here have any words of caution or dissatisfaction to share?

I'm most interested in a black dial destro. This will be my most expensive watch purchase to date, so I would value greatly any relevant comments. Thanks.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm on the verge of placing my order, but before I do so, seek the feedback of those who already have received theirs.
> 
> I like the photos, dimensions, specs, design. I understand the risk inherent to buying from a young microbrand, and I understand that this movement is not ubiquitous. With that said, and if we assume to be true Serica's representation that the crown action will not be an issue going forward, does anyone here have any words of caution or dissatisfaction to share?
> 
> I'm most interested in a black dial destro. This will be my most expensive watch purchase to date, so I would value greatly any relevant comments. Thanks.


That's a quite honest piece of questioning. Disclaimer: this is only my opinion!
I'm not going to talk about the watch. I've met with Jérôme twice. He's passionate about his work, and he's passionate about bringing his watches to his customers. He's dedicated. He's willing to take the time to build something worthy for/with the person who will be the beholder of his watches. And it shows in his care and will to provide the best product and customer experience he can besides the fact that **** happens lol.
Cheers


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

So returning the watch won’t be necessary, but best if Soprod adds the new part that it manufactured for the movement… The guy is pure class.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I don’t think I’ve kept up very well, what’s the deal on the crown issue?


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

I’m also confused about what people are talking about any crown issue? Referring to finding the actuation point for hand setting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

alas26 said:


> I’m also confused about what people are talking about any crown issue? Referring to finding the actuation point for hand setting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m also confused , I’ve never had a problem but…


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> I’m also confused , I’ve never had a problem but…
> View attachment 16250753


Thanks that helps.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Are you guys sending your 5303 regardless?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I left mine to be modified as I was affected with the crown issue plus I could just go to Serica HQ so it was an easy decision


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

ferrin said:


> I left mine to be modified as I was affected with the crown issue plus I could just go to Serica HQ so it was an easy decision


When do you get it back?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> When do you get it back?


Next week or the week after. The part is supposed to be available next week, then they'll need the time to get it to the watchmaker and do the job. Shouldn't be long. I can't say I'm not in a hurry, I'd rather have a well done job back 😉


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

This thing looks great on an EO parachute strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

alas26 said:


> This thing looks great on an EO parachute strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid this thing looks great on everything 🤣


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

ferrin said:


> I'm afraid this thing looks great on everything


I’m afraid you’re right!

One thing that sucked was getting the original bracelet back on… the spring bar has to be perfectly positioned with the end links otherwise it doesn’t allow you to compress enough to get the bar in at an angle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

alas26 said:


> I’m afraid you’re right!
> 
> One thing that sucked was getting the original bracelet back on… the spring bar has to be perfectly positioned with the end links otherwise it doesn’t allow you to compress enough to get the bar in at an angle.
> 
> ...


I didn't try yet lol What kind of tool did you use? Regular spring bar tool to the tweezers type?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

-edit double post-
can't find a way to delete this lol


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

ferrin said:


> I didn't try yet lol What kind of tool did you use? Regular spring bar tool to the tweezers type?


Both, lol. 

One side, I managed with a regular spring bar tool but it took lots of effort. The other side, I continued to try but gave up after it was taking way too long of failed attempts and grabbed the tweezers type. I was successful in the end, but it was quite the effort still with the tweezers type. 

I won’t be changing the bracelet anytime soon. It’s already great as is. 

My curiosity got the better of me last night…although not for nothing. She’s a beauty on that strap…and will be on many many more (I’m sure of it).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Is terrible that Serica is shipping orders with a known defect. Then the owner is expected to take the watch to a local watchmaker for repair? Repair a new watch?


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Is terrible that Serica is shipping orders with a known defect. Then the owner is expected to take the watch to a local watchmaker for repair? Repair a new watch?


There’s going to be an authorized repair center in New York.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Is terrible that Serica is shipping orders with a known defect. Then the owner is expected to take the watch to a local watchmaker for repair? Repair a new watch?


It won’t be necessary, but preferred… as per Serica.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

I just want to know what will / would happen to the watch crown if I decide not to… works perfect.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Oh man, I like to alternate between straps and bracelet all the time. If anyone has any tip on how to remove the bracelet and put it back on with ease, I'm all ears!

Also, how well would you guys say this watch stands its own compared to the heavy hitters of the luxury market? Does it stand up to a modern Seamaster for example? I mean in terms of objective quality and feel. In broader terms, would you qualify the Serica 5303 itself as a luxury watch? I figured those who have handled the watch would have a better idea than me who hasn't received mine yet.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Is terrible that Serica is shipping orders with a known defect. Then the owner is expected to take the watch to a local watchmaker for repair? Repair a new watch?


they’re not, the next batch will already be repaired before it goes out


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Is terrible that Serica is shipping orders with a known defect. Then the owner is expected to take the watch to a local watchmaker for repair? Repair a new watch?


Ah! I've been missing you! Glad you're back!


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

BobMartian said:


> Is terrible that Serica is shipping orders with a known defect. Then the owner is expected to take the watch to a local watchmaker for repair? Repair a new watch?


My understanding is they only found out about the defect after shipping the first batch. The remaining watches were fixed before being sent out.

That being said, that means the people that bought into the watch first (in the first half of the year), are the ones who were affected. I do think they should make some sort of friendly gesture to make things right for those early adopters.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

blairgscott said:


> My understanding is they only found out about the defect after shipping the first batch. The remaining watches were fixed before being sent out.
> 
> That being said, that means the people that bought into the watch first (in the first half of the year), are the ones who were affected. I do think they should make some sort of friendly gesture to make things right for those early adopters.
> 
> ...


My only question is if it Will be necessary or just preferable to send the watch back.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> My only question is if it Will be necessary or just preferable to send the watch back.


I would definitely contact Jérôme about that and get first hand answer.
Cheers


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

blairgscott said:


> My understanding is they only found out about the defect after shipping the first batch. The remaining watches were fixed before being sent out.
> 
> That being said, that means the people that bought into the watch first (in the first half of the year), are the ones who were affected. I do think they should make some sort of friendly gesture to make things right for those early adopters.
> 
> ...


I second this view. This watch IMHO screams "wear me". It feels like a luxury watch in the attention to details, the materials and design and in return all this makes it usable and sturdy. Just the way a Rolex was before all this non sens. To me it's not a living room puppy and I suppose that's what's so nice about it. I can't wait to have some dings on it, I'm this certain this watch will better with time on the wrist.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Review:


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

greyandgreen said:


> Oh man, I like to alternate between straps and bracelet all the time. If anyone has any tip on how to remove the bracelet and put it back on with ease, I'm all ears!
> 
> Also, how well would you guys say this watch stands its own compared to the heavy hitters of the luxury market? Does it stand up to a modern Seamaster for example? I mean in terms of objective quality and feel. In broader terms, would you qualify the Serica 5303 itself as a luxury watch? I figured those who have handled the watch would have a better idea than me who hasn't received mine yet.


Each to their own but as you can see from my earlier reply it is not in same league in fit and finish/manufacture as a luxury watch (Tudor or expensive Seiko). But then why would it be? Big companies can spend money on tooling and manufacture. Sure sometimes QC can be an issue but the big brands can offer a lot of value for money because they are mostly inhouse. Micros don't have that advantage.

It is however definitely punching above its weight amongst micros and new brands. I'd say its on par with Stowa and in a very similar price bracket. So you are getting very nice finishing and quality and attention to detail.

But the real value is in its original design,
It's well thought out, it's not a straight homage and it takes a few design risks that have paid off. How can you quantify the man hours that have gone in to making a new watch, one that is not derivative or a homage. Thats where the real value for money in this watch is to be found for me.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

It will be awkward when a colleague asked to see your Seamaster and you disappoint them with a Serica


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> It will be awkward when a colleague asked to see your Seamaster and you disappoint them with a Serica


OMG! Yes! It'll be so awkward that my colleague can't spot the uniqueness of the Serica... It'll be genuinely embarrassing to him when I'll have to tell my colleague that he's such a noob in watch spotting... 🤣


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> It will be awkward when a colleague asked to see your Seamaster and you disappoint them with a Serica


Serica looks original, unique to an stretch…


----------



## Tinok (Dec 15, 2018)

Classic


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Just asked Jérôme on IG if they're still on track for the shipping of batch 2 by the end of this week... I'll report here when he answers.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Yay! Almost feels surreal to think it's so close after waiting for so long.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

greyandgreen said:


> Yay! Almost feels surreal to think it's so close after waiting for so long.
> View attachment 16257800


If I put in my order on the 19th, am I part of batch 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> If I put in my order on the 19th, am I part of batch 2?


Absolutely, found this other IG comment for you.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

BobMartian said:


> It will be awkward when a colleague asked to see your Seamaster and you disappoint them with a Serica


Not as awkward as your behavior on this thread!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

greyandgreen said:


> Absolutely, found this other IG comment for you.
> 
> View attachment 16259363


Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Do any owners in this thread have a 'bent' minutes hand? In some pics I see they seem flat and straight, particularly on Sericas own instagram pics, on my own and on the 2 unboxing videos I have watched the minutes hand is bent downward at approx 60% along its length. But they each seem random like its not a design feature but a casing up error.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

boemher said:


> Do any owners in this thread have a 'bent' minutes hand? In some pics I see they seem flat and straight, particularly on Sericas own instagram pics, on my own and on the 2 unboxing videos I have watched the minutes hand is bent downward at approx 60% along its length. But they each seem random like its not a design feature but a casing up error.


If it’s the case contact Serica / Jerome immediately…. Instagram they response quick…


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Meister Suavena said:


> If it’s the case contact Serica / Jerome immediately…. Instagram they response quick…


I have contacted them via email and sent photos I got the stock crown stem response. Like they didnt read my message properly. I responded asking for clarity on my specific issue and they have not followed up.

I also mentioned it in the comments on one of the youtube vids from Norman Time as he has the same issue, Jerome responded with they are going to implement a small modification to crown/stem. This to me at least looks like a bent hand rather than anything to do with a new component being added to the watch.

But I will ask on Instagram today and see what they say.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

boemher said:


> Do any owners in this thread have a 'bent' minutes hand? In some pics I see they seem flat and straight, particularly on Sericas own instagram pics, on my own and on the 2 unboxing videos I have watched the minutes hand is bent downward at approx 60% along its length. But they each seem random like its not a design feature but a casing up error.


Bent how? Can you share a picture?

How do you guys think this would look on a Ladder bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Check the pics on Sericas instagram in comparison.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Definitely misshapen


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Hmm, seems like the hand starts to bend downward halfway, indeed. I checked that review from Norman that you mentioned and I see it there too for sure, so it must be a fairly common issue throughout the batch. Definitely problematic, let us know how they decide to solve it.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Anyone from batch 2 got a shipping email?


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

greyandgreen said:


> Anyone from batch 2 got a shipping email?


No shipping email but I’d messaged Serica on IG yesterday asking about my order update and was told that they are packing this weekend and should be shipped on Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone else that owns a 5303 care to comment on the bent hand? Is it normal or is it a defect?

Looking at Ferin's photos on his watch it appears straight.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

boemher said:


> Anyone else that owns a 5303 care to comment on the bent hand? Is it normal or is it a defect?
> 
> Looking at Ferin's photos on his watch it appears straight.


Did you contact Serica? It would interesting what their response is.

There have been lots of complaints about quality. Bent hands is another defect to add to the list.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

BobMartian said:


> Did you contact Serica? It would interesting what their response is.
> 
> There have been lots of complaints about quality. Bent hands is another defect to add to the list.


I have contacted them, again one email and one instagram post. But its the weekend so no response yet. The youtube reviewer got a reply however from Serica that it is bent by design. 

This is confusing, as other posters are showing pics of straight hands on other watch photos. Please can someone post one to confirm they are straight or bent?

Im still annoyed by the hit or miss comms. Maybe I need to post a youtube review to get bumped up the priority list for replies.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Boehmer, you’ve got me staring at mine and I’m not sure but it almost seems like an optical bend from the crystal… mine looks straight from every angle until I put it to the angle you have in your photos. 

Compare it to the seconds hands as it sweeps around. 

Also, interesting about your photos, the bend seems to be on one side while the other side of the minute hand is straight. But looking at both shots, you see that it’s on the opposite side which makes me question even more if this is optics based from the angle of view or really physically bent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

alas26 said:


> You’ve got me staring at mine and I’m not sure but it almost seems like an optical bend from the crystal… mine looks straight from every angle until I put it to the angle you have in your photos.
> 
> Compare it to the seconds hands as it sweeps around.
> 
> ...


All you need to do is look at the seconds hand. As it passes over it should be distorted too no? If its just distorition?

Mine looks bent from most angles


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hack your seconds directly aligned over the minute hand. Do you notice an increased gap between the hands the further out from the center you go?

Maybe I have the same issue as you- but I don’t see any difference in gap in mine. 

Also- I’ve seen this done on seconds hand (Speedmaster triple date)- but it’s definitely more pronounced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The pic I posted above is with hacked hands , they are on top of each other but deviate. I have watches with pronounced dome crystals but cannot replicate this exact effect where the seconds hand is straight but the minutes hand bent.

Check Ferrin's ( the top picture) to me they look arrow straight. My watch is the 2nd pic and I can see its bend from any angle.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

For what it's worth (likely very little), based on my amateur sleuthing of Instagram photos and videos, it appears that for at least some of the watches, the hands can appear straight when viewed directly head on, but will appear bent when viewed from different angles. This makes me think it's optical, though of course I haven't seen it in person, and the theories aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

boemher said:


> The pic I posted above is with hacked hands , they are on top of each other but deviate. I have watches with pronounced dome crystals but cannot replicate this exact effect where the seconds hand is straight but the minutes hand bent.
> 
> Check Ferrin's ( the top picture) to me they look arrow straight. My watch is the 2nd pic and I can see its bend from any angle.
> View attachment 16266085
> View attachment 16266087


The top pic needs to change to where we see the hand from a side view not head on… 

Mine looks bent too from angled views but I am having trouble believing it’s physically bent. 

Mine head on looks straight as your top pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

boemher said:


> I have contacted them, again one email and one instagram post. But its the weekend so no response yet. The youtube reviewer got a reply however from Serica that it is bent by design.
> 
> This is confusing, as other posters are showing pics of straight hands on other watch photos. Please can someone post one to confirm they are straight or bent?
> 
> Im still annoyed by the hit or miss comms. Maybe I need to post a youtube review to get bumped up the priority list for replies.


just a tip, they respond great generally to direct messages on instagram, but you’re right, they are packing a shipment so response may be delayed


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Digging the integrated rubber look, found it on FB. It's apparently a strap 15 bucks off Amazon meant to fit a Submariner/Yacht Master.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

alas26 said:


> The top pic needs to change to where we see the hand from a side view not head on…
> 
> Mine looks bent too from angled views but I am having trouble believing it’s physically bent.
> 
> ...


This hand is straight











And this hand is bent


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

boemher said:


> This hand is straight
> 
> View attachment 16266524
> 
> ...


Will you be returning yours?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Will you be returning yours?


Maybe. It depends what they say. At the moment they have said nothing, I 1st raised it nearly 2 weeks ago.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Received this nice email. I'll check if the minute hand on mine is bent or not and report here.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

Been lurking and reading this thread for a while, and as I eagerly await the receipt of my own 5303, I decided to register and add my 2 cents. I received the following response when asking Jerome about the bent minutes hand:

_Not a defect, and very much on purpose! a bent minute or second-hand is actually pretty common in watchmaking, especially when watches try to keep a slim profile.
The purpose here, as the crystal is a 2mm thick double-dome, is for the hand not to ever risk being in contact, and slowed down, by the inner curved part of the crystal. 
In the case of the bent minute hand, we’re talking about not getting in contact with the second-hand above.

Again, if you check pictures of vintage watches, it used to be a very common thing. It is a feature less seen in modern watches, for the simple reason that watches got so big and thick that they often have plenty of room. Way more than necessary, actually.

But it quickly becomes less elegant as well, don’t you agree ? 

All the best,
J_


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

boemher said:


> Maybe. It depends what they say. At the moment they have said nothing, I 1st raised it nearly 2 weeks ago.


I think mine is bent exactly like yours. Somehow it doesn’t bother me much as it doesn’t affect the time telling at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

That was a real message from Serica? They are saying they intentionally bent the minute hand because it was too big for the case? 

I'm sure many of you have owned vintage watches and never experienced a bent hand. The Serica 5303 is a modern watch. Elegent is a creative way to describe a defect.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

This was a verbatim copy and pasted reply I received from Jerome at Serica.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> That was a real message from Serica? They are saying they intentionally bent the minute hand because it was too big for the case?
> 
> I'm sure many of you have owned vintage watches and never experienced a bent hand. The Serica 5303 is a modern watch. Elegent is a creative way to describe a defect.


And not to contradict anything you're saying as I'm fairly new to watch collecting in general, but a quick Google search I conducted seems to indicate that bent watch hands have been a thing with watches in the past as discussed by people on this very forum:









Bent minute hand


My Kommandirskie 350754 and Amphiba in 420 case have bent minute hands. The tip just past the lume boundary is canted downwards towards the dial. Dimitri from Meranom showed me some photos of a bunch of factory minute hands that are all bent like that. I was curious as to when and why this...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I hadn't thought to compare the Serica to a disposable $50 Vostok but they are similar


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> I hadn't thought to compare the Serica to a disposable $50 Vostok but they are similar


Some other links I've found: 









Speedmaster bent hands


Hi all, Just had my late 2012 speedmaster back from a service. The flat chronograph second and main minute hands have been replaced by bent-tip...




omegaforums.net













Are You Digging?: Bend Second Hand


I was browsing the Jaeger LeCoultre Thin Moon images. Unexpected, it seems to have a bend second hand :-s Not sure if anyone can confirm with me. Bend second hand seems to be an intentional touch by design but I am not sure I dig the style. Are you digging the Bend Second hand?




www.watchuseek.com





It seems apparent that you've made your mind up about the watch and Serica in general so I won't engage any further. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Very interesting. I admit still being a bit perplexed by the angled studio shots from Serica where the minute hand is clearly perfectly straight as Boehmer pointed out. Personally I'll give them a pass on this one since it's a small detail.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

BobMartian said:


> I hadn't thought to compare the Serica to a disposable $50 Vostok but they are similar


Do you have a 5303?
I’m confused if you’re hating just because or if you have an actual issue with your watch and are upset.

As an owner of the 5303 and a Vostok Amphibia- they’re MILES apart in quality. 

I can’t get my 5303 off my wrist and I’m benching Zeniths and Omegas for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

It is a lovely watch, it has gotten a lot of wrist time. By the end of the day it has disappeared on my wrist it is so comfortable. The hand is annoying me because everytime I look at the dial and see a bent hand. After spending 4 months looking at straight ones on the publicity pictures it does stand out. I am ocd about detail and things like that annoy me. I can live with self inflicted dings but dial or hands need to be perfect.

A bit of clarity up front about what is what with the release model, what has changed from the prototype and so on would have put me at ease.

I have also noticed it is bent differently on owners watches. Mine has a single kink mid way along, some are more gradual, one bends upward a little and some appear straight. I prefer the straight hand look.

I have an old pocket watch that has bend hands and have seen it on Max Bills so I understand it occurs but I was not expecting it on this watch nor do I think it needs it technically or aesthetically.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> That was a real message from Serica? They are saying they intentionally bent the minute hand because it was too big for the case?
> 
> I'm sure many of you have owned vintage watches and never experienced a bent hand. The Serica 5303 is a modern watch. Elegent is a creative way to describe a defect.


Well... I have one vintage, the minute hand is bent... Obviously, the dial isn't flat either...


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I am talking with them now on Instagram. I got the same response as above how some vintage watches have it. I know this already. I would like mine straightened if possible or replaced with a straight hand like on the original pics. 
I dont feel I am being too picky in requesting this if it was an obvious feature I could live with it but I feel its an after thought as it wasnt on prototype. Its also something that should be really easy to fix.

Mine has also started with the hands slipping when I try to wind or hack like some posters noted earlier so it will need to be seen by someone for that repair anyway.

Its still a keeper but one that is having a few teething troubles!


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

boemher said:


> I am talking with them now on Instagram. I got the same response as above how some vintage watches have it. I know this already. I would like mine straightened if possible or replaced with a straight hand like on the original pics.
> I dont feel I am being too picky in requesting this if it was an obvious feature I could live with it but I feel its an after thought as it wasnt on prototype. Its also something that should be really easy to fix.
> 
> Mine has also started with the hands slipping when I try to wind or hack like some posters noted earlier so it will need to be seen by someone for that repair anyway.
> ...


That's interesting. Let us know what Jerome says about the possibility of replacing the hand with a straightened one.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

boemher said:


> Its still a keeper but one that is having a few teething troubles!


You made my day 😂 Thanks for the laugh!
I really hope all will be resolved for all of us and we'll have a long enjoyable life with this watch that's totally worth it!


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone know if there's going to be any more cancled orders in the near future? I exchanged a couple emails with a company rep and their responses do not seem to align with reality as much as one would hope.

I'm really kicking myself for picking the LLD as my one watch collection.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Noctrune said:


> Anyone know if there's going to be any more cancled orders in the near future? I exchanged a couple emails with a company rep and their responses do not seem to align with reality as much as one would hope.
> 
> I'm really kicking myself for picking the LLD as my one watch collection.


How would anyone know if there'll be canceled orders in the future?? I mean... If someone do know that's not the question I'm gonna ask the guy


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

ferrin said:


> How would they know if there'll be canceled orders in the future?? I mean... If they do know that's not the question I'm gonna ask the guy





https://c.tenor.com/wn2_Qq6flogAAAAM/magical-magic.gif


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Still waiting for my tracking number to show more than the DHL registration from Serica 🐌📧. I remember it was the same thing with the first batch where it took them roughly 4-5 days from registration to actually handing over the watches to DHL. Shouldn't be long by now!


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I got my 5303 back today, with the hack on the crown system. It's all good, still a different sensation from what I'm used to, but everything feels solid and in the right place. 
Cheers


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Noctrune said:


> Anyone know if there's going to be any more cancled orders in the near future? I exchanged a couple emails with a company rep and their responses do not seem to align with reality as much as one would hope.
> 
> I'm really kicking myself for picking the LLD as my one watch collection.


FWIW One guy is selling a black one, regular 3 o'clock crown on a french forum... PM me if you're interested.
Cheers


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

ferrin said:


> I got my 5303 back today, with the hack on the crown system. It's all good, still a different sensation from what I'm used to, but everything feels solid and in the right place.
> Cheers


Any difference from before?


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> Still waiting for my tracking number to show more than the DHL registration from Serica 🐌📧. I remember it was the same thing with the first batch where it took them roughly 4-5 days from registration to actually handing over the watches to DHL. Shouldn't be long by now!


My tracking info updated this morning to show it had cleared customs and was finally in transit. Supposed to receive it by 12/6 eod. I'm super pumped!


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> Any difference from before?


Yes a couple points
when unscrewing it's easier to get it to pop. It's not a direct pop; but it's not direct either on any of my watches, I read somewhere it's a security feature, I don't know but it's ok in my book
when pulling there's only one definitive stop to the stop second. No more fumbling or miss, that's good.
setting the time is like any other watch too, there's a tiny bit of gear lash, that's to be expected too, minute hand doesn't slip when reconnecting like it did previously. 
so far so good I would say 
cheers


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> My tracking info updated this morning to show it had cleared customs and was finally in transit. Supposed to receive it by 12/6 eod. I'm super pumped!


that's awesome man! Still nothing for me lol, it's interesting considering I ordered on 6 of August, so right at the beginning of batch 2. I guess they send the international orders first and the french orders second.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Don’t know where to see customs status, but just got a projected delivery date on mine too, Dec 8th, quite excited.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> that's awesome man! Still nothing for me lol, it's interesting considering I ordered on 6 of August, so right at the beginning of batch 2. I guess they send the international orders first and the french orders second.


That's really strange. You'd think the orders shipping to France would have been shipped ages ago.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> Don’t know where to see customs status, but just got a projected delivery date on mine too, Dec 8th, quite excited.


It's in the shipping history of my DHL tracking page. All updates concerned customs updates until it stated the package was picked up and it gave me an estimated delivery date


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Ordered mine on nov 19th and got an email with DHL info on the 29th, but no other updates since. It’s still in :

```
Customs clearance status updated. Note; The Customs clearance process may start while the shipment is in transit to the destination
```

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konrads (Dec 2, 2021)

Ordered on 07th October. Should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

What in the actual ****. My DHL tracking says all of a sudden the package was "Delivered" on the 30th (while until then it showed nothing), but there's nothing in my letterbox. :x :x :x :x What do?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

greyandgreen said:


> What in the actual ****. My DHL tracking says all of a sudden the package was "Delivered" on the 30th (while until then it showed nothing), but there's nothing in my letterbox. :x :x :x :x What do?


I would call them right away and see if it really got delivered or not. Also check to see if a signature is on file 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> Ordered mine on nov 19th and got an email with DHL info on the 29th, but no other updates since. It’s still in :


Based on what Jerome said to me yesterday on IG, it was 100 watches sent out yesterday and the rest will be sent out today, so it SHOULD update for you (and me) today!




Konrads said:


> Ordered on 07th October. Should be delivered tomorrow.


Very nice!


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

greyandgreen said:


> What in the actual ****. My DHL tracking says all of a sudden the package was "Delivered" on the 30th (while until then it showed nothing), but there's nothing in my letterbox. :x :x :x :x What do?


Contact shipping company and alert Jerome with your evidence. Hopefully it’s just a mistake. This has happened to me before we’re FedEx marks a package shipped before they actually deliver it. 

Keep in mind it’s a high season for deliveries right now and mistakes are being made left and right. 

Do you have any security cameras? Check with your neighbors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

It was a mixup from DHL and everything is back as it was before, thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> It was a mixup from DHL and everything is back as it was before, thanks for your help guys!


Gotta admit I was on the edge of my seat for a minute. No worse feeling than wondering where the hell your package is.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks interesting, but I agree, too much text on the dial for me.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Do you have a 5303?
> I’m confused if you’re hating just because or if you have an actual issue with your watch and are upset.
> 
> As an owner of the 5303 and a Vostok Amphibia- they’re MILES apart in quality.
> ...


This muppet is trolling this thread hard for a long time. Most us don’t read his stupid, provoking comments anymore. Don’t pay attention to him. He’s a man-child with complexes galore. 😒


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

Just paid DHL fees. Should get it tomorrow or Saturday for sure. Super stoked🙌🏼😊


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Gotta admit I was on the edge of my seat for a minute. No worse feeling than wondering where the hell your package is.


Almost had a heart attack myself lol! Just got my tracking updated this morning too, picked up by DHL, let's goooo


----------



## Konrads (Dec 2, 2021)

It‘s finally arrived and pretty cool looking at my small wrist. I think the hands are bent both what is a nice gimmik, because it is hard to spot at a quick look. That makes the watch even more interesting 😜. For me defenitly a good buy.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

BobMartian said:


> I hadn't thought to compare the Serica to a disposable $50 Vostok but they are similar


Lol. It’s $1200 for a bunch of defects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

An absolute beauty. What a gorgeous watch. Chapeau Jérôme!🖤


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> I got my 5303 back today, with the hack on the crown system. It's all good, still a different sensation from what I'm used to, but everything feels solid and in the right place.
> Cheers


Is the hand bent?


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Just arrived. Absolutely stunning especially in cloudy weather where the sunburst finish on the inner ring of the bezel is more subdued while the ceramic shines beautifully.

The minute hand is bent on mine as well @Boehmer, doesn't bother me in the slightest personally.

My wrist is 15.5 cm and I can't set the bracelet as tight as I would like to, but it's manageable. After getting a bit active/sweating it now fits perfectly, before that I had to wear it a bit higher up my wrist than normal. If your wrist is the same size or smaller than mine I advise caution.


In any case, super happy so far!


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

boemher said:


> Is the hand bent?


Yeah, slightly, I actually didn't pay attention before you mentioned it 😂 Same spot too...


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

boemher said:


> Is the hand bent?


Mine is too, but it flaws well with the double domed glass, unnoticeable with a naked eye. I prefer it and it doesn’t bother me a bit, almost on the contrary.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

Bane011 said:


> Mine is too, but it flaws well with the double domed glass, unnoticeable with a naked eye. I prefer it and it doesn’t bother me a bit, almost on the contrary.


Flows*


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Bane011 said:


> Mine is too, but it flaws well with the double domed glass, unnoticeable with a naked eye. I prefer it and it doesn’t bother me a bit, almost on the contrary.





ferrin said:


> Yeah, slightly, I actually didn't pay attention before you mentioned it 😂 Same spot too...


Thanks for checking. Jerome said I could request a straight one when it is getting its fix/mod. I feel a lot better that every watch seems to have it. But still prefer the look of the watch with straight hands as shown on all the promotion material.

For people saying it flows, if it was gradual bend Id agree, but its in one location 60% along and the 2nds hand is closer to crystal, longer but straight. So its just inconsistent to me.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

boemher said:


> Thanks for checking. Jerome said I could request a straight one when it is getting its fix/mod. I feel a lot better that every watch seems to have it. But still prefer the look of the watch with straight hands as shown on all the promotion material.
> 
> For people saying it flows, if it was gradual bend Id agree, but its in one location 60% along and the 2nds hand is closer to crystal, longer but straight. So its just inconsistent to me.


I’d have to agree with you. Why would the minute hand be bent and then the seconds hand is straight? I don’t see the purpose of the bend in this case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

The E-Mail regarding the stem issue came out, Just reached out to them regarding the process and cost.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Why would Serica expect customers to keep a defective watch? Serica should be exchanging these defective watches for new ones. Not requiring customers to ship to a 3rd party for repairs. The issue isn’t a warranty claim, Serica has incorrectly assembled their watches.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Why would Serica expect customers to keep a defective watch? Serica should be exchanging these defective watches for new ones. Not requiring customers to ship to a 3rd party for repairs. The issue isn’t a warranty claim, Serica has incorrectly assembled their watches.


Has anyone asked for a warranty exchange?


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Followup regarding my problem with the bracelet fitting too loose on my wrist: I just said **** it and fixed the buckle way past the last hole, straight onto the mesh. I did so after someone advised me to try it on another forum. It fits perfectly now. Really happy about that!


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

I got in contact with the local watch shop from the email and they’re still waiting on the parts. Looking forward for the call when it comes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

After a couple of days wearing the watch, I can say it is a very "feel-good" wear for me.

Everything falls into place in such a satisfying way. I love the how the advanced indices allows for a very short hour hand, which makes the latter very distinguishable from the minute hand, even in the dark.
If I compare with my Lorier Falcon II, the arrow hand for the hour on that watch is almost the same length as the minute hand, as soon as the lume is not fully charged, distinguishing both hands from each other in the dark is pretty hard.

This is a good example for what Serica is getting right: functionality first. It's from that functionality that the beauty emerges, never the other way around. Everything on the watch is the way it is for a specific reason, I think it's a very deep design and there is so much to be appreciated at every glance.
I think this watch is an accomplishment, an especially impressive feat for a microbrand. Very pleased with my purchase, it's probably going to be my main watch going forward.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

greyandgreen said:


> After a couple of days wearing the watch, I can say it is a very "feel-good" wear for me.
> 
> Everything falls into place in such a satisfying way. I love the how the advanced indices allows for a very short hour hand, which makes the latter very distinguishable from the minute hand, even in the dark.
> If I compare with my Lorier Falcon II, the arrow hand for the hour on that watch is almost the same length as the minute hand, as soon as the lume is not fully charged, distinguishing both hands from each other in the dark is pretty hard.
> ...


Functionality without compromise on design is a great achievement but functionality that enhances design is mostly unheard of. In this forum we are all watch lovers but to me this is the only watch that feels like a great espresso that can only be appreciated by people who appreciate the nuances. Great observations.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The reality is the Serica 5303 doesn’t function and a buyer will be required to send the watch to a 3rd party for repair


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> The reality is the Serica 5303 doesn’t function and a buyer will be required to send the watch to a 3rd party for repair


Sending mine tomorrow, the watch repairer doesn’t have the parts yet.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

This seems to best relate to a product recall. An auto manufacturer would not send you a new car for a minor recall repair. They would ensure their authorized service centers have the ability to make repair and refer you there.
Seems to me they are handling the best they can, given the situation. As long as it is repaired properly and without error, it would satisfy me. I have a vehicle I love and is perfect, but I had to get a recall repair done on an airbag and a tech service bulletin done on a diff bearing, all done with quality and at no cost to me other than my time. I still love the vehicle and will buy this brand again. Would be inclined to treat Serica the same way.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

and_ren said:


> This seems to best relate to a product recall. An auto manufacturer would not send you a new car for a minor recall repair. They would ensure their authorized service centers have the ability to make repair and refer you there.
> Seems to me they are handling the best they can, given the situation. As long as it is repaired properly and without error, it would satisfy me. I have a vehicle I love and is perfect, but I had to get a recall repair done on an airbag and a tech service bulletin done on a diff bearing, all done with quality and at no cost to me other than my time. I still love the vehicle and will buy this brand again. Would be inclined to treat Serica the same way.


Customer service is a class act … I even ask them what could happen if i decided not to send it , because it works well … the answer







…


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

greyandgreen said:


> After a couple of days wearing the watch, I can say it is a very "feel-good" wear for me.
> 
> Everything falls into place in such a satisfying way. I love the how the advanced indices allows for a very short hour hand, which makes the latter very distinguishable from the minute hand, even in the dark.
> If I compare with my Lorier Falcon II, the arrow hand for the hour on that watch is almost the same length as the minute hand, as soon as the lume is not fully charged, distinguishing both hands from each other in the dark is pretty hard.
> ...


+1

Still to this day my El Primero and Speedy have been benched. 
Legibility, practicality, usability are all great while also looking and feeling awesome. 

One thing I still haven’t gotten used to is finding the date on my wrist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> Customer service is a class act … I even ask them what could happen if i decided not to send it , because it works well … the answer
> View attachment 16282122
> …


Totally agree, all my communications with them via instagram dm with them were great and timely. Including sending me a quick wrist roll from his couch I asked for comparing a couple watches before I place my order.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Well, admittedly, **** happens. Doing your best to fix it instead of looking for a culprit is rarer.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Congrats everyone who got their watch, it really is something special, not run of the mill submariner style that so many microbrands do nowadays.

Most of the pictures I see here are of crowns on the right, I would’ve thought more people would jump on the destro option.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Congrats everyone who got their watch, it really is something special, not run of the mill submariner style that so many microbrands do nowadays.
> 
> Most of the pictures I see here are of crowns on the right, I would’ve thought more people would jump on the destro option.


With a slightly larger crown, I could see how that might dig into the arm if worn on the left wrist. That’s how it sits on my right anyway. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Congrats everyone who got their watch, it really is something special, not run of the mill submariner style that so many microbrands do nowadays.
> 
> Most of the pictures I see here are of crowns on the right, I would’ve thought more people would jump on the destro option.


I think it's a great option! The thing is I wear my watches on my right arm, so the regular 3 o'clock crown position is just that lol


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

alas26 said:


> With a slightly larger crown, I could see how that might dig into the arm if worn on the left wrist. That’s how it sits on my right anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you're wearing it a bit too tight on your pic? I went with the destro crown and I cannot feel it at all, it's like it's not even there.

The interesting thing for me about the 9 o'clock crown is that when you suit up, the crown can remain invisible even when you pull up your sleeve to reveal your watch, adding a touch of elegance, whereas a 3 o'clock crown is more noticeable. At the same time, the destro crown also adds a touch of sportiness in other scenarios. Very fun! 

Some people might feel like their watch is upside down though lol, it's really a matter of personal preference.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Congrats everyone who got their watch, it really is something special, not run of the mill submariner style that so many microbrands do nowadays.
> 
> Most of the pictures I see here are of crowns on the right, I would’ve thought more people would jump on the destro option.


I wear my watches above the wrist bone closer to elbow, so I actually find the crown more comfortable on the right side when worn on left wrist.
I do like the look and uniqueness of destro, and might order a cali dial 4512 in destro just for the fun of it. But went regular on the 5303.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Just got a text from my wife. My 2nd batch 5303 will be waiting for me when I get home. Quite excited.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

Apparently my 5303 is stuck in customs in Miami because DHL needs "more info from the consignee/importer." I contacted Serica and they haven't yet been contacted by DHL but provided me the value sheet of the 5303 as they felt that might be what DHL is asking for. I emailed the form to customer service but they're insisting that I wait for a call from a "research specialist" in order to be informed of next steps. Like the old saying goes, why do things in 1 step when you can do it in 5? Bleh.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Apparently my 5303 is stuck in customs in Miami because DHL needs "more info from the consignee/importer." I contacted Serica and they haven't yet been contacted by DHL but provided me the value sheet of the 5303 as they felt that might be what DHL is asking for. I emailed the form to customer service but they're insisting that I wait for a call from a "research specialist" in order to be informed of next steps. Like the old saying goes, why do things in 1 step when you can do it in 5? Bleh.


Mine went through Miami too. It still says its in Atlanta as of 12/3, but it was delivered at my house today.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> Mine went through Miami too. It still says its in Atlanta as of 12/3, but it was delivered at my house today.


Interesting. No such luck for me here, but glad you got your watch. Enjoy!


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Interesting. No such luck for me here, but glad you got your watch. Enjoy!


quite odd, good luck


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

Love the look. Very French. Reminds me of a vintage Spirotechnique.

The crown looks unscrewed. This could drive me crazy.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Pdizzle said:


> Apparently my 5303 is stuck in customs in Miami because DHL needs "more info from the consignee/importer." I contacted Serica and they haven't yet been contacted by DHL but provided me the value sheet of the 5303 as they felt that might be what DHL is asking for. I emailed the form to customer service but they're insisting that I wait for a call from a "research specialist" in order to be informed of next steps. Like the old saying goes, why do things in 1 step when you can do it in 5? Bleh.


I got the same notice, only mine is stuck in Los Angeles. If anything changes on my end, I'll let you know. Please keep us updated as well.


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

^Same thing happened to me. DHL will probably have you fill out a Watch / Clock Worksheet. Or you can have Jerome at Serica do it. Then you'll have to pay duties. I got the first delivery so I can't remember exactly how much they were. I think it was around $90 or so.


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

You'll also need to send DHL the following info:



> "I am the Imports agent assigned to assist you with your request regarding this shipment. I have ascertained what is needed is;
> 
> 1- IRS / TAX ID (OR SS #)





> Company (Corp., Inc., or LLC. Etc.)
> Street address
> City, State & Zip
> Phone #
> ...


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

nouveau_poor said:


> ^Same thing happened to me. DHL will probably have you fill out a Watch / Clock Worksheet. Or you can have Jerome at Serica do it. Then you'll have to pay duties. I got the first delivery so I can't remember exactly how much they were. I think it was around $90 or so.


Is that worksheet


nouveau_poor said:


> You'll also need to send DHL the following info:


Is the watch detail sheet a breakdown of the different parts of the watch and their value? Because that's what Serica sent me.


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Is that worksheet
> 
> No. DHL asked me these questions and required the Watch / Clock Worksheet.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that Serica sent you the breakdown for the The Watch / Clock Worksheet (from DHL).


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

nouveau_poor said:


> I'm assuming that Serica sent you the breakdown for the The Watch / Clock Worksheet (from DHL).


Ok. Hopefully that's what they need and this issue resolves quickly. Thanks again.


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Ok. Hopefully that's what they need and this issue resolves quickly. Thanks again.


 Hope so for you too! Keep us posted.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Description from the video :
“I think Serica's explanation of the crown and stem issue is a little vague. so, for those interested, I made this video to demonstrate the issue. This crown and stem issue only applies to the first batch of production. From what I can tell that basically shipped up to or around late November 2021, maybe into part of December 2022.

All subsequent production of the 5303 we are told have this crown and stem issue resolved and it should operate normally.

Serica has offered a fix to this crown and stem issue and working with a number of watchmakers around the world where you can send your watch to have fixed. Check with them if they haven't already sent you an email for the closest watchmaker to your location.

Seems like they will cover the costs for this fix, as they should. But, I think owners need to pay and take care of costs firsts and then Serica will reimburse you for them. Pretty sure that's how it will work. But email Serica for more information to be sure. And, if Serica is watching this video, please feel free to chime in and correct me if I'm wrong about any of the information provided here or in the video itself.

This is not a video to bash the Serica 5303. Not at all. Just trying to demonstrate the known crown and stem issue that's been reported by both owners as well as Serica.

This is a very good watch and I really enjoy it.. just that crown is definitely a quirk and shouldn't have made it last QC if it was done properly. So, yeah, can't deny the initial experience was soured a bit. But, at least there is a relatively simple fix that can resolve the issue offered by Serica.”


----------



## @atainablewatches (Dec 8, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Apparently my 5303 is stuck in customs in Miami because DHL needs "more info from the consignee/importer." I contacted Serica and they haven't yet been contacted by DHL but provided me the value sheet of the 5303 as they felt that might be what DHL is asking for. I emailed the form to customer service but they're insisting that I wait for a call from a "research specialist" in order to be informed of next steps. Like the old saying goes, why do things in 1 step when you can do it in 5? Bleh.


I just went through this process and filled out the watch value sheet myself , the total should equal the price of the watch ,


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

I just sent mine for reparations, watchmaker does not have the part yet…


----------



## @atainablewatches (Dec 8, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> I got the same notice, only mine is stuck in Los Angeles. If anything changes on my end, I'll let you know. Please keep us updated as well.


Reach out to dhl and they will send you a watch parts breakdown , I filled it out myself and they released it


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

@atainablewatches said:


> Reach out to dhl and they will send you a watch parts breakdown , I filled it out myself and they released it


Did you have to wait for someone from DHL to contact you? I'm still waiting for a phone call.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

All right so I finally got a notification from DHL who wanted me to upload the watch value breakdown worksheet. I just uploaded the one Serica sent me. Hopefully my watch starts moving again soon.


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> All right so I finally got a notification from DHL who wanted me to upload the watch value breakdown worksheet. I just uploaded the one Serica sent me. Hopefully my watch starts moving again soon.


you'll most likely get a message saying that you have to pay duties. the sooner you get that and pay, the sooner the watch will get to you


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

nouveau_poor said:


> you'll most likely get a message saying that you have to pay duties. the sooner you get that and pay, the sooner the watch will get to you


Thanks. I'll be on the lookout for that.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

So for those who have theirs, how do you like the bracelet?


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> So for those who have theirs, how do you like the bracelet?


I like it. It’s comfortable and easy to adjust once it’s on your wrist. It took my a few days to get used to putting it on but now it’s pretty simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

and_ren said:


> So for those who have theirs, how do you like the bracelet?


Really feels like it's the best of both worlds for me. The on-the-fly adjustability and lightness of mesh with the integrated look of a bracelet. On the wrist I find it looks great and different from anything else. The mesh itself is also super high quality, it reflects the light very nicely as well. Overall I love it!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Meister Suavena said:


> Description from the video :
> “I think Serica's explanation of the crown and stem issue is a little vague. so, for those interested, I made this video to demonstrate the issue. This crown and stem issue only applies to the first batch of production. From what I can tell that basically shipped up to or around late November 2021, maybe into part of December 2022.
> 
> All subsequent production of the 5303 we are told have this crown and stem issue resolved and it should operate normally.
> ...


How the **** do you make a 30-minute video on this?
This guy needs to understand the art of brevity - I couldn't stand scrawling through any of that to get to the pertinent point. Useless.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

and_ren said:


> So for those who have theirs, how do you like the bracelet?


I wasn't sold on it beforehand, I was worried about the clasp or whatever it's supposed to be called. I would have preferred a regular style diver's clasp. 
This being said once I had the watch on, I have to admit the system offers great and easy adjustability and yeah, the design is really nice. It feels absolutely secure too.


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

I got the 5303 in the mail this past week, it arrived the day after it was handed over to DHL. 

And, I have to admit, it's a very charming and well proportioned package all around. I also find the no-nonsense jewelry box rather in-line with the whole image of the watch. The crown action and clasp do need some consideration though.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Noctrune said:


> I got the 5303 in the mail this past week, it arrived the day after it was handed over to DHL.
> 
> And, I have to admit, it's a very charming and well proportioned package all around. I also find the no-nonsense jewelry box rather in-line with the whole image of the watch. The crown action and clasp do need some consideration though.


If you're one of the first batch you'll definitely need to consider getting in touch with Jérôme and see how your watch can receive the crown/stem touch up. 
I have no complain after it was done on mine.
Cheers


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

ferrin said:


> If you're one of the first batch you'll definitely need to consider getting in touch with Jérôme and see how your watch can receive the crown/stem touch up.
> I have no complain after it was done on mine.
> Cheers


Hey, you're quite active on this thread! I ordered it straight from Serica last week. I've been meaning to get in touch with their QA rep, but I'm on a ski trip and refuse to open gmail.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Earthjade said:


> How the **** do you make a 30-minute video on this?
> This guy needs to understand the art of brevity - I couldn't stand scrawling through any of that to get to the pertinent point. Useless.


Mais voyons, parce qu'il faut du temps pour être heureux


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

SebM said:


> Mais voyons, parce qu'il faut du temps pour être heureux


Yes, but not that ****ing happy.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Pdizzle said:


> All right so I finally got a notification from DHL who wanted me to upload the watch value breakdown worksheet. I just uploaded the one Serica sent me. Hopefully my watch starts moving again soon.


I just received my watch value breakdown worksheet too. I've reached out to Serica for the values I should be using, but haven't heard from them yet. @Pdizzle, can you let me know what numbers Serica instructed you to fill in?

Specifically, I am supposed to provide the value of each of the movement, case & strap, which should add up to 1,075 Euros.

Or if anyone else here other than Pdizzle also had to fill out the DHL "WATCH / CLOCK WORKSHEET" for US Customs, if you could please share the relevant numbers from Serica here, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I wonder why the inconsistency in customs. I did not have to do anything, it just went right through.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Took my bracelet off (Bergeon 6825 tweezers did the trick with no problems) and put it on the green tropic I ordered with 5303. Love the color combo.

Regarding the stem issue, I was happy to find the vendor in my area is just 15 min away. No part yet from Serica. Enjoying the 5303 regardless.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

contacted Maryland Watch Works , no part from Serica. The Repair form has a different address than the one Serica provided (which the repair confirmed is the correct one), so contact them before taking any actions.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

For anyone else who might need to fill out the US Customs WATCH / CLOCK WORKSHEET, here are the numbers that I received from Jerome:

Strap value: 175 EUR
Case value: 500 EUR
Movement value: 400 EUR
Number of jewels: 23
Country of Origin: Switzerland

Hope that might be helpful to someone.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

An interesting alternative Seamaster 300 homage. Hyakuichi 101. hyaku1-010. Has a much cleaner dial design. No phallus at 12 or lollipop hour markers. Decent bracelet. $200


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> An interesting alternative Seamaster 300 homage. Hyakuichi 101. hyaku1-010. Has a much cleaner dial design. No phallus at 12 or lollipop hour markers. Decent bracelet. $200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it Bob, I can’t wait to see it on your wrist! It’s all you man!🙌🏼


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I don't hate the bezel finish, and you certainly won't have any trouble seeing those hands


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> An interesting alternative Seamaster 300 homage. Hyakuichi 101. hyaku1-010. Has a much cleaner dial design. No phallus at 12 or lollipop hour markers. Decent bracelet. $200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Tiffany? Because if so… watch out Patek.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

1 week, a few filled out forms and 138 bucks in import duty taxes later my 5303 is finally out for delivery today. I'm psyched.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

So received the watch today and I have to admit I’m a bit disappointed. I have the 4512 California dial and absolutely love that watch. This one not so much so far. Here are my issues:
1) the bezel doesn’t line up. The 12 o’clock marker is in between 2 clicks
2) when pulling the crown to the last position, I have to either start turning it for the seconds hand to hack or I have to hold it pulled for the seconds hand to hack



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> So received the watch today and I have to admit I’m a bit disappointed. I have the 4512 California dial and absolutely love that watch. This one not so much so far. Here are my issues:
> 1) the bezel doesn’t line up. The 12 o’clock marker is in between 2 clicks
> 2) when pulling the crown to the last position, I have to either start turning it for the seconds hand to hack or I have to hold it pulled for the seconds hand to hack
> 
> ...


Is your watch part of the earlier batch before Serica instituted the crown fixes? Or is it part of the latest batch?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Pdizzle said:


> Is your watch part of the earlier batch before Serica instituted the crown fixes? Or is it part of the latest batch?


It should technically be part of the latest batch I guess. I ordered on November 19th and got notification that it was shipped on November 29th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> It should technically be part of the latest batch I guess. I ordered on November 19th and got notification that it was shipped on November 29th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, I'm sorry to hear of your issues. I would reach out to Jerome ASAP to see how they can assist.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Pdizzle said:


> Damn, I'm sorry to hear of your issues. I would reach out to Jerome ASAP to see how they can assist.


Yup just sent a message on Instagram. Gonna send an email also. There is definitely something really wrong with the crown action/mechanism. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> So received the watch today and I have to admit I’m a bit disappointed. I have the 4512 California dial and absolutely love that watch. This one not so much so far. Here are my issues:
> 1) the bezel doesn’t line up. The 12 o’clock marker is in between 2 clicks
> 2) when pulling the crown to the last position, I have to either start turning it for the seconds hand to hack or I have to hold it pulled for the seconds hand to hack
> 
> ...


Just got my watch and my bezel lines up but I'm having the same issue as you with the crown in regards to hacking. Sent an email to Jerome. Let me know what they say to you.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Pdizzle said:


> Just got my watch and my bezel lines up but I'm having the same issue as you with the crown in regards to hacking. Sent an email to Jerome. Let me know what they say to you.


Did you send an email to : [email protected]?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> Did you send an email to : [email protected]?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent an email to Jerome, hello, and support @serica-watches. I also noticed that the minute hand will jump a tad when pressing in the crown to set the time, resulting in slightly imprecise time setting. I'll ask about this as well.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

h_zee13 said:


> So received the watch today and I have to admit I’m a bit disappointed. I have the 4512 California dial and absolutely love that watch. This one not so much so far. Here are my issues:
> 1) the bezel doesn’t line up. The 12 o’clock marker is in between 2 clicks
> 2) when pulling the crown to the last position, I have to either start turning it for the seconds hand to hack or I have to hold it pulled for the seconds hand to hack
> 
> ...


It appears the minute hand is bent as well


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

BobMartian said:


> It appears the minute hand is bent as well


Yea the bend is not that bad. These two other issues bother me way more than the bent hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> Yea the bend is not that bad. These two other issues bother me way more than the bent hand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the bend is very subtle to my eyes and doesn't really bother me at all. The crown issues don't actually bother me THAT much either, but I'd like Serica to address them.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

For anyone curious to see the crown issue I’m having:


http://imgur.com/a/lKHfErm


EDIT: this is just the hacking issue. The crown doesn’t screw back in properly. It takes more than one try to get the threads to screw all the way and sometimes it just feels like I’m forcing on some gears while screw it back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> For anyone curious to see the crown issue I’m having:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/lKHfErm
> ...


Dang your issue might be more severe than mine. Most of the time my seconds hand will hack after a second or two but yours just goes and goes.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Pdizzle said:


> Dang your issue might be more severe than mine. Most of the time my seconds hand will hack after a second or two but yours just goes and goes.


this is just the hacking issue. The crown doesn’t screw back in properly. It takes more than one try to get the threads to screw all the way and sometimes it just feels like I’m forcing on some gears while screw it back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> this is just the hacking issue. The crown doesn’t screw back in properly. It takes more than one try to get the threads to screw all the way and sometimes it just feels like I’m forcing on some gears while screw it back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow. Yeah my crown doesn't have any issues screwing back in. It threads and unthreads pretty well. Once I turn once or twice I can feel the crown disengage (I think) from the movement and the remaining turns are very smooth with almost no resistance. A similar feeling to what it felt like screwing my DS30 crown back in.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> this is just the hacking issue. The crown doesn’t screw back in properly. It takes more than one try to get the threads to screw all the way and sometimes it just feels like I’m forcing on some gears while screw it back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the timekeeping accuracy on yours thus far?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Pdizzle said:


> How's the timekeeping accuracy on yours thus far?


I haven’t worn the watch yet. Just waiting to see what Serica is going to reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> For anyone curious to see the crown issue I’m having:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/lKHfErm
> ...


Yeah, you probably need to get the crown hack from Serica. Mine was the same. It's fixed now. The crown and stem are feeling solid.
Cheers


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

ferrin said:


> Yeah, you probably need to get the crown hack from Serica. Mine was the same. It's fixed now. The crown and stem are feeling solid.
> Cheers


Did you send yours for repair as instructed by Serica? How long did it take ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Yeah, you probably need to get the crown hack from Serica. Mine was the same. It's fixed now. The crown and stem are feeling solid.
> Cheers


Mine was from the second batch that was supposedly fixed and I was assured by Hadrien in customer service that my watch wouldn't have the previous crown issues. Not sure what happened.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> Did you send yours for repair as instructed by Serica? How long did it take ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Being in Paris made it easier for me, just went to their shop and dropped it got it back a week later. 
Cheers


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Mine was from the second batch that was supposedly fixed and I was assured by Hadrien in customer service that my watch wouldn't have the previous crown issues. Not sure what happened.


Bummer...


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Bummer...


Yeah. I mean, pulling out the crown with a slight twist to hack isn't the end of the world but I know the watch most likely is not designed to work that way. The jumping minutes hand when pressing the crown back in is a bit of an annoyance too. 

Just so I'm clear: before you sent the watch in to Serica was your model exhibiting these same crown behaviors (not hacking, jumping minutes hand, etc)? And now that you've received it back, these behaviors are gone and the watch hacks with a simple pull and the minutes hand doesn't jump, etc?


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

I just tested my crown and again and it seems the only way I can get it to hack reliably is to pull the crown and twist slightly counterclockwise. It hacks about 50% of the time pulling normally. Incidentally, I was able to set the time without the minute hand jumping this time. I'll continue to monitor it.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Yeah. I mean, pulling out the crown with a slight twist to hack isn't the end of the world but I know the watch most likely is not designed to work that way. The jumping minutes hand when pressing the crown back in is a bit of an annoyance too.
> 
> Just so I'm clear: before you sent the watch in to Serica was your model exhibiting these same crown behaviors (not hacking, jumping minutes hand, etc)? And now that you've received it back, these behaviors are gone and the watch hacks with a simple pull and the minutes hand doesn't jump, etc?


It was definitely exhibiting those behaviors. Asfar as I can tell, when I got it back and set the time on it it was a clean process: unscrew, unscrew a bit more to get the pop (my rolex does act exactly in the same way so I have no issue with this... YMMV) pull to a definite hack with a single definite stop, set time, (I use to go maybe 15 minutes forward then set back and go forward a bit again to get rid of the gear slack, again same on my rolex... as far as I know it's pretty normal), push back the crown, I didn't notice any jump of the minute hand, but if so it can be due to gear tension, it happens there must be room for everything to move, or it will actually break lol. Then screwing the crown back it feels like it engages the winding system then smoothly screws in, no trouble here either.
I did it a few times to get the best sync just because I can be crazy sometimes lol It went the same every time. IMO it's working fine, I would definitely have preferred a no issue no fuss watch, but I guess it happens. Since then, obviously I didn't touch it again, but timekeeping has been great to my naked eye anyways. Really no complains. Hope this helps...


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

ferrin said:


> It was definitely exhibiting those behaviors. Asfar as I can tell, when I got it back and set the time on it it was a clean process: unscrew, unscrew a bit more to get the pop (my rolex does act exactly in the same way so I have no issue with this... YMMV) pull to a definite hack with a single definite stop, set time, (I use to go maybe 15 minutes forward then set back and go forward a bit again to get rid of the gear slack, again same on my rolex... as far as I know it's pretty normal), push back the crown, I didn't notice any jump of the minute hand, but if so it can be due to gear tension, it happens there must be room for everything to move, or it will actually break lol. Then screwing the crown back it feels like it engages the winding system then smoothly screws in, no trouble here either.
> I did it a few times to get the best sync just because I can be crazy sometimes lol It went the same every time. IMO it's working fine, I would definitely have preferred a no issue no fuss watch, but I guess it happens. Since then, obviously I didn't touch it again, but timekeeping has been great to my naked eye anyways. Really no complains. Hope this helps...


Thank you that is helpful. I'm wondering if I actually got a first batch example by mistake that doesn't have the crown fix in it then.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> I just tested my crown and again and it seems the only way I can get it to hack reliably is to pull the crown and twist slightly counterclockwise. It hacks about 50% of the time pulling normally. Incidentally, I was able to set the time without the minute hand jumping this time. I'll continue to monitor it.


Man, you had me look around and dig a bit lol I found this thread that you might want to read... 





Rolex - play in the crown


I just recently purchased a brand new Sub LV from me AD on sat. Only got it out of the box yesterday and I feel it's got a little too much rotation/freedom on the crown. * In short there is slack before the minute hand moves. I have tried to show this in photo form as I cant upload a video...



forum.tz-uk.com


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Man, you had me look around and dig a bit lol I found this thread that you might want to read...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much that was a very educational thread. It's interesting to note the quirks and idiosyncrasies of even higher end luxury watches. Makes me feel slightly better about the Serica.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

So an update on my issue: 

Serica asked me to return the watch and they will send me a replacement. While it sucks that I’ll have to wait for a new watch and deal with custom duty/taxes again, I think this is the best option. I don’t want to send a brand new watch for repair to a watchmaker I don’t know and risk something happening to the watch during shipping or whatever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> So an update on my issue:
> 
> Serica asked me to return the watch and they will send me a replacement. While it sucks that I’ll have to wait for a new watch and deal with custom duty/taxes again, I think this is the best option. I don’t want to send a brand new watch for repair to a watchmaker I don’t know and risk something happening to the watch during shipping or whatever.
> 
> ...


Yeah the wait will suck but it's good that Serica is addressing the issue. Will they provide a label for shipping?

I'm hoping they offer me something similar, even though the watch is still technically usable even in its current state.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Pdizzle said:


> Yeah the wait will suck but it's good that Serica is addressing the issue. Will they provide a label for shipping?
> 
> I'm hoping they offer me something similar, even though the watch is still technically usable even in its current state.


Yes they did provide a return label


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Maryland Watch Works have received my Serica , called them it will take 2 days for turnaround. The address to sent the watch from Serica E-Mail is *WRONG. *
Refer to their service page (link) -> General 2 — MWW

The form to be sent (print and fill) with the watch ->https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...57048ee92c2/1596923244432/MWW+Repair+Form.pdf

the correct address is at the bottom of the form, call them First.


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

i'm not that close to any of the of the places designated to do the repair and i don't feel like shipping it. serica just sent me the stem and two repair videos for my local watchmaker. hopefully all goes well. i can't recall if serica stated that they would be absorbing the repairs costs from a non-designated watchmaker, but i assume they will.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Got unlucky. My watch just cleared US customs, however, I was charged $220.26 in import duties, broken down as follows:
"IMPORT EXPORT DUTIES 44.66​ADVANCE PAYMENT 17.00​SINGLE CLEARANCE 35.00​BONDED STORAGE 124.00"​
I'm willing to pay my fair share, but some of this smells like BS to me.

Anyway, just venting a bit. After all this, here's hoping I get a good one!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Got unlucky. My watch just cleared US customs, however, I was charged $220.26 in import duties, broken down as follows:
> "IMPORT EXPORT DUTIES 44.66​ADVANCE PAYMENT 17.00​SINGLE CLEARANCE 35.00​BONDED STORAGE 124.00"​
> I'm willing to pay my fair share, but some of this smells like BS to me.
> 
> Anyway, just venting a bit. After all this, here's hoping I get a good one!


$220 import duties in a $1200 watch. Wow! So far they have all been defective.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Got unlucky. My watch just cleared US customs, however, I was charged $220.26 in import duties, broken down as follows:


If it makes you feel any better, as a French person buying in France from a French company, the total cost of the watch for me (delivery included) was 1480 USD (1314 EUR), thanks to our parasitic and confiscatory rate of 20 percent VAT.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

I also have a 2nd batch watch that is acting similar to @h_zee13 's watch, and I have delayed wearing it in the event of a return as well. The seconds are not hacking reliably, the minute and hour hand need alignment, and the setting of the hands is problematic. There is significant slop in the gear train, and it is very stiff in the counterclockwise direction if you try to go past and back to where you're setting it, and when you do get it set, the minute hand does not arrive at the mark consistently, sometimes 20-30 seconds off.

Serica provided a reply today and gave me a return label and will replace the watch. Although I don't have a DHL center, and DHL won't schedule a pickup for an import shipment at my address. If anybody has any tips on how to deal with DHL, I would appreciate it. I do not want to drive a 4 hour round trip just to drop a package off.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> I also have a 2nd batch watch that is acting similar to @h_zee13 's watch, and I have delayed wearing it in the event of a return as well. The seconds are not hacking reliably, the minute and hour hand need alignment, and the setting of the hands is problematic. There is significant slop in the gear train, and it is very stiff in the counterclockwise direction if you try to go past and back to where you're setting it, and when you do get it set, the minute hand does not arrive at the mark consistently, sometimes 20-30 seconds off.
> 
> Serica provided a reply today and gave me a return label and will replace the watch. Although I don't have a DHL center, and DHL won't schedule a pickup for an import shipment at my address. If anybody has any tips on how to deal with DHL, I would appreciate it. I do not want to drive a 4 hour round trip just to drop a package off.


I just got my return shipping label as well and Serica will replace my watch too. I'm going to have to figure out how to ship DHL as well. They told me that I would not have to pay any import tax again because the shipment is a return for reparation, so that's a relief. Hopefully my next 5303 is functioning properly.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

these second batch issues are a little problematic.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> these second batch issues are a little problematic.


I still love the watch, but you're not wrong. This should be addressed by Jerome in a public statement imo. If there are 3 of us in this thread with these issues, I'm willing to bet we're not the only ones.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

The design is incredible. I’m sure in time they will address the QC as well. And I hope they do, cos I certainly want them to stay around and see their future designs. I’m forcing myself to be patient, but am a bit disappointed not to have the watch on my wrist


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

and_ren said:


> but am a bit disappointed not to have the watch on my wrist



Totally understandable. I feel you guys. It seems they were in crunch mode for the QC because of all the previous delays, which was bound to lead to these issues. I think they were under a lot of pressure. I hope for the next batch they can approach things in a less hectic manner.


I'm on the second batch and I suppose I got lucky: the crown threads properly (well after a few tries sometimes admittedly), the winding gives a very satisfying sound, the second hand hacks properly and the bezel is aligned. No QC issues on my end.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Everyone goes through recalls , they’re not a multi-universal conglomerate… this will be a learning experience for :

them: take as much time needed for r&d , production, qc, etc.
us: probably will wait for second batch next time… but I’m sticking with them.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> Everyone goes through recalls , they’re not a multi-universal conglomerate… this will be a learning experience for :
> 
> them: take as much time needed for r&d , production, qc, etc.
> us: probably will wait for second batch next time… but I’m sticking with them.


I agree. They've done right by me so far. Their customer service is great and Jerome was very responsive answering my numerous questions about both the 4512 when I bought it and the 5303. We developed a decent rapport through email and he even included a nice handwritten note in addition to the standard thank you letter sent with the 5303. 

The 4512 has been performing flawlessly and keeps excellent time. I love the brand and their watch designs so I will be sticking with them as well. Though for the next model I may wait for the 3rd batch or so if it strikes my fancy. 

Hadrien informed me that Jerome couldn't answer my emails in the last few days because he was out of the office traveling for the design of a new watch. I wonder what they have in store for us next...


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Ditto to all of that.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Got unlucky. My watch just cleared US customs, however, I was charged $220.26 in import duties, broken down as follows:
> "IMPORT EXPORT DUTIES 44.66​ADVANCE PAYMENT 17.00​SINGLE CLEARANCE 35.00​BONDED STORAGE 124.00"​
> I'm willing to pay my fair share, but some of this smells like BS to me.
> 
> Anyway, just venting a bit. After all this, here's hoping I get a good one!


Thats regular Import tax for most civilised countries. I paid 20% plus handling fees for it to travel through customs from France to UK.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Pdizzle said:


> I agree. They've done right by me so far. Their customer service is great and Jerome was very responsive answering my numerous questions about both the 4512 when I bought it and the 5303. We developed a decent rapport through email and he even included a nice handwritten note in addition to the standard thank you letter sent with the 5303.
> 
> The 4512 has been performing flawlessly and keeps excellent time. I love the brand and their watch designs so I will be sticking with them as well. Though for the next model I may wait for the 3rd batch or so if it strikes my fancy.
> 
> Hadrien informed me that Jerome couldn't answer my emails in the last few days because he was out of the office traveling for the design of a new watch. I wonder what they have in store for us next...


I agree about the great customer service.

I ended up requesting a refund and sent the watch back to them. I might just wait for the next batch in 2022 and see if the issues have been fixed. 

I have the 4512 California dial and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

For anyone who shipped via DHL, do I include the commercial invoice and all other documents inside the box? Save for the label and waybill? I assume I hand the waybill to DHL and all other docs go in the box but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

That’s what I’m gonna do. Label on the box. Waybill to the courier, invoice inside the box. But the instructions aren’t real clear.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> That’s what I’m gonna do. Label on the box. Waybill to the courier, invoice inside the box. But the instructions aren’t real clear.


All right, I just left the shipping store, so I'll tell you what they told me so you don't struggle like I did.

First, you sign and date both copies of the invoice Serica sent. The shipping label, waybill, and all other documents (including the sheet all in French that I couldn't read) will go in a pouch taped to the outside of the box. If you don't have the materials for this, I'm sure the DHL folks can help you. I'm just letting you know how they packed it for me.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> All right, I just left the shipping store, so I'll tell you what they told me so you don't struggle like I did.
> 
> First, you sign and date both copies of the invoice Serica sent. The shipping label, waybill, and all other documents (including the sheet all in French that I couldn't read) will go in a pouch taped to the outside of the box. If you don't have the materials for this, I'm sure the DHL folks can help you. I'm just letting you know how they packed it for me.


Thanks, I don’t have a DHL, but found an independent store that is supposed to take DHL, but won’t be able to get there until Friday. Hopefully they know what’s up.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

It’s here and it is glorious. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

pmjl said:


> It’s here and it is glorious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No issues with the crown or other functions?


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Pdizzle said:


> No issues with the crown or other functions?


I’ve literally opened it just now. Initial experience has been that when I unscrew the crown it pops out in winding position. Another pull and I hear a click sound and it’s in hacking position. No movement in hour or minute hands while doing so. Will do a deep dive and report if I find any issues.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

pmjl said:


> I’ve literally opened it just now. Initial experience has been that when I unscrew the crown it pops out in winding position. Another pull and I hear a click sound and it’s in hacking position. No movement in hour or minute hands while doing so. Will do a deep dive and report if I find any issues.


Well as long as the second hand stops right when you pull and the popping out to first position is reliable, then I'd tentatively say you got a good one. Hopefully it stays that way. Keep us posted!


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

dropped mine off for the return flight, now the wait...


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

for those who have experienced both the 4512 and 5303, what's your preference? how about a compare/contrast?


----------



## Rapture (Oct 26, 2021)

and_ren said:


> for those who have experienced both the 4512 and 5303, what's your preference? how about a compare/contrast?


I have a Commando 4512 and a black dial 5305. At the moment I prefer the 5303 but I still love the 4512.

I was planning on wearing the 5303 on a black tropic rubber strap or a black leather strap because I love the way they look on my 4512 and I was a bit worried the clasp on the 5303 strap might not be very secure, but the 5303 doesn't look anywhere near as good on a strap as the 4512 and actually the 5305 strap is really nice and the clasp seems secure enough. I'll definitely be keeping the 5303 on the steel strap it came with, it looks amazing.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Serica 5303 Review - The Time Bum Serica 5303 %


The Time Bum reviews the Serica 5303




www.thetimebum.com


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

Serica received my watch this morning and verified that there is indeed a problem with the hacking seconds. It will be sent to their watchmaker tomorrow. They've told me that if they can repair the watch they will do so and send it back. If not, I will receive a new one.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Serica received my watch this morning and verified that there is indeed a problem with the hacking seconds. It will be sent to their watchmaker tomorrow. They've told me that if they can repair the watch they will do so and send it back. If not, I will receive a new one.


that was quick shipping, my DHL tracking info hasn't updated since I dropped it off on Friday


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> that was quick shipping, my DHL tracking info hasn't updated since I dropped it off on Friday


Yeah DHL was much better on the return trip. Hopefully the shipment back to me is just as smooth. I wonder what they'll say about the crown. Based on its behavior I wonder if my watch didn't receive the fix like they said it did.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Yeah DHL was much better on the return trip. Hopefully the shipment back to me is just as smooth. I wonder what they'll say about the crown. Based on its behavior I wonder if my watch didn't receive the fix like they said it did.


Yeah, there's nothing about shipping DHL for me that inspires confidence. Good luck on your watch, hope everything works out great. I have considered just asking for an exchange for a 4512, and refund the difference. But I just can't get that bezel out of my mind.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> Yeah, there's nothing about shipping DHL for me that inspires confidence. Good luck on your watch, hope everything works out great. I have considered just asking for an exchange for a 4512, and refund the difference. But I just can't get that bezel out of my mind.


Well as the owner of a WMB 4512 I can tell you it's a fantastic watch. Mine has the manual SOPROD P024 movement in it and it is running like a damn top. Right now it's running -0.0 s/d. It will gain time with a full wind then slow down throughout the day until bed time. Setting it crown up at night helps prevent further drifting during the night and the process repeats itself the next day. If it falls behind setting it dial up after winding usually speeds the watch up. Almost like it regulates itself. 

It has fantastic finishing and looks great with any outfit. I wear with it my workout clothes and wore with a suit to my son's christening, and that was on an Erika MN strap. Still looked great and not out of place. 

YMMV of course, but I've been very happy with mine.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Well as the owner of a WMB 4512 I can tell you it's a fantastic watch. Mine has the manual SOPROD P024 movement in it and it is running like a damn top. Right now it's running -0.0 s/d. It will gain time with a full wind then slow down throughout the day until bed time. Setting it crown up at night helps prevent further drifting during the night and the process repeats itself the next day. If it falls behind setting it dial up after winding usually speeds the watch up. Almost like it regulates itself.
> 
> It has fantastic finishing and looks great with any outfit. I wear with it my workout clothes and wore with a suit to my son's christening, and that was on an Erika MN strap. Still looked great and not out of place.
> 
> YMMV of course, but I've been very happy with mine.


When they talk about regulation being an art. This is what they’re talking about. Sounds like you had somebody who really knew what they were doing on yours. That’s how it’s supposed to work.

How was your 5303 running?


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

serica sent me, but one component for the repairs. my watchmaker broke it. he's competent, but i wish they had sent me a few considering they are plastic, super tiny and extremely light. my watchmaker is saying that while the watch is functioning fine, that the issue mine has is that the crown has to be pulled out even more to set the hands. so there's like a dead space if that makes sense. then there's alittle more effort to push it in to screw in. he claims that the component sent wouldn't have remedied my watch's particular problem.


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> When they talk about regulation being an art. This is what they’re talking about. Sounds like you had somebody who really knew what they were doing on yours. That’s how it’s supposed to work.
> 
> How was your 5303 running?


Only had it on for a day or so but it was between +2 and +3 s/d.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> I also have a 2nd batch watch that is acting similar to @h_zee13 's watch, and I have delayed wearing it in the event of a return as well. The seconds are not hacking reliably, the minute and hour hand need alignment, and the setting of the hands is problematic. There is significant slop in the gear train, and it is very stiff in the counterclockwise direction if you try to go past and back to where you're setting it, and when you do get it set, the minute hand does not arrive at the mark consistently, sometimes 20-30 seconds off.
> 
> Serica provided a reply today and gave me a return label and will replace the watch. Although I don't have a DHL center, and DHL won't schedule a pickup for an import shipment at my address. If anybody has any tips on how to deal with DHL, I would appreciate it. I do not want to drive a 4 hour round trip just to drop a package off.


Did they provide any technical explanation of this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Did they provide any technical explanation of this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not yet, my watch is en route back to Serica


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

nouveau_poor said:


> serica sent me, but one component for the repairs. my watchmaker broke it. he's competent, but i wish they had sent me a few considering they are plastic, super tiny and extremely light. my watchmaker is saying that while the watch is functioning fine, that the issue mine has is that the crown has to be pulled out even more to set the hands. so there's like a dead space if that makes sense. then there's alittle more effort to push it in to screw in. he claims that the component sent wouldn't have remedied my watch's particular problem.


Serica is providing plastic parts to repair the defective movement?


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Serica is providing plastic parts to repair the defective movement?


A small ring


Tuto video : https://www.serica-watches.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/SERICA-SOPROD-CASE_01.mp4

Tuto video 2 : https://www.serica-watches.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/SERICA-SOPROD-CASE_02.mp4


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

Sorry it may have been rubber. No idea cause it’s invisible to the naked eye, plus I didn’t bother examining it by removing it from the dime bag it was packed in


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

nouveau_poor said:


> A small ring
> 
> 
> Tuto video : https://www.serica-watches.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/SERICA-SOPROD-CASE_01.mp4
> ...


Thanks for uploading the videos! It's very informative!
Besides that the ring looks like metal to me, the way it shimmers...


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

and_ren said:


> Yeah, there's nothing about shipping DHL for me that inspires confidence. Good luck on your watch, hope everything works out great. I have considered just asking for an exchange for a 4512, and refund the difference. But I just can't get that bezel out of my mind.


well, DHL doesn't know where my package is at, currently have couriers scurrying around trying to find where they left it


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Thanks for uploading the videos! It's very informative!
> Besides that the ring looks like metal to me, the way it shimmers...


100% not metal.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

nouveau_poor said:


> 100% not metal.


Ok, I didn't have it in my hands, so what would I know. What I have in my hands, is a watch that has received the piece, and it works perfect. That much I know lol I hope yours will be the same soon as well


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> well, DHL doesn't know where my package is at, currently have couriers scurrying around trying to find where they left it


Man that blows. Have they found the package yet?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Serica received my watch today and I got the refund just a few hours later. I can’t wait to see the long time review of this watch and maybe buy it again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Man that blows. Have they found the package yet?


They did find it sitting in a warehouse, and had been there since Friday. Still not inspiring a lot of confidence though, cos they are still not scanning the package to show me any tracking info. They did the same thing when it was shipped to me. No tracking info between Atlanta and my house. DHL is not a tight ship in my area.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Bringing mine in tomorrow morning for the crown stem fix (in person). Looking forward to it! Ill report back how it performs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> Serica received my watch today and I got the refund just a few hours later. I can’t wait to see the long time review of this watch and maybe buy it again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long term will actually be interesting! As far as I'm concerned, and wearing it every other day mostly in rotation with my main, I'm very pleased at the timekeeping, It's been pretty much spot on to my naked eye since I got it back from the stem hack like over 20 days ago. Comfort and design and whatnot I won't comment on lol


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

alas26 said:


> Bringing mine in tomorrow morning for the crown stem fix (in person). Looking forward to it! Ill report back how it performs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All done! Works like a charm, and distinctive crown haptics.
Saw a few of yours sitting there about to be fixed as well (SoCal). Cool to see a white on in person. 

The crew in Costa Mesa are awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

ferrin said:


> Long term will actually be interesting! As far as I'm concerned, and wearing it every other day mostly in rotation with my main, I'm very pleased at the timekeeping, It's been pretty much spot on to my naked eye since I got it back from the stem hack like over 20 days ago. Comfort and design and whatnot I won't comment on lol


What’s your main? And I’m actually interested in your thoughts on comfort?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Is Serica still stating these watches are water resistant to 300m after the missing plastic part is installed? I would expect the watch is pressure tested after the service.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

alas26 said:


> What’s your main? And I’m actually interested in your thoughts on comfort?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My main is a Rolex Turn-O-Graph (16264)
My thoughts on comfort are that this piece wears like a charm, its presence is just as great as its balance on the wrist, and I don't feel it. Really nice. If this thing had a little crown up there at 12, it would be selling like hot cakes lol


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Is Serica still stating these watches are water resistant to 300m after the missing plastic part is installed? I would expect the watch is pressure tested after the service.


Nah.. why bother?


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

BobMartian said:


> Is Serica still stating these watches are water resistant to 300m after the missing plastic part is installed? I would expect the watch is pressure tested after the service.


Yes, pressure test is part of the process. 
I watched it with my own eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Serica 5303: The French Skindiver Reborn


Another pandemic year is almost over and I hope you read this new entry of my small blog in good health. As always I am writing only about watches I bought myself for my personal collection – no pa…




michaelswatchblog.de


----------



## Ool Ong (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi guys, do you know if any steel bracelets from Uncle Seiko, Strapcode or Forstner have end links compatible with the 5303? So far I've only seen on Instagram (_way_of_the_watch_) a picture with Uncle Seiko's Holzer for Speedmaster 20mm.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Ool Ong said:


> Hi guys, do you know if any steel bracelets from Uncle Seiko, Strapcode or Forstner have end links compatible with the 5303? So far I've only seen on Instagram (_way_of_the_watch_) a picture with Uncle Seiko's Holzer for Speedmaster 20mm.


The UncleSeiko Holzer bracelet has hollow end links, so presumably any of the UncleSeiko bracelet's made for the 1863 Speedmaster with 20mm end links should also fit the Serica 5303. I don't have a 5303 so I haven't tried it, but I do have several UncleSeiko bracelets with hollow end links. If you'd like to send your 5303 over to me I'd be happy to test fit


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Ool Ong said:


> Hi guys, do you know if any steel bracelets from Uncle Seiko, Strapcode or Forstner have end links compatible with the 5303? So far I've only seen on Instagram (_way_of_the_watch_) a picture with Uncle Seiko's Holzer for Speedmaster 20mm.











Steel Bracelets


Same watch, different style



bulangandsons.com


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> They did find it sitting in a warehouse, and had been there since Friday. Still not inspiring a lot of confidence though, cos they are still not scanning the package to show me any tracking info. They did the same thing when it was shipped to me. No tracking info between Atlanta and my house. DHL is not a tight ship in my area.


Did your watch make it back to Serica in one piece? They have mine and they state it's being worked on but there probably won't be an update until the 3rd or 4th next week.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Pdizzle said:


> Did your watch make it back to Serica in one piece? They have mine and they state it's being worked on but there probably won't be an update until the 3rd or 4th next week.


Well, I wish I knew. It’s been in Orly-France since the 24th. It said it was with courier for delivery on the 27th, but then it changed back to scheduled for delivery, so I’m guessing there was no one there to sign for it that day. I emailed Hadrien to ask and see if they could reach out to DHL on their end. So yeah, still waiting (sort of, or maybe not so) patiently.
I really want a 4512 too, but I am a bit soured on ordering an international watch again due my experience with DHL.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ool Ong said:


> Hi guys, do you know if any steel bracelets from Uncle Seiko, Strapcode or Forstner have end links compatible with the 5303? So far I've only seen on Instagram (_way_of_the_watch_) a picture with Uncle Seiko's Holzer for Speedmaster 20mm.


I’m loving the Forstner ladder bracelet on mine 




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

Questions for the group :
1) what do you think Serica _*WILL*_ do next?
2) what do you think Serica *SHOULD* do next?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Serica should produce a watch that is not missing parts


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Serica should produce a watch that is not missing parts


Everyone can have imperfections Rolex Defects that Collectors Love


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> Questions for the group :
> 1) what do you think Serica _*WILL*_ do next?
> 2) what do you think Serica *SHOULD* do next?


1) No idea
2) I want a 36mm dress watch from them. Dress watch is all about design to me, so feel like Serica would knock it out of the park.


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Looking for the silver in the white.


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

I like it, and I don't. I'd prefer the bezel to be bidirectional. I like the white hands, but don't care for the placement of the lume plots. Not sure about that bracelet. The crown sticks out too far. I like the full balance bridge. Definitely, a unique looking watch.


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

Meister Suavena said:


> Questions for the group :
> 1) what do you think Serica _*WILL*_ do next?
> 2) what do you think Serica *SHOULD* do next?


I'm pretty sure they're going to either do a chronograph or a GMT, much like most microbrands. I wouldn't mind seeing a chrono from them, but it'll probably be prohibitively expensive judging by the 5303


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

In terms of what they should do next, I want an option to keep the endlinks on the 5303 while replacing the mesh part with a leather, like you can do on the Tudor P01 , we discussed it on this thread a few months ago I think.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Noctrune said:


> I'm pretty sure they're going to either do a chronograph or a GMT, much like most microbrands. I wouldn't mind seeing a chrono from them, but it'll probably be prohibitively expensive judging by the 5303


mm GMT would probably mean an office GMT, thats not interesting IMHO. Same with the chrono, even if they again nail the design, it'll be yet another hockey puck. 
In another hand, as and_ren said, a dress watch could be interesting. Something thin, sleek and tasteful.


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

ferrin said:


> mm GMT would probably mean an office GMT, thats not interesting IMHO. Same with the chrono, even if they again nail the design, it'll be yet another hockey puck.
> In another hand, as and_ren said, a dress watch could be interesting. Something thin, sleek and tasteful.


I'm a sucker for watches sharing the same design language, so I wouldn't mind a chronograph to go with the 5303, although a move like that would probably come with a cease and desist from Omega as it would essentially be two Speedmasters mashed together. 

A dress watch would also be nice, but I don't think Serica would risk it considering the 5303's awful launch.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Serica did finally get my watch back today. @Pdizzle any update on yours?


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

alas26 said:


> All done! Works like a charm, and distinctive crown haptics.
> Saw a few of yours sitting there about to be fixed as well (SoCal). Cool to see a white on in person.
> 
> The crew in Costa Mesa are awesome!
> ...


I’m happy for you man! Where in Costa Mesa is the shop? Do you have an address, is this Serica appointed watchmaker? Thank you!


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> The E-Mail regarding the stem issue came out, Just reached out to them regarding the process and cost.
> View attachment 16277863


Meister, where did you get this email and do you have an address for a service on the west coast, preferably Southern California? Thank you brother


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Bane011 said:


> I’m happy for you man! Where in Costa Mesa is the shop? Do you have an address, is this Serica appointed watchmaker? Thank you!


Yes- at the south coast plaza:









I believe you need to respond to the initial Stem Fix email to get the form to fill out and bring with you. 

Joe and his team are great and treated me and my watch with great respect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Yes- at the south coast plaza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you 👊🏼


----------



## Pdizzle (Nov 29, 2021)

and_ren said:


> Serica did finally get my watch back today. @Pdizzle any update on yours?


Yes, I actually decided to go ahead and get the refund for the watch. I still like Serica as a brand and continue to wear my 4512 on a regular basis but it seems apparent that there are some QC and build issues to work out with this model before it's ready for primetime. They were very gracious and respected my decision. I will continue to watch what Serica does in the future and may purchase another watch from them but probably not as part of the early batches like I did for the 5303.


----------



## comfola79 (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks great by the way ..


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Has anyone here sent in their 5303 to the USA West Coast jeweler to fix the crown action issue? If so, can you let me know the total turnaround time? I'm going to be leaving the country in 2.5 weeks, and am wondering if I still have enough time to get it repaired (and get it back) before I leave.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Has anyone here sent in their 5303 to the USA West Coast jeweler to fix the crown action issue? If so, can you let me know the total turnaround time? I'm going to be leaving the country in 2.5 weeks, and am wondering if I still have enough time to get it repaired (and get it back) before I leave.


You can go there if you live close enough and they will have it done within minutes if they’re not too backed up. 

If you’re shipping it, I’d give Joe a call for a time estimate. Great guy.

obligatory wrist check: 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> You can go there if you live close enough and they will have it done within minutes if they’re not too backed up.
> 
> If you’re shipping it, I’d give Joe a call for a time estimate. Great guy.
> 
> ...


Dang, I want my watch back


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> Dang, I want my watch back


I like this watch more and more every day!

You’re waiting on your crown stem fix?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes, it is with Serica


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

my local watchmaker attempted to remedy the stem problem, but was unable to. he's always been competent, but claims that he is unable to due to lack of parts or whatever. so i'm going to have to send the watch to the west coast repair facility. hopefully the turnaround time won't take to long. how long did jostmar jewelers take?


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Meister Suavena said:


> Questions for the group :
> 1) what do you think Serica _*WILL*_ do next?
> 2) what do you think Serica *SHOULD* do next?


Think they hinted at this on IG today. Sounds like a 24-hr GMT is coming next. Really hoping they are also considering a dress watch at some point.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

nouveau_poor said:


> my local watchmaker attempted to remedy the stem problem, but was unable to. he's always been competent, but claims that he is unable to due to lack of parts or whatever. so i'm going to have to send the watch to the west coast repair facility. hopefully the turnaround time won't take to long. how long did jostmar jewelers take?


Are you in southern CA? It took minute when I showed up in person. Give Joe a call and he could give you an answer.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

So, does anyone with the Serica 5303 also have a Speedmaster or Seamaster 300m? Or- better yet, does anyone also have an Uncle Seiko or Forstner 1450 President bracelet they could see if it fits on the Serica 5303?

I would love to see that combination as the twisted lugs are similar in design to Omega, but the end links would need to be figured out...

references:

Uncle Seiko Speedmaster President Bracelet
Uncle Seiko Seamaster President Bracelet
Forstner Speedmaster President Bracelet
Forstner Seamaster President Bracelet

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

alas26 said:


> So, does anyone with the Serica 5303 also have a Speedmaster or Seamaster 300m? Or- better yet, does anyone also have an Uncle Seiko or Forstner 1450 President bracelet they could see if it fits on the Serica 5303?
> 
> I would love to see that combination as the twisted lugs are similar in design to Omega, but the end links would need to be figured out...
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/CXoHXCaL4U_/

Here's one.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Noctrune said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CXoHXCaL4U_/
> 
> Here's one.


Thank you!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

alas26 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I also like the look of the flatlink, not sure how it'd pair the 5303 though.

If you do end up buying it, be sure to throw up a couple pics.

Someone also paired it with an oyster-style bracelet, but that may be a bit too 'safe' for some.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

To my eye, haven’t seen any bracelet style that looks better than the OEM mesh and end links.


----------



## Meister Suavena (Jan 6, 2021)

and_ren said:


> To my eye, haven’t seen any bracelet style that looks better than the OEM mesh and end links.











Steel Bracelets


Same watch, different style



bulangandsons.com


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Noctrune said:


> I also like the look of the flatlink, not sure how it'd pair the 5303 though.
> 
> If you do end up buying it, be sure to throw up a couple pics.
> 
> Someone also paired it with an oyster-style bracelet, but that may be a bit too 'safe' for some.


After consulting with Uncle Seiko, I placed my order. I’ll definitely post up some pictures. 

Can you share a pic or link of the 5393 on an oyster?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

alas26 said:


> After consulting with Uncle Seiko, I placed my order. I’ll definitely post up some pictures.
> 
> Can you share a pic or link of the 5393 on an oyster?
> 
> ...


No sweat, my guy. 









Wew (@w8wster) • Instagram photos and videos


824 Followers, 604 Following, 287 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Wew (@w8wster)




www.instagram.com





Honestly, the oyster complements Subs and other less intricate divers very well, but I feel like it clashes with the lugs; probably why you don't see them on Sea/Speedmasters.


----------



## Bane011 (Aug 31, 2021)

Noctrune said:


> No sweat, my guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics! Amazing fit of 5303's mesh with your Speedy!


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

Bane011 said:


> Great pics! Amazing fit of 5303's mesh with your Speedy!


Haha, thanks, but that's just a random Instagram profile I found. The 5303 is the only non-vintage I own, well, besides a Baltic and Longines LD I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Noctrune said:


> No sweat, my guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I agree with your opinion- it’s a bit more of a “muted” look. It’s pretty awesome he’s using the Serica mesh on his speedy. That’s a killer combo!

Hoping the president will look stellar. Now just wondering if I made the right choice with US vs. Forstner. 

As I have a ladder from Forstner, US seemed like the right choice to try out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ool Ong (Dec 28, 2021)

alas26 said:


> After consulting with Uncle Seiko, I placed my order. I’ll definitely post up some pictures.
> (...)
> Hoping the president will look stellar.


Yes, please Keep us updated! According to the Instagram photo of a 5303 fitted with a US-Mexico Holzer, we knew that the 5303 is compatible with the bracelets for Speedmaster Pro with hollow end links from Uncle Seiko, but I'm very curious to know if it's compatible with the US1450 President and its solid end links !


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

ferrin said:


> Long term will actually be interesting! As far as I'm concerned, and wearing it every other day mostly in rotation with my main, I'm very pleased at the timekeeping, It's been pretty much spot on to my naked eye since I got it back from the stem hack like over 20 days ago. Comfort and design and whatnot I won't comment on lol


Mine is now sent away awaiting fix and flat minutes hand. Its been my daily wear up until now. It has held up so well so far to any scrapes and scratches.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ool Ong said:


> Yes, please Keep us updated! According to the Instagram photo of a 5303 fitted with a US-Mexico Holzer, we knew that the 5303 is compatible with the bracelets for Speedmaster Pro with hollow end links from Uncle Seiko, but I'm very curious to know if it's compatible with the US1450 President and its solid end links !


It’s close… but not perfect. I had to resort to “curving” my spring bars to get it. 

However… I’m digging the look. 









Now I see a slight difference between the Forstner and Uncle Seiko: Forstner has a different clasp, single side screw adjustment and it’s fully brushed. Uncle Seiko has polished sides, a longer clasp and pin adjustments. 

Despite my love for all brushed, I think the polished sides work well with the polished twisted lugs and the aesthetic of a president bracelet. I do, however, prefer single side screw adjustments vs. pins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Has anyone popped the bezel off of their 5303 yet? Mine has become pretty stiff and I’m wondering if I need to clean it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ool Ong (Dec 28, 2021)

alas26 said:


> It’s close… but not perfect. I had to resort to “curving” my spring bars to get it.
> 
> However… I’m digging the look.
> 
> ...


Great style! Thank you for the update.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ool Ong said:


> Great style! Thank you for the update.


Thanks! It totally screams old man vibes to me and needs to be worn loose.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Alright, a bit more views for y’all:



































































Excuse my scuffs! The watch does literally everything with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Excuse my scuffs! The watch does literally everything with me.


Looks great with the scuffs actually 💪👍


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

alas26 said:


> Alright, a bit more views for y’all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major 'old man working on his boat at the quaint island marina' vibes right here. Looks nice.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

My Serica is now on its way back across the pond!!


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Anyone try the straps Serica offers? I’m interested in their star 69 or a tropic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

Just received my watch back from Jostmar jewelers. Was a quick and painless experience. Watch is fixed. Very pleased. Thanks for all who shared advice.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Anyone try the straps Serica offers? I’m interested in their star 69 or a tropic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I plan to pick up one of their tropics, and really want to try the pigskin too. I am a bit hesitant about how much taper it has though. 14mm. Seems like it might be a bit too narrow for me.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Okay, somebody please give me a sanity check. Just got the watch back today, and it is seemingly no different. Still has unreliable hacking, weird backlash/slop when setting hands, and hour/minute hand alignment is still about 4-5 minutes off. Am I expecting too much? I don't want to be an annoying customer, and I truly love the design of the watch, but I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## mt4life (May 9, 2020)

I can’t unsee the phallic 12 marker


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

and_ren said:


> Okay, somebody please give me a sanity check. Just got the watch back today, and it is seemingly no different. Still has unreliable hacking, weird backlash/slop when setting hands, and hour/minute hand alignment is still about 4-5 minutes off. Am I expecting too much? I don't want to be an annoying customer, and I truly love the design of the watch, but I'm getting frustrated.


That sounds weird... @nouveau_poor got his back and reported it was fine now. Did you guys went through the same watchmaker?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

and_ren said:


> Okay, somebody please give me a sanity check. Just got the watch back today, and it is seemingly no different. Still has unreliable hacking, weird backlash/slop when setting hands, and hour/minute hand alignment is still about 4-5 minutes off. Am I expecting too much? I don't want to be an annoying customer, and I truly love the design of the watch, but I'm getting frustrated.


Which shop did you send yours to?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

mt4life said:


> I can’t unsee the phallic 12 marker


I hear you, at least Omega has the decency to have it in the correct upright position 🤣


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> I plan to pick up one of their tropics, and really want to try the pigskin too. I am a bit hesitant about how much taper it has though. 14mm. Seems like it might be a bit too narrow for me.


The 14mm taper is one of the high appeal points to me. 



and_ren said:


> Okay, somebody please give me a sanity check. Just got the watch back today, and it is seemingly no different. Still has unreliable hacking, weird backlash/slop when setting hands, and hour/minute hand alignment is still about 4-5 minutes off. Am I expecting too much? I don't want to be an annoying customer, and I truly love the design of the watch, but I'm getting frustrated.


What do you mean hour/minute 4-5 minutes off? Do you have a picture example?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> The 14mm taper is one of the high appeal points to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can definitely see how 14mm might be preferred by some. I just tend to prefer 16-18mm visually. Still might give it a whirl.

It does look like the hour/minute hand is improved from before, around 2.5 mins. I am probably being finicky. Serica has already responded so I’m sure they’ll work with me.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> I can definitely see how 14mm might be preferred by some. I just tend to prefer 16-18mm visually. Still might give it a whirl.
> 
> It does look like the hour/minute hand is improved from before, around 2.5 mins. I am probably being finicky. Serica has already responded so I’m sure they’ll work with me.
> View attachment 16381200


Sorry for my ignorance, but I’m not quite understanding what you mean the minute deviation. Are you talking about when setting the time and the minute hand jumps? 

If that’s the case, I might have a solution for you depending on how you set your minute hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but I’m not quite understanding what you mean the minute deviation. Are you talking about when setting the time and the minute hand jumps?
> 
> If that’s the case, I might have a solution for you depending on how you set your minute hand.
> 
> ...


The minute hand does jump occasionally too. I’m not too worried about that and understand there can be some nuance to the gear interaction when setting.
In the pic above I’m talking about with the hour hand perfectly aligned on the hour mark, the minute hand is at 2.5mins. I get when u set hands by hand there can be some imperfection, I’m just used to no more than 30secs to 1min off.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> The minute hand does jump occasionally too. I’m not too worried about that and understand there can be some nuance to the gear interaction when setting.
> In the pic above I’m talking about with the hour hand perfectly aligned on the hour mark, the minute hand is at 2.5mins. I get when u set hands by hand there can be some imperfection, I’m just used to no more than 30secs to 1min off.


Oh my goodness I see that now. Is it the same at 12:00?
Is it noticeably off on the hour hand when the minute hand is at 12 too?

That seems really wrong. I hope they’re working with you. I know Jerome has worked through countless questions for me…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

They definitely are working with me. Responded very quickly.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> I can definitely see how 14mm might be preferred by some. I just tend to prefer 16-18mm visually. Still might give it a whirl.
> …


I’ve placed an order for the pigskin and a tropic. I’ll post up pics and my thoughts after some use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> I’ve placed an order for the pigskin and a tropic. I’ll post up pics and my thoughts after some use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look forward to that


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Straps came today! No time to make any photos, but I can tell you they’re both very great feeling! 

With the pigskin 69 star, you hardly feel like you’re wearing anything. Vintage feel. Love it

Pics coming soon…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Here’s the star 69 in pig skin:

















































The charcoal tropic will be a weekend affair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Here’s the star 69 in pig skin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How’s the flexibility, pretty soft?


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> How’s the flexibility, pretty soft?


Yes pretty soft & it’s not stiff. Feels like nothing on my wrist! I like it a lot. Probably has to do with the thinness of the strap and that nice taper to 14mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

S617 on wrist now.
I’m so impressed by the warmth this watch has. Even with the glossy dial and ceramic bezel, it doesn’t feel blingy, and still feels like a tool. It’s the same feeling I got when I tried on the OG BB58, but that watch achieves it with gilt and a matte dial and aluminum bezel. Really, really love the design of this watch.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> View attachment 16393651
> 
> S617 on wrist now.
> I’m so impressed by the warmth this watch has. Even with the glossy dial and ceramic bezel, it doesn’t feel blingy, and still feels like a tool. It’s the same feeling I got when I tried on the OG BB58, but that watch achieves it with gilt and a matte dial and aluminum bezel. Really, really love the design of this watch.


It certainly looks great on your wrist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimFandango (May 8, 2018)

blackcutlass said:


> The bezel is too busy IMO, but otherwise a handsome watch.


I actually love this bezel and hate the dial.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

and_ren said:


> View attachment 16393651
> 
> S617 on wrist now.
> I’m so impressed by the warmth this watch has. Even with the glossy dial and ceramic bezel, it doesn’t feel blingy, and still feels like a tool. It’s the same feeling I got when I tried on the OG BB58, but that watch achieves it with gilt and a matte dial and aluminum bezel. Really, really love the design of this watch.


Great pic! I too feel that this watch has a very strong sort of classic/vintage character to it despite being a chicken of the day lol. Original 50F, classic Sub, SMP 2254...yeah... I guess the fact that it doesn't leave people indifferent says a lot actually. I will look forward to what Serica will be able to achieve in the future.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

think I figured out the best resting crown position


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> View attachment 16395051
> 
> 
> think I figured out the best resting crown position


Oh nice! I’ll try this. Sleeps on the crown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Oh nice! I’ll try this. Sleeps on the crown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far, crown down is the ticket. Gains about 2 secs while wearing during the day, catches up over night.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Starting to appreciate this bracelet.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Crown and buckle matte supreme griege is definitely a match.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> So far, crown down is the ticket. Gains about 2 secs while wearing during the day, catches up over night.


+2spd at rest is the sweet spot. Mine is +1 at rest and when I wear it -1spd. When I service it I’ll request +2spd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> Starting to appreciate this bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16395806


Right!? It’s so good. It never stays off for very long. 
I have many options, but right now my favorites are

1. OEM mesh
2. Star 69 pigskin
3. Forstner ladder bracelet
4. Tie between grey Nato or C&B chevron

The tropic strap feels very nice in hand but no have not had time to wear it. Looking forward to rocking it this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Looking at your photos I'm thinking it's about time I get a tool to get this bracelet off lol


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Looking at your photos I'm thinking it's about time I get a tool to get this bracelet off lol


I used this:








Horotec Spring Bar Tweezers


Horotec tweezers for removing and inserting spring bars by compressing the spring bar on both sides evenly. Choose from mirror polish tips or stainless steel finish.




www.esslinger.com


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Right!? It’s so good. It never stays off for very long.
> I have many options, but right now my favorites are
> 
> 1. OEM mesh
> ...


Yep, there’s something about it that’s hard to elaborate on. It just works in how visually thin it is and the case and and lug shape combine with the end links and bracelet taper for a very cohesive design.
For me top 3 are OEM mesh, greige matte supreme and grey zuludiver 328 rubber nato. I need to find a leather I like on it too.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

and_ren said:


> I used this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Ill have to find something else in this style though, shipping is worth 1.5 time more than the tool 🤣


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Might have found my leather for this one. Welsbro Nori, veg tan strap. Has just a hint of shine to complement the glossy dial and ceramic bezel, ecru stitching matches the lume, dark green color complements the black and contrasts a pair of blue jeans.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

and_ren said:


> Might have found my leather for this one. Welsbro Nori, veg tan strap. Has just a hint of shine to complement the glossy dial and ceramic bezel, ecru stitching matches the lume, dark green color complements the black and contrasts a pair of blue jeans.
> View attachment 16399334


Welsbro straps are fantastic. I bought 5


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> Might have found my leather for this one. Welsbro Nori, veg tan strap. Has just a hint of shine to complement the glossy dial and ceramic bezel, ecru stitching matches the lume, dark green color complements the black and contrasts a pair of blue jeans.
> View attachment 16399334


This is excellent! How thick is that strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

mosquitojoyride said:


> Welsbro straps are fantastic. I bought 5


yes, I don’t have any high dollar leather straps for comparison, but the price is hard to beat if in the US, I also have a grey salt and a burnt toast



alas26 said:


> This is excellent! How thick is that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their website says 2.5mm. But there’s no padding, and it has a 20 to 16 taper. So it feels minimal to me. The size of the lug area matches the size of the lugs on the Serica very well.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

and_ren said:


> yes, I don’t have any high dollar leather straps for comparison, but the price is hard to beat if in the US, I also have a grey salt and a burnt toast
> 
> 
> 
> Their website says 2.5mm. But there’s no padding, and it has a 20 to 16 taper. So it feels minimal to me. The size of the lug area matches the size of the lugs on the Serica very well.


I also have the gray salt with my Smith's Everest


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

So regarding the tropic: I’ve never had to use the word supple before… but I think this is a perfect word to describe this strap. Soft, supple and something aesthetically charming about it. 

It’s extremely comfortable. I slept with the watch on last night and didn’t notice it. 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

so this is the charcoal? I like that the pattern goes up further than the actual tropic brand tropic straps which leave kind of a flat unadorned spot where it meets the watch, these look better.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> so this is the charcoal? I like that the pattern goes up further than the actual tropic brand tropic straps which leave kind of a flat unadorned spot where it meets the watch, these look better.


Yeah correct, charcoal. I was torn between this and the olive green one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

alas26 said:


> So regarding the tropic: I’ve never had to use the word supple before… but I think this is a perfect word to describe this strap. Soft, supple and something aesthetically charming about it.
> 
> It’s extremely comfortable. I slept with the watch on last night and didn’t notice it.
> 
> ...


The lume on those hands appear thin and uneven. Is there a a spot on the minute hand? Looks like a grey dot.


----------



## yolkaso95 (12 mo ago)

Lovely though


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

The zuludiver 328 rubber nato in grey. Has a way of activating weekend mode. Also takes the edge off the vintage feel and makes it fairly casual. It’s also a fairly dark grey so works with the steel/ceramic bezel.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> The zuludiver 328 rubber nato in grey. Has a way of activating weekend mode. Also takes the edge off the vintage feel and makes it fairly casual. It’s also a fairly dark grey so works with the steel/ceramic bezel.
> 
> View attachment 16401775


100% agreed! Nice shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctrune (Oct 1, 2016)

In your opinion, what's a good companion piece to the 5303? I'm looking for a new mechanical chronograph and I'm leaning either towards Maen, Yema or Nivada Grenchen.

I have found a couple vintage pieces that sort of jive with the 5303's funk, but I know for a fact that I couldn't bring myself to wear them day to day for fear of damaging them, be they 10€ or 1000€. 

Do any of you have any recomendations?


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Noctrune said:


> In your opinion, what's a good companion piece to the 5303? I'm looking for a new mechanical chronograph and I'm leaning either towards Maen, Yema or Nivada Grenchen.
> 
> I have found a couple vintage pieces that sort of jive with the 5303's funk, but I know for a fact that I couldn't bring myself to wear them day to day for fear of damaging them, be they 10€ or 1000€.
> 
> Do any of you have any recomendations?


I’d vote for Nivada Grenchen! Love the history and aesthetics. 

I have have a couple of chronographs: Zenith El Primero A384 and an Omega Speedmaster triple date. The A384 pairs better with a black 5303 and the speedy pairs better with a white 5303. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmjl (Feb 6, 2014)

Great article on Jerome the creator of Serica 5303.






Jérôme Burgert, Founder of Serica | Mainspring







www.mainspring.watch


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> So regarding the tropic: I’ve never had to use the word supple before… but I think this is a perfect word to describe this strap. Soft, supple and something aesthetically charming about it.
> 
> It’s extremely comfortable. I slept with the watch on last night and didn’t notice it.
> 
> ...


I am curious. Is this strap darker (like the shots on the granite) or lighter (like the shots in your car studio)?


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Has anyone tried swapping their bracelet around? That is long tail at 12, short buckle side at 6? I think I’m gonna try it out for a week. It seems to balance a little bit better and not have to be as tight to stay stable on the wrist.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

and_ren said:


> Has anyone tried swapping their bracelet around? That is long tail at 12, short buckle side at 6? I think I’m gonna try it out for a week. It seems to balance a little bit better and not have to be as tight to stay stable on the wrist.


The regular configuration is pretty much centered on my wrist... I don't see it changing a whole lot but I would definitely be interested in your return. Keep us posted!


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> I am curious. Is this strap darker (like the shots on the granite) or lighter (like the shots in your car studio)?


To my eye it’s typically darker. The shots in the car had direct sunlight on them so they appear a bit lighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouveau_poor (Nov 4, 2021)

bored @ work


----------



## haikucub (Apr 23, 2009)

Ool Ong said:


> Hi guys, do you know if any steel bracelets from Uncle Seiko, Strapcode or Forstner have end links compatible with the 5303? So far I've only seen on Instagram (_way_of_the_watch_) a picture with Uncle Seiko's Holzer for Speedmaster 20mm.


vaer's bracelet fits the 5303 pretty close to perfectly.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

It looks very nice but I would miss the original design of the 5303 bracelet after half a day. 😅 

Unrelated but today I just started to notice the first few scratches on the steel ring of the bezel on mine, I have a feeling this is going to be the part that will "suffer" the most from wear over the years. The nice thing about the mesh bracelet btw is that it won't ever get scratched hehe.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> It looks very nice but I would miss the original design of the 5303 bracelet after half a day. 😅
> 
> Unrelated but today I just started to notice the first few scratches on the steel ring of the bezel on mine, I have a feeling this is going to be the part that will "suffer" the most from wear over the years. The nice thing about the mesh bracelet btw is that it won't ever get scratched hehe.


Agreed, OEM mesh makes for such a cohesive design.


----------



## haikucub (Apr 23, 2009)

greyandgreen said:


> It looks very nice but I would miss the original design of the 5303 bracelet after half a day. 😅
> 
> Unrelated but today I just started to notice the first few scratches on the steel ring of the bezel on mine, I have a feeling this is going to be the part that will "suffer" the most from wear over the years. The nice thing about the mesh bracelet btw is that it won't ever get scratched hehe.


i love the way the OEM mesh bracelet looks in pics and on other wrists; it simply doesn't work on mine.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

haikucub said:


> i love the way the OEM mesh bracelet looks in pics and on other wrists; it simply doesn't work on mine.


Interesting, is it because of your wrist size? What's your wrist diameter?


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

haikucub said:


> i love the way the OEM mesh bracelet looks in pics and on other wrists; it simply doesn't work on mine.


I can see that. Because the bracelet is relatively light, it has to be worn tighter than my other bracelets. I just put my bracelet back on but upside down this time, to see if the balance improves and allows it to be worn less tight. Gonna try for a week, and report back.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

and_ren said:


> I can see that. Because the bracelet is relatively light, it has to be worn tighter than my other bracelets. I just put my bracelet back on but upside down this time, to see if the balance improves and allows it to be worn less tight. Gonna try for a week, and report back.


Curious about your thoughts on it. 
I seem to always gravitate back to the OEM mesh as it just goes with everything. I haven’t had any sizing issues with it thus far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haikucub (Apr 23, 2009)

greyandgreen said:


> Interesting, is it because of your wrist size? What's your wrist diameter?


Yeah; wrist size is a big part of it. my wrist is just shy of 7.5", so it ends up looking a little bit dainty on my wrist. The other part of it is that mesh feels a bit dressier (to me) than I usually am. Those sweet end links Serica put on the OEM mesh offsets that a little bit, but still not enough for me to feel comfortable wearing it. But still, every time I see a shot of the 5303 with the OEM mesh I'm like, "damn, that's sexy."


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

alas26 said:


> Curious about your thoughts on it.
> I seem to always gravitate back to the OEM mesh as it just goes with everything. I haven’t had any sizing issues with it thus far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do, after the first day, it is a very small difference if any. But it is does feel slightly more balance because the tail is closer to the 6 o clock side. Still gonna keep it like this for a week.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

haikucub said:


> Yeah; wrist size is a big part of it. my wrist is just shy of 7.5", so it ends up looking a little bit dainty on my wrist.


That's sort of funny because as a guy with smaller wrists, I always thought this bracelet looked best on a bigger wrist where the endlinks would sit flat along the rest of the case. It's a matter of taste I guess!


In other news it is interesting to see other micros coming up with their own take on the twin scale bezel, perhaps influenced by Serica? This is a new release from NTH. Pretty attractive with that turtle case shape I find, would be redundant for me personally, but cool stuff.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

greyandgreen said:


> That's sort of funny because as a guy with smaller wrists, I always thought this bracelet looked best on a bigger wrist where the endlinks would sit flat along the rest of the case. It's a matter of taste I guess!
> 
> 
> In other news it is interesting to see other micros coming up with their own take on the twin scale bezel, perhaps influenced by Serica? This is a new release from NTH. Pretty attractive with that turtle case shape I find, would be redundant for me personally, but cool stuff.
> ...


This came out before Serica. I had a version 2. Way too chunky for me but it’s fantastic if you have a bigger wrist. Mine is 6.5


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Oh thanks for correcting me! Yeah I feel you, at 43 mm I could never pull it off either lol.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

This double scaled bezel isn't really a rarity, Sinn have a model too since ever If I'm not mistaken?
I really like the implementation on the serica though, the double material is really nice. Gives a lot of character IMO.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

ferrin said:


> This double scaled bezel isn't really a rarity, Sinn have a model too since ever If I'm not mistaken?
> I really like the implementation on the serica though, the double material is really nice. Gives a lot of character IMO.


You know it’s good when it’s the first one that people stand up and notice.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The NTH has a cleaner design. Serica needlessly labeled the minutes / heures. 

The overall design of the Serica is very crude. The defective crown issue. The bent hands. The mismatched brushing on the bracelet and case. The Serica looks like an amateur watch hobbyists project.


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

greyandgreen said:


> Oh thanks for correcting me! Yeah I feel you, at 43 mm I could never pull it off either lol.


Wasn't the size of the watch as the lug to lug was 46. It's a thicc boi at 14.5mm. The bracelet was also too big and heavy for me at 22mm with little to no taper. Female endlinks did make it wear even bigger. Moving it to a nato helps but the thickness and heaviness of the watch head made it too top heavy so I didn't like the NATO feel. Too bad, I so wanted it to be my ultimate vacationing to an island watch.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Has anyone tried a bund strap with the 5303? I’ve never tried a bund but I could see it working here


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

So I got info from Serica on the spring bars they used with the bracelet, and it's 2mm with 1mm tips. I didn't like the looseness from normal spring bars I had in leather straps, but a 2mm spring bar placed the strap too close to the case and would have rubbed, so I found these 1.8mm by 1.0mm spring bars from Everest. Just a tip for anyone US-based that might be looking for something similar. It's a perfect fit, and very good quality. Also working well with a nato.









Rolex Datejust 36mm (6 digit) Spring Bar 1.8mm by 20.0mm


Everest's Rolex replacement spring bars for different Rolex models are custom made to the exact tolerance, size and quality Rolex uses. The spring bars offer Rolex owners an affordable option for replacement spring bars. These spring bars are exact replacements for the Datejust 6 digit models -...




www.everestbands.com


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone gotten a response from Serica recently? Just curious which communication channel (email, IG, etc) is most efficient. Thanks


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

whitemb said:


> Has anyone gotten a response from Serica recently? Just curious which communication channel (email, IG, etc) is most efficient. Thanks


Suspect they’ve been pretty busy with the new launch.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

ferrin said:


> The regular configuration is pretty much centered on my wrist... I don't see it changing a whole lot but I would definitely be interested in your return. Keep us posted!


I did end up trying thebracelet “upside down” for a while. Ultimately it didn’t make much difference, and I swapped back as the section where it doubles up fit better with the shape of my arm. Still very comfortable either way, but nothing is quite as a comfortable as a perfectly fitting oyster or h-link bracelet with a deployant. But I would not want Serica to change it, it just suits the watch too well. And It it is kind of nice to be able to wear it loose or tight depending on the mood I’m in or what I’m doing.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

just heard on the grey nato a Serica tease, sounds like James Stacey got a preview of some pieces to come soon


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

and_ren said:


> just heard on the grey nato a Serica tease, sounds like James Stacey got a preview of some pieces to come soon


That's cool! I have a feeling I will like everything they ever put out lol, bad for my wallet.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> That's cool! I have a feeling I will like everything they ever put out lol, bad for my wallet.


Yep, I just ordered a 4512 too, and it’s on the way across the pond.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

From what I've gathered of the last few posts from Serica's IG, it seems a a brand new colorway (blue?) of the 5303 is coming, it will be revealed friday. I'm excited to see that. 

I still wear mine most days, I just love this watch.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

After a few months, I think it's a solid watch. It's been growing on me, Always happy to strap it on. Comfy and accurate. A new color way might speak to more people, to be sure.
Cheers


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Found a pic on a french forum:


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

Are 5303 owners still happy with their watches? I'm hopeful they've addressed the crown issue with the new launch.... It's such a different/unique watch


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Dang, I really like that. 



ferrin said:


> Found a pic on a french forum:
> 
> View attachment 16683367


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Blee87 said:


> Are 5303 owners still happy with their watches? I'm hopeful they've addressed the crown issue with the new launch.... It's such a different/unique watch


Obviously can't and won't speak for everyone, but the answer is yes. Still happy. It's a great watch, very wearable, very unique. 
Cheers


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Obviously can't and won't speak for everyone, but the answer is yes. Still happy. It's a great watch, very wearable, very unique.
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing and glad to hear. Did you have problems with the crown and had to get it fixed or you were one of the lucky ones?


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Duplicate


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Blee87 said:


> Are 5303 owners still happy with their watches? I'm hopeful they've addressed the crown issue with the new launch.... It's such a different/unique watch



Yes, I love it more than I even expected. Have it on today. Was easily my most worn watch, and definitely my most accurate.

I ended up also getting a 4512, and I wear it a bit more actually now, but the 5303 is the better watch. And mine went to Serica for the crown work.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Same here, very satisfied since I got mine (white dial), like and_ren I wear it more than any other watch. I will never sell it, the design is just too perfect, and the build quality is really solid. To me it's all a sports watch needs to be.

The Serica store page was updated with lots of pics of the new "bleu nuit" dial to be seen. It's a pretty daring look, and I like how deep the blue is, great work from Jérôme once again. Not sure how legible the outer bezel is though.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

People are making fun of me on FB for claiming this "brand" ripped off the original design of the Serica bezel, lol. Even the fonts are the same. (The pic is not great but you can zoom)


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> People are making fun of me on FB for claiming this "brand" ripped off the original design of the Serica bezel, lol. Even the fonts are the same. (The pic is not great but you can zoom)
> View attachment 16745518


Definitely agree the bezel insert is nearly a copy. Haha, I suppose Serica should be flattered?


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

ferrin said:


> Found a pic on a french forum:
> 
> View attachment 16683367


damn that's 🔥 

I'm confused AF tho looking at the strap... does anyone have own one and has a pic of it on an nato to compare?


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

bunnswatch said:


> I'm confused AF tho looking at the strap... does anyone have own one and has a pic of it on an nato to compare?


Lots of pics on instagram, go have a look. The blue color scheme won't ship until October so you'll have to wait to see that one. I'm not a huge fan of the mesh and my wrist is probably going to be too small for it anyway, but it seems like some other bracelets and fitted rubber straps are able to fit on this watch, and it looks great on a variety of nato straps.









Any further insights on this watch from owners? How has the quality held up after ~10 months? I'm on the fence between this (5303-1 with crown at 9) and a boring new Seiko diver with QC issues. I think the Serica is a much more interesting and unique watch.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

nk.technical said:


> Lots of pics on instagram, go have a look. The blue color scheme won't ship until October so you'll have to wait to see that one. I'm not a huge fan of the mesh and my wrist is probably going to be too small for it anyway, but it seems like some other bracelets and fitted rubber straps are able to fit on this watch, and it looks great on a variety of nato straps.
> View attachment 16749745
> 
> 
> Any further insights on this watch from owners? How has the quality held up after ~10 months? I'm on the fence between this (5303-1 with crown at 9) and a boring new Seiko diver with QC issues. I think the Serica is a much more interesting and unique watch.


Great watch IMHO. Wearability is very good, timekeeping has been good too. Then, there's the style part, and that's a definitive plus in my book: classic styling cues, and a very unique identity is a winner combo in nowadays production. I like the high quality overall feeling and the low profile. 
Cheers


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> People are making fun of me on FB for claiming this "brand" ripped off the original design of the Serica bezel, lol. Even the fonts are the same. (The pic is not great but you can zoom)
> View attachment 16745518


yeah, that’s ridiculous, but I guess it a form of flattery


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

nk.technical said:


> Lots of pics on instagram, go have a look. The blue color scheme won't ship until October so you'll have to wait to see that one. I'm not a huge fan of the mesh and my wrist is probably going to be too small for it anyway, but it seems like some other bracelets and fitted rubber straps are able to fit on this watch, and it looks great on a variety of nato straps.
> View attachment 16749745
> 
> 
> Any further insights on this watch from owners? How has the quality held up after ~10 months? I'm on the fence between this (5303-1 with crown at 9) and a boring new Seiko diver with QC issues. I think the Serica is a much more interesting and unique watch.


Thanks! Yeah I ended up googling a few pics of other iterations. Looks good.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

I just placed an order for the 5303-1 with normal crown. I spent a long time considering the destro crown option, but ultimately decided it would be a little too weird for me on the left wrist. I liked the new blue colorway but it really changes the look of the watch and the contrast between the bezel scales which I think is one of the most interesting features of the watch. Anyway I'm a sucker for black dials. Serica also lets you cancel or change your order before shipping with no charge, so if I change my mind about the crown placement it's not a big deal. (I feel like you could probably also have a watchmaker change the orientation of the dial and hands so that a 3:00 crown becomes a 9:00 crown, since there is no date wheel, but I'm not sure if this is actually possible)

The shipping date for this batch is late August (October for the blue dial). I'll post an update when it arrives! I'm also looking for another bracelet to put it on, considering the Uncle Seiko Speedmaster flatlink bracelet with the polished/brushed finish. It seems people have had luck adapting some of these bracelets with the hollow end-links onto the Serica. I'm also going to try some rubber straps for the BB58 and Rolex Sub and see what is able to fit.


----------



## Vue (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm the opposite 🤪 placed the order for the 5303-2 with the normal crown but now considering the destro crown 😄


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

Vue said:


> I'm the opposite 🤪 placed the order for the 5303-2 with the normal crown but now considering the destro crown 😄


Okay, maybe weird but I prefer the destro crown on the silver dial version. Why? I have no idea. I guess maybe the black version looks a bit more traditional to me. If I were in your shoes I'd definitely go for it!


----------



## Vue (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh, I totally agree the black dial does look more traditional which is why visually the normal crown location would look best on it rather than the silver/white. I should really reach out to Serica about this asap 😅 it's been a long time since a watch design got me so excited and I feel like ordering another just for backup 😁


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

"The shipping date for this batch is late August (October for the blue dial)."

Are we still before or after Serica's delay announcement?


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> "The shipping date for this batch is late August (October for the blue dial)."
> 
> Are we still before or after Serica's delay announcement?


Email from Jerome yesterday:
_



We're happy to say that everything is very much on schedule and that assembly has started a few days ago in Switzerland.

This means that it is safe to believe that we will be able to import the ref. 5303-1 and 5303-2 to Paris and start shipping very soon. By very soon, we mean mid-September at the latest.

More good news for those of you expecting the Crystal Blue Beauty, aka ref. 5303-3: these unique bezels are currently under inspection and will be heading to the assembly workshop in the next couple of weeks. Also very much on time here!

Click to expand...

_


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Great, looks like you guys are luckier than we were last year, happy to hear it!
Separate note but I just got this from Serica, their tropic in olive green. Perfect match for the 5303 and the quality is A+! I think I might get their beige one next.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

So who else is waiting for their watch? Hoping they start to ship this week, it's been two weeks since the last update and haven't seen any new posts or information from Jerome.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

nk.technical said:


> So who else is waiting for their watch? Hoping they start to ship this week, it's been two weeks since the last update and haven't seen any new posts or information from Jerome.


Which one are you waiting for? Anyways, hope you'll get it soon 
Cheers!


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

While we're waiting for the future owners to get their watch, here's another wrist shot... I recently got the off-white tropic from Serica. It's beautiful and makes for a striking combo imho, really love it!










A bit of a shame though that the strap stains quite easily and I haven't found any way to clean it properly yet (let me know if you guys have any idea), do consider this if you are interested in this particular strap.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## TireShopBoy (Jun 23, 2017)

It's great to see a diver trying something new with the dial design. Style and size is great. I may not like the end links on the mesh, but I suspect that will look a lot better in person.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

Okay, new update. Inspecting and packing this weekend, shipping starts next week. I was hoping to get it in September but depending on the slowness of shipping it might not be til October…


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

From instagram…


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

VENT Warning: 

Pretty excited to take delivery yesterday of my new 5303-2 after a 3.5 month wait.

Not so excited to find out that the well known “crown and hacking issue” were not fully resolved for this release, despite pre-sale messaging from Serica that it was.

By this I mean that it’s a 50-50 probability that the seconds hand will stop when pulling out the crown. Sometimes the hand will stop, then start up for a few seconds before stopping again. The minute hand will often “jump” out of position when the crown is pushed in, maddening.

For $1200+, I expected more, way more, despite knowing the history of the crown situation (keyless works?) before buying, and despite my gut instinct not to take this leap of faith.

Now, I suppose that I need go down the path of trying to return it, or try to get it fixed. or sell it.

Caveat Emptor y’all…


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

Mototime said:


> VENT Warning:
> 
> Pretty excited to take delivery yesterday of my new 5303-2 after a 3.5 month wait.
> 
> ...


Thats very disappointing to hear - Jerome was repeatedly reassuring that this problem was solved. Mine is coming on Tuesday so I’ll take a look when it arrives…


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

That's surprising. Really sorry to hear that. For us who were part of the second part of the first batch (i.e watches received early november last year), the issue was definitely fixed, mine has had no issue. What went wrong I wonder?


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

N


nk.technical said:


> Thats very disappointing to hear - Jerome was repeatedly reassuring that this problem was solved. Mine is coming on Tuesday so I’ll take a look when it arrives…


Thanks. Your feedback will be of interest to me in how I go forward. I’ve already contacted Jerome and he’ll probably get back to me after the weekend.

Some good news, the timekeeping on my 5303 is currently about 2-4 sec/day out of the box.


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

Mototime said:


> VENT Warning:
> 
> Pretty excited to take delivery yesterday of my new 5303-2 after a 3.5 month wait.
> 
> ...


Thats really aggravating. I was one of the very first batch of 200 last year. It is already frustrating when you're taking a leap of good faith being one of the first to buy into a product, knowing full well you are going to deal with some growing pains, but for them to continue to ship them with the possibility of this issue is just appalling to me.

I really do like the watch. The design, case, and materials used are all top notch and I would serious consider it one of my favorite watches to wear. But the movement REALLY holds this piece back. It feels cheap and finicky. It's not fun to use, and as a result, I wear my other watches way more, and this one gets relegated to essentially being a beater watch.
Would I sell it? Heck no. I am absolutely in love with the design and feel of the watch. But im just so constantly disappointed when I pick it up and try to set the time.

I would easily consider paying a premium on this watch if they were to upgrade the movement to something more reliable that works with the case. Heck, if it were to have a premium movement, I would possibly consider this my one watch. It is that enjoyable.

That being said, Jerome is a decent fellow. He will speak to you personally and do his best to resolve the issue. Yet I just cant understand why this problem persists.

**Can I ask how you found out that it may still be an issue?


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

blairgscott said:


> **Can I ask how you found out that it may still be an issue?


My 5303 was delivered yesterday, so I quickly experienced the issue. It is a beautiful and distinctive watch, but like you noted, the use of a proven movement would have been highly advantageous for both Serica and its customers, imo.


----------



## valleybrook66 (Feb 16, 2016)

Please keep us posted all. Thank you


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> For anyone else who might need to fill out the US Customs WATCH / CLOCK WORKSHEET, here are the numbers that I received from Jerome:
> 
> Strap value: 175 EUR
> Case value: 500 EUR
> ...


Quoting because I was just asked to fill out the customs worksheet via DHL, and had to go digging for this post I remembered seeing! Hopefully this helps someone else out..


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

nk.technical said:


> Quoting because I was just asked to fill out the customs worksheet via DHL, and had to go digging for this post I remembered seeing! Hopefully this helps someone else out..


I had to do the same. Thanks for the info.


----------



## underhill (Nov 6, 2020)

Same problem here. Waiting for Serica's answer.

A bit disappointed as I thought the issue had been dealt with, but I'm confident (or hopeful) it will be fixed quickly.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

Received mine today.

Firstly the crown and hacking issue is definitely present.

Secondly the fit and finish is bad. I will update once I've had a chance to take photos.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

Please excuse the rant, I'm actually pretty upset right now. This was not a small purchase for me and even if I get to return it, the import duties alone will have cost me more than a Hamilton with better fit and finish.

I consider 1075 EUR to be on the high end of pricing for a microbrand. The level of fit and finish, I haven't even seen this in cheap watches.

The movement behaves erratically when the crown is in the hacking position. The second hand sometimes won't hack, sometimes it will stop if you apply and maintain outward pressure on the crown. Meanwhile the minute hand jumps back and forth randomly.

The bracelet - unlike Serica's youtube video, my bracelet does not go through the clasp easily. Either the clasp is too narrow or the bracelet is too wide. The bracelet goes in fine for about an inch, past that it takes a lot of force to insert it further. The bracelet itself is soft and on the wrist with the tail inside it's almost impossible to tighten past 1 inch.

Sorry for the large images, I left them uncompressed to show the details.

I urge people to check the tips of their lugs. I have 1 out of 4 lug tips that looks undamaged.

Seven o'clock lug - rather than a curve it's a curve then a straight line then a kink going into a straight line away from the bracelet then another kink back towards the bracelet:









One o'clock lug - that's a physical dent on the brushed surface where it's been ground down too far:









Eleven o'clock lug - the polished bevel taken in too close to the bracelet, ending with a messy uneven kink:









Bezel doesn't line up - it's difficult to see the misalignment at 12 through a photo, more apparent when you look at the 3 and 9 markers:


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Now you’re all making me want to go and scrutinize my own 5303-2 but tbh I almost never notice these things. Ignorance is bliss I guess.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

bobjane said:


> Please excuse the rant, I'm actually pretty upset right now. This was not a small purchase for me and even if I get to return it, the import duties alone will have cost me more than a Hamilton with better fit and finish.
> 
> I consider 1075 EUR to be on the high end of pricing for a microbrand. The level of fit and finish, I haven't even seen this in cheap watches.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your watch also has issues.

As an update to my earlier post on 22-Sep when I mentioned my message to Serica regarding the movement issues, I have not yet heard back from Serica. 

Based on their good reputation, I’ll cut them a small bit of slack, given that they’re busy with deliveries and the upcoming blue dial release, but not for too long.

The fact that this new batch of 5303s was sent out with known issues is very concerning. This is not an inexpensive watch for many.

I’ll be very interested in hearing Serica’s response soon.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

This is quite weird, and admittedly, rubs against their reputation. Maybe limited finished batches is the way to go for those smaller companies, taking the time to be sure everything is flawless, even if the price to pay is people who can't get their hands on the product.
I'm waiting for mine (first batch) to be back from servicing.
TBH I didn't notice any imperfections in the finishing, but maybe I didn't look quite in details, I'll have a closer look when I get it back. 
Cheers


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

That's incredibly frustrating - especially given the customs duties, back and forth with quality on the first round, etc. Those lugs are unacceptable, but do appear to be an outlier with regards to all of the other 5303s I've seen. Regardless, one would hope with small volumes and what "appears" to be a high attention to detail, that this kind of thing would never slip through.

I have a 4512 and it is stellar for the price point, so much so that I ordered a 5303-2. I just received my shipping details and am now rather anxiously curious to see what will be in the box upon its arrival.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

I can confirm my watch is doing that crown thing as well. Not a deal breaker but I can see how it’s annoying at this price.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

Wow, those lugs really are a mess @bobjane, that's awful. You should ask them for a replacement and to cover any and all fees.
Everyone's comments have inspired me to check my 5303 more thoroughly, on both movement and case finish (the dial and bezel I know are perfect because I stare directly at them multiple times a day).

-The movement hacks like 80 percent of the time. I was CERTAIN there was no problem with this. Never noticed that in almost a year of ownership. Wow. I feel a bit stupid, lol.
-Everything looks good when it comes to the case. Regarding the lugs, every line is sharply defined and follows its' natural curve.

A bit disappointing regarding the movement but it doesn't change my excellent experience with the watch overall day to day, although I agree that it is not normal to see this at this pricepoint.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

I've emailed Serica to return the watch for a refund. I did also ask them to reimburse the import duties considering they let a unit this bad through quality control.

Regarding the lugs. I've now had a chance to look at it under ambient daylight and it's not nearly as apparent. However any directional lighting such as a a desk lamp immediately draws attention to where the lines are crooked.



Mototime said:


> As an update to my earlier post on 22-Sep when I mentioned my message to Serica regarding the movement issues, I have not yet heard back from Serica.


It worries me that your communication to Serica has gone unanswered for 6 days. That shouldn't happen no matter how busy they are.

I don't understand how we still have the movement issue. It was well documented with the first batch and Serica has repeatedly stated that it was fixed for this second batch. Did Serica do no quality checks or make a conscious decision to send them out as is? At this point they could save themselves a lot of grief by reading these customer emails and not continuing to send out watches with the movement problem.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Serica absolutely knows their movements are defective and still sold the watches.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

bobjane said:


> I've emailed Serica to return the watch for a refund. I did also ask them to reimburse the import duties considering they let a unit this bad through quality control.
> 
> Regarding the lugs. I've now had a chance to look at it under ambient daylight and it's not nearly as apparent. However any directional lighting such as a a desk lamp immediately draws attention to where the lines are crooked.
> 
> ...


Regarding the movement, (and not taking sides right), they had an issue quite similar with the Oris 400, bit of slack is common even on older very widely used movements. Usually it settle without issue if you just push a bit forward then back and just slightly in the opposite direction when you set the time (I'm not sure I'm clear, lol I've come across this hack on different threads concerning different watches...)
I don't think it's a good thing that it's there, but it doesn't impact the overall movement functioning and precision and once you're acquainted with how your watch should be set, it's just a habit to a small quirk (obviously would be nicer without)
Anyways, it's a pity those issues are rubbing against the grain of an otherwise great watch. sigh
Cheers


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

ferrin said:


> Regarding the movement, (and not taking sides right), they had an issue quite similar with the Oris 400, bit of slack is common even on older very widely used movements. Usually it settle without issue if you just push a bit forward then back and just slightly in the opposite direction when you set the time (I'm not sure I'm clear, lol I've come across this hack on different threads concerning different watches...)
> I don't think it's a good thing that it's there, but it doesn't impact the overall movement functioning and precision and once you're acquainted with how your watch should be set, it's just a habit to a small quirk (obviously would be nicer without)
> Anyways, it's a pity those issues are rubbing against the grain of an otherwise great watch. sigh
> Cheers


To be fair I haven't used the word defective.

I read through this entire thread as well as every review I could find before making my purchase so I understand the issue well. I'm also aware that BobMartian is a troll against Serica and I hate that he is replying to me and that his name is similar to mine.

The fact is that Serica acknowledged the problem and arranged for batch 1 buyers to send their watches to local watchmakers to install a spacer. Serica has also repeatedly said that the problem with the way the crown is attached to the movement has been fundamentally fixed for the second round of 5303. Now here's at least three 2nd round buyers with this problem.

I can't speak for anyone else but I wouldn't have bought this watch if Serica didn't say the problem was fixed.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

bobjane said:


> To be fair I haven't used the word defective.


No you didn't! I edited my post lol And yes it was due to our friend 😂
This being said, I'm sorry to read about your issues for more than one reason. 
I'm myself waiting to get my watch back (again, I had the spacer put in place, now, it's the deeper fix) and I'll report about my findings.
I would say that living at the other end of the world versus 20 mns from the company also leads to a different feeling when this kind of matter happens.
Cheers


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

I contacted serica and they kinda gaslit me




























essentially you don’t understand the movement and these are actually “features”.

also the mechanism _could _be improved but we decided f it and sell it anyway in our watches.

yeah I considering getting the California dial field watch after this but no more. To be fair I actually like the build and feel of the watch and I’m not normally a movement person at all, but if these are known issues and this is how they chose to respond then I dunno.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

Warning: Long. 

My watch arrived today and it's been a real emotional roller coaster. For starters, I am definitely having problems with the crown mechanism. About one in ten times, when the crown is pulled out, the second hand continues marching forward. I can turn the crown counter-clockwise to move the minute hand backwards, but turning the crown clockwise results in a ticking noise every ~ quarter turn and the minute hand jumps a little without moving. The other nine or so times setting the time works flawlessly. Screwing down the crown feels kind of rough on the threads compared to my other screw-downs. Overall very unimpressed with the movement and crown, not withstanding any accuracy which I'm expecting to be excellent. It actually reminds me of my vintage Sub, which does not have hacking and the minute hand is kind of uncontrollable as you set the time, the seconds hand even starts moving in the opposite direction if you move the minute hand backwards. But that's a 55 year old movement, and the competition here is the SW200 and ETA 2824 which are both more refined than this, even at the lowest grade calibre. And remember the movement in this watch is the highest of two grades offered by SOPROD. It feels more like a cheap Miyota to me (although sounds much nicer, at least!)

I was careful looking at the lugs after the previous post about wear, but I found no flaws. Bezel is lined up very well, maaaaybe a hair off from perfect but it's no Seiko. The bezel action is maybe the best feature of the watch, it's so fun to turn. I'm not used to having dive bezels and I find it too easy to accidentally change it while handling the watch, but that just gives me an excuse to play with it more.

Unforseen issue - the stock bracelet won't size down small enough for my 6.25" wrist. It wears a little too loose. This isn't the end of the world for me as I wasn't planning on wearing it on the bracelet much anyway, but it was disappointing because I read from another person with roughly the same wrist size that it was fine. Now I'm questioning if maybe my wrist is closer to 6". But I have other traditional bracelets that are able to fit me without issue. This is definitely something to be aware of if you have small wrists.

I knew the dial would be small, but holy cow! This thing wears small and is a real treasure for those who prefer small watches. It wears smaller than my vintage ~40mm Sub. It also wears smaller than my 38mm Hamilton Khaki. And even though it has a longer L2L, it appears even smaller than my Tudor BB36 because the dial is noticeably smaller! If you're afraid of small wrist presence, you shouldn't buy the black dial version. I suspect the white/silver dial makes the watch look a little bit larger.

I read before that removing the bracelet was very difficult, and they were right, even though I had the correct tool. It was a challenge. I think it's due to the stiffness of the spring bars used, and the tight tolerance of the bracelet end links. Once off, I tried a ton of straps and am very happy with how versatile it is!

I see almost zero curvature of the minute hand. On the earlier batches there were a lot of comments about the minute hand curving downwards towards the dial, and some back and forth about how this was intentionally done to preserve legibility at certain angles. I wonder if this was adjusted for the 3rd batch? I have only seen photos of the earlier batches but to my eye I only see the warping of the crystal edge, I don't see any actual angle to the minute hand.

The dial is so glossy black that it looks almost white when reflected at a light source. The ceramic part of the bezel is quite glossy too, and combined with the semi-domed reflective crystal, creates a really awesome look on the wrist. I don't find that I miss a logo on the dial at all. The oversized crown doesn't bug me at 3:00, I had considered going Destro but I'm glad I didn't as the watch looks weird/funky enough as it is. The lume isn't as bright as my more expensive watches but it's fine and very unique looking in the dark.

In the end, it would be challenging for me to recommend this experience to someone else. But I think the watch is absolutely beautiful, there's so many great things about it from the lume plots and dial design to the stunning lug shape. If I were to offer some advice to Serica it would be: ditch the movement, and sign your damn crown. But it sounds like they are sticking with SOPROD, so I hope they work to improve the winding/hacking mechanism because it just feels bad right now and that's definitely the weak point of the watch.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> I contacted serica and they kinda gaslit me
> 
> View attachment 16930013
> 
> ...


My $179 Seestern 600T‘s NH35 (regulated to 3 positions by Seestern) is currently running at +1 spd and, it hacks flawlessly. My new $1200+ Serica 5303-2, aside from the crappy hacking and time setting, is actually keeping great time at 0 spd for almost a week. Hmmm…

Regardless, my perception of the 5303-2 in light of the existing issues and the resulting effect on my owner experience is that I feel that I significantly overpaid for Serica, never again.

I have yet to receive responses from Serica to my 2 messages going back to 22-Sep., disappointing.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

nk.technical said:


> Unforseen issue - the stock bracelet won't size down small enough for my 6.25" wrist.


I've mentioned this before but I think it will be useful advice for you so here goes: my wrist is a bit smaller than yours and the bracelet wears perfectly - The key here is to close the clasp FURTHER than the last hole. Serica recommended I do this when I mentioned the issue to them and it works.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Mototime said:


> My $179 Seestern 600T‘s NH35 (regulated to 3 positions by Seestern) is currently running at +1 spd and, it hacks flawlessly. My new $1200+ Serica 5303-2, aside from the crappy hacking and time setting, is actually keeping great time at 0 spd for almost a week. Hmmm…
> 
> Regardless, my perception of the 5303-2 in light of the existing issues and the resulting effect on my owner experience is that I feel that I significantly overpaid for Serica, never again.
> 
> I have yet to receive responses from Serica to my 2 messages going back to 22-Sep., disappointing.


considering the response I got you’re not missing much


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> considering the response I got you’re not missing much


Agree. I did mention to Serica that I was leaning toward returning the watch, so I wonder if thats the reason they’re seemingly avoiding me.

Failing that, I may try to recoup some the cost via selling it. TBD


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

yellowfury said:


> I contacted serica and they kinda gaslit me
> 
> essentially you don’t understand the movement and these are actually “features”.





ferrin said:


> I'm myself waiting to get my watch back (again, I had the spacer put in place, now, it's the deeper fix) and I'll report about my findings.


Where did you contact them and how long did it take them to reply? I emailed [email protected] 3 days ago with no response. I tried their website contact form yesterday, nothing so far either. I'd really like to know if it's slow communication or they're avoiding me.

The part of their response about testing the caliber... soldiers went to war in mechanical watches 70+ years ago. Is the ability to withstand golfing and mountain biking a worthwhile tradeoff for sloppiness in 2022?

There are also obvious inconsistencies in Serica's responses here. Why are they arranging first the spacer fix and then the "better fix" for some Soprod 5303 owners but telling others to just accept the problem?



nk.technical said:


> Unforseen issue - the stock bracelet won't size down small enough for my 6.25" wrist. It wears a little too loose. This isn't the end of the world for me as I wasn't planning on wearing it on the bracelet much anyway, but it was disappointing because I read from another person with roughly the same wrist size that it was fine. Now I'm questioning if maybe my wrist is closer to 6". But I have other traditional bracelets that are able to fit me without issue. This is definitely something to be aware of if you have small wrists.


Is the tail bottoming out or does it just not go through the clasp any further? My bracelet really struggles to size down past maybe 7.5 to 8" - it will go smaller than my 6.5" wrist but takes a lot of force. Either the clasp is too tight or the bracelet too wide.



Mototime said:


> Regardless, my perception of the 5303-2 in light of the existing issues and the resulting effect on my owner experience is that I feel that I significantly overpaid for Serica, never again.
> 
> I have yet to receive responses from Serica to my 2 messages going back to 22-Sep., disappointing.


I tend to agree. The sheer number of problems with my unit and case finishing (the lugs) that wouldn't be acceptable on a $30 Timex, plus the inconsistencies now being reported by others. This tells me that serious corners were cut in manufacturing or quality control or both.

They are also not answering my emails.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

bobjane said:


> Is the tail bottoming out or does it just not go through the clasp any further? My bracelet really struggles to size down past maybe 7.5 to 8" - it will go smaller than my 6.5" wrist but takes a lot of force. Either the clasp is too tight or the bracelet too wide.


No, it is simply a matter of being on the last "indent". My tail has no problem traveling through the clasp and will go a bit further beyond the last indent; it might be a while before I have the patience to reattach the bracelet but I'll try to lock down the clasp at the point where it actually fits my wrist as per @greyandgreen .

I really hate to say I am enjoying the watch so far, but I truly am despite my complaints! And if I just keep it on my wrist I'll never have to unscrew the crown anyway


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

bobjane said:


> Where did you contact them and how long did it take them to reply? I emailed [email protected] 3 days ago with no response. I tried their website contact form yesterday, nothing so far either. I'd really like to know if it's slow communication or they're avoiding me.
> 
> The part of their response about testing the caliber... soldiers went to war in mechanical watches 70+ years ago. Is the ability to withstand golfing and mountain biking a worthwhile tradeoff for sloppiness in 2022?
> 
> ...


the email address you listed is the one I used.

honestly before i wasn’t upset but now I am. It sucks because the build quality on mine in every other aspect is fine but now knowing there’s an issue with the movement and the fact that the brand has known about it and still puts it out is upsetting to say the least. This isn’t a $100 Chinese watch (although I’m sure if you look deep enough we’d find most of the watch is from China anyway). We’re all paying for whatever the majority value of “Swiss made” is supposed to bring.

Edit- well I pulled a Karen and demanded to either have the watch repaired under warranty to fix the hacking issue or to receive a full refund under EU law. We’ll see how this goes.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

Still no reply to my emails to Serica so I've been trying to take clearer photos of my lugs. Might have to borrow a camera.

Right click the photos, open in new tab, then click on them to view full size.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

update- yeah this watch is going back. F this guy saying the broken hacking is “how it is at the moment”.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> View attachment 16931751
> 
> 
> update- yeah this watch is going back. F this guy saying the broken hacking is “how it is at the moment”.


What medium or email address to Serica did you use to get this response.

I still haven’t heard back after a week, and 2 message.

Thanks.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Mototime said:


> What medium or email address to Serica did you use to get this response.
> 
> I still haven’t heard back after a week, and 2 message.
> 
> Thanks.


im still using the hello @ serica email. Not sure why mine is being answered but other people’s are not.

edit- regardless I’m done. I gave this brand a shot and even my earlier posts in the thread indicate how much leeway I was giving them but their poor customer service/straight up trying to gaslight me into accepting an inferior product is the straw that broke the camel’s back. I requested to return the watch with a full refund. I just want to wash my hands of this brand completely.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> im still using the hello @ serica email. Not sure why mine is being answered but other people’s are not.
> 
> edit- regardless I’m done. I gave this brand a shot and even my earlier posts in the thread indicate how much leeway I was giving them but their poor customer service/straight up trying to gaslight me into accepting an inferior product is the straw that broke the camel’s back. I requested to return the watch with a full refund. I just want to wash my hands of this brand completely.


Thanks.

I wholeheartedly agree, and I’m attempting to do the same.

This is just unacceptable behavior on Serica’s part to misrepresent an issue as resolved when it’s clearly not, and then attempt to blow it off as the best path. Nope.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

Me too. I just want to return the watch and be done with this unpleasantness.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Mototime said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree, and I’m attempting to do the same.
> 
> This is just unacceptable behavior on Serica’s part to misrepresent an issue as resolved when it’s clearly not, and then attempt to blow it off as the best path. Nope.





bobjane said:


> Me too. I just want to return the watch and be done with this unpleasantness.


reminds me of the ming 17.09 issue last year where the movement was broken on a lot of watches. Instead of saying that’s just how it is ming repaired All the watches and delayed the remainder until they could resolve the issue and people on this site were absolutely scathing at Ming’s response.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

Mototime said:


> This is just unacceptable behavior on Serica’s part to misrepresent an issue as resolved when it’s clearly not, and then attempt to blow it off as the best path. Nope.


Earlier in this thread I found this screenshot of an email from Serica regarding this issue, and now they tell you it's normal.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

bobjane said:


> Earlier in this thread I found this screenshot of an email from Serica regarding this issue, and now they tell you it's normal.
> View attachment 16931854


like I said, gaslighting.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

Are we sure this new batch didn't already get that "fix" before shipping? Does anyone with a fixed first batch watch still have the occasional hacking issue?


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

nk.technical said:


> Are we sure this new batch didn't already get that "fix" before shipping? Does anyone with a fixed first batch watch still have the occasional hacking issue?


How can anyone know for sure when Serica's story is different every time? Did a quick search through this thread:



blairgscott said:


> I received an update from Serica yesterday regarding a specific watch assembly issue they just became aware of as the watches reached their owners last week. Apparently there is a specification regarding the crown/stem that a select few watchmakers assembling the watch were unaware of. This does not affect all watches, just those assembled by this particular watchmaker. They are very apologetic and forthcoming about it. No further watches will be affected by this issue.
> 
> They are working on making things right for those already affected and will be providing a solution shortly.





pmjl said:


> In the latest email from Serica updating about the remaining 200pcs to be dispatched they’ve talked about the issue with the crown in a few of the 1st batch watches.
> 
> As per Jerome:
> 
> ...





Pdizzle said:


> Mine was from the second batch that was supposedly fixed and I was assured by Hadrien in customer service that my watch wouldn't have the previous crown issues. Not sure what happened.





Pdizzle said:


> Serica received my watch this morning and verified that there is indeed a problem with the hacking seconds. It will be sent to their watchmaker tomorrow. They've told me that if they can repair the watch they will do so and send it back. If not, I will receive a new one.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Talk is cheap, but I’m still hoping Serica chooses to do the right thing and resolve the issue, and allow owners to return the watch, per their Return Policy.

But, if Serica does not communicate with me, I’m a bit unclear how to kick-off that process.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mototime said:


> Talk is cheap, but I’m still hoping Serica chooses to do the right thing and resolve the issue, and allow owners to return the watch, per their Return Policy.
> 
> But, if Serica does not communicate with me, I’m a bit unclear how to kick-off that process.
> 
> View attachment 16932155


Did you try their instagram? I had one of these second batches on order since june and when I discovered that delivery was happening nowhere near August I went ahead and bought a speedy and cancelled my Serica order. Sorry to hear about these issues for everyone though, but I guess I'm glad I did now..

Anyway, getting ahold of them was a friggin journey. I had success as a mixture of dm's to their instagram, [email protected], and [email protected] serica-watches. But I did have to move through the three to get a final cancellation done over 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

I can't speak to the specifics of the movement issue, as I am awaiting receipt of my 5303, but I see this as reflective of a few different facets of the microbrand world...

*Isolated assembly & case finishing issues*

At this price point, cases and many other components are typically manufactured in China/Taiwan with some final finishing/assembly steps (e.g. crown tubes inserted, bezel bits, etc.) in the assembly 'country of origin' - Switzerland in this case. Cases could be made in Switzerland, but seems doubtful at the price point. 
Several people managed to let the inconsistent case finishing on @bobjane's watch slip past them - at a minimum the case maker, Swiss assembler, and Serica QC/packing.
Same could be said for any bezel misalignment issues. We know this happens on watches across the spectrum and at all price points, so disappointing, but not surprising.
A microbrand manufacturer could take the MKII route and painstakingly evaluate every facet of every piece of every watch and reject a huge amount of parts, ultimately resulting in less product and long lead times. In this situation, people get mad because they have to wait forever and/or they get mad because they can't buy a watch due to limited quantities. I don't think this is where Serica is going and that's probably ok, but they may be moving faster than they should at this stage of their development.
*Movement "issues"*

Everyone should be well aware of the recent events causing significant supply chain issues, a huge spike in disposable income and corresponding spike in watch consumption, and the resultant difficulty in procuring quality Swiss movements, especially for smaller independent manufacturers. Lots of manufacturers have had to move to Selitta or other movement manufacturers - Doxa and Tudor (non in-house) are two examples, many others out there. Bottom line - its hard to come by good, base-level Swiss movements at any scale/volume.
Soprod's "Newton" P092 is a 'new' calibre for the manufacturer, but is based on lots of historical predecessors in their own lines and others. A full balance bridge has been a signature of some storied brands for decades and is a great detail for this movement. By all accounts, the performance (rate, beat error, etc.) of the movement as noted by professionals (watchmakers) is stellar.
I haven't handled the 5303 crown yet, so I'm not going to defend the setting/winding/hacking, but will say that across my collection different movements certainly have different feels and require different techniques to set correctly. I have experienced the 'non-hacking' condition on movements from Selitta and Tudor (MT5402) if the crown is not manipulated perfectly - it does happen to other movements. I've also experienced the jumpy minute hand on some older eta movements. Is this ideal? No. Is the P092 young and is this a subtle user interface issue? Yes and probably. Are movements that exhibit this behavior defective? In my opinion, absolutely not.
FWIW - the handset, ligne, and height of the P092 are the same as an eta 2824. While the stems are almost certainly not compatible, if one was inclined to have an eta powered Serica, it would be a fairly easy and straightforward swap.
For me, I see Serica as being between a rock and a hard place with regards to movement supply and they've elected to go with a new(er) and high-performance movement via Soprod. Depending on where you land in the watch world and what your experience and personal level of detail are, you may or may not ever perceive the crown interface to be an issue - most will be very pleased with the timekeeping performance and go along with life. 

I don't expect Serica is perceiving the Soprod as a defective movement or that they are trying to pull a fast one on folks by supplying some shoddy equipment. They aren't lifelong horologists born with a loupe on one eye, etc., etc. - they are aesthetically driven designers who are outsourcing effectively everything except the final boxing/shipping of their product. The population of Watchuseek, on the other hand, is comprised of mainly deep enthusiasts (WIS) and hyper-critical of the smallest details who will certainly find something to complain about.

The wonky finishing is what bothers me most at this point - that's something multiple people should have seen and stopped, especially people that I would expect to have the aesthetics at the forefront. Just my two cents...


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

SenorPedro said:


> I don't expect Serica is perceiving the Soprod as a defective movement or that they are trying to pull a fast one on folks by supplying some shoddy equipment. They aren't lifelong horologists born with a loupe on one eye, etc., etc. - they are aesthetically driven designers who are outsourcing effectively everything except the final boxing/shipping of their product. The population of Watchuseek, on the other hand, is comprised of mainly deep enthusiasts (WIS) and hyper-critical of the smallest details who will certainly find something to complain about.


I don't entirely disagree with the point you're making overall, but this one piece is, to me, what's most damning about all of it. Yes, it is tough for a small brand to get it all right all the time. Totally understandable even if extremely frustrating. 

...but, you can't use the "only WIS are so particular" as an excuse. This is their ONLY market. Who else do they suspect is paying over a grand for a low run, preorder only, offbeat french Omega-with-a-twist-tribute diver? The venn diagram of the weirdos who care about details and the people who buy this watch is a circle and there's no way they don't know that. Not getting everything always perfect is totally the way things are going to be, but deciding to send anyway, if that's what happened, because "most people will be fine with it, only the geeks will notice" is not an understandable position.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

I think the main flaw in that premise is that who else is going to buy an obscure “Swiss made” microbrand from France if not the hardcore collector looking to diversify their collection? The casual watch owner isn’t going to be their main audience and aren’t the people spending >1000 on a watch. I have a hard enough time trying to convince a friend to spend even 100 on a casioak when his f91 is good enough.


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't disagree - I do think they found themselves overwhelmingly embraced by WIS weirdos, though... These guys are fashion/business people and I expect they aren't really thinking in the same way that the rest of us deep nerds do... Look at the WMB collaboration - very aesthetic/fashion driven, but missing a number of key watch nerd details to seal the package (WR, sapphire). Still sold out in a flash, though. 

I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest there are plenty of aesthetically-oriented folks who get caught up in well-executed Instagram imagery, but don't really want to spend $5k on an omega. I mean, that blue 5303 campaign really makes me want to quit everything and move to St. Tropez to play my Telecaster after a surf session.

Found their supplier/assembler too: Sollier Lemarchand | Watchmaking - Watch components supplier Definitely Asian-made cases, bracelets, etc.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't have a problem with mistakes or not being perfect every time.

What I don't accept is that they can't keep their story straight. They've said to some customers "We're aware of the issue and we'll fix it. It has now been fixed and all watches from now on are fixed", then they said to @yellowfury "This compromise is intentional, we chose to have this issue in exchange for superior performance". They've said so many times it's been fixed and we know for a fact it hasn't, so those were lies to sell more watches.

Next is that they do not communicate, some customers get replies and some don't. What good is a return policy and warranty if they ignore you? What do I do with my actually defective watch? Even those who are currently happy with their Serica, good luck if you ever need warranty support.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

I mean let’s be real. There’s probably 3-5 people who work for serica total. It’s not going to be a large operation by any means. I can understand maybe taking longer to respond but the inconsistency in messaging is an issue.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I simply expect Serica to tell the truth, and to stand by their product and stated policies, ie their return policy.

I am dissatisfied with the product I received, I don’t need a reason to return it within 30 days, and I expect them to cooperate communicating to me.

Is that too much to ask? IMO, no.


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Just to share my experience - I received my 5303 a couple of days ago. The crown action, winding and hacking are working perfectly. Setting the time is slightly more sensitive than on some of my other watches in that there is a little more 'play' on the minute hand when making precise adjustments, but it does stay in place when the crown is pushed back in. And the accuracy is much better than their own specs: so far at 0 spd!


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

View attachment 16932302


And then a post like this comes through and I get all warm and fuzzy again...


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

SenorPedro said:


> View attachment 16932302
> 
> 
> And then a post like this comes through and I get all warm and fuzzy again...


All style, no substance?


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

Mototime said:


> All style, no substance?


Hard to say - need to get one in-hand! If I was all substance and no style, I would just have one watch - probably a quartz field watch. Humans are funny - we make a lot of irrational choices based upon perceived preferences, affinities, and romantic ideas. I'm guessing that no one ordered a Serica because it was "all substance."

I have an irrational desire to own a vintage Series Land Rover, which is achingly romantic and stylish to me, but not so much in the way of practicality, reliability, or "substance" for a modern context (don't flame me on this one LR people!). Show me a stranded, broken Land Rover with a despondent driver and I'll feel poorly about the brand. Show me a stationary vintage Landy in a pastoral setting and I'll instantly wax poetic about it and want one. FWIW, I drive a Honda 

If my 5303-2 arrives and is a let down, then I'll probably be on the lookout for an Aquastar Deepstar II. Probably a better watch, but my irrational hangup there is with 19mm lugs!


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

SenorPedro said:


> Hard to say - need to get one in-hand!


I think therein lies the problem and why people like to harp on seeing watches “in the metal”. I ordered this watch sight unseen because the pictures looked great and the design was something I liked. Now I’m here trying to return it because it’s not functioning like a brand new watch should and the brand owners don’t want to take responsibility for picking a bad movement.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

It's only been a day but this watch has _not_ been a let-down, for me at least. Just kind of left a bad taste in my mouth with the way the hacking functions and Serica's explanation. Accuracy is very good and the finishing, bezel action, etc are fantastic. I can't take it off my wrist.

Jerome has been pretty responsive to me via instagram. He has acknowledged this issue but says it is acceptable to him as part of the development of the movement. He also said that the problem with the first batch which was corrected is unrelated to this - had to do with the stem losing the "click" between 1st and 2nd position. So this hacking problem has continued to exist irregardless of the fix on the first batch.

Look, I have some problem with this as a customer. I didn't buy this watch with knowledge of this "quirk" (to put it mildly). Had I known, I might have still bought it, but at least I wouldn't be surprised when receiving the watch. I chose this watch over similar pieces from Seiko and Chris Ward which use standard and reliable movements. Until this hacking issue is fixed I could not recommend anyone buy a watch with the SOPROD Newton.

Anyway


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

SenorPedro said:


> Hard to say - need to get one in-hand! If I was all substance and no style, I would just have one watch - probably a quartz field watch. Humans are funny - we make a lot of irrational choices based upon perceived preferences, affinities, and romantic ideas. I'm guessing that no one ordered a Serica because it was "all substance."
> 
> I have an irrational desire to own a vintage Series Land Rover, which is achingly romantic and stylish to me, but not so much in the way of practicality, reliability, or "substance" for a modern context (don't flame me on this one LR people!). Show me a stranded, broken Land Rover with a despondent driver and I'll feel poorly about the brand. Show me a stationary vintage Landy in a pastoral setting and I'll instantly wax poetic about it and want one. FWIW, I drive a Honda
> 
> If my 5303-2 arrives and is a let down, then I'll probably be on the lookout for an Aquastar Deepstar II. Probably a better watch, but my irrational hangup there is with 19mm lugs!


Just to be clear, I was referring questioningly about Serica, and generally to products where style takes precedence over substance. For me, I prefer products that perform functionally as a priority, then factor in my aesthetic preferences.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

SenorPedro said:


> These guys are fashion/business people and I expect they aren't really thinking in the same way that the rest of us deep nerds do...


I totally disagree with this. Do any research into Serica and you'll find that Jerome is approaching this as a huge watch nerd, hobbyist, and fan of watch design. He is not a fashion/business person. He was writing for a French watch publication before starting Serica. This is not MVMT or Daniel Wellington here.


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

Mototime said:


> Just to be clear, I was referring questioningly about Serica, and generally to products where style takes precedence over substance. For me, I prefer products that perform functionally as a priority, then factor in my aesthetic preferences.


Completely understood - I interpreted your comment as towards Serica, but then felt I certainly was guilty of the same in many respects.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

SenorPedro said:


> I have an irrational desire to own a vintage Series Land Rover, which is achingly romantic and stylish to me, but not so much in the way of practicality, reliability, or "substance" for a modern context (don't flame me on this one LR people!). Show me a stranded, broken Land Rover with a despondent driver and I'll feel poorly about the brand. Show me a stationary vintage Landy in a pastoral setting and I'll instantly wax poetic about it and want one. FWIW, I drive a Honda


Sorry, I keep quoting you...but when I read this I immediately thought you need to listen to The Grey NATO podcast if you don't already. It's a watch podcast but they're constantly raving about vintage Land Rovers!


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

nk.technical said:


> I totally disagree with this. Do any research into Serica and you'll find that Jerome is approaching this as a huge watch nerd, hobbyist, and fan of watch design. He is not a fashion/business person. He was writing for a French watch publication before starting Serica. This is not MVMT or Daniel Wellington here.


Not saying Mr. Burgert isn't a watch nerd. He certainly is by all accounts, he has a personal collection of quite a few grails, wrote for Les Rhabilleurs online, worked/works at JB, worked for multinationals, tailors, etc., but I believe he and the Serica team come at if from a very aesthetic/high fashion/historical style perspective more than from a strictly mechanical innovation/performance perspective. Just as I expect he is a bit of a nerd with respects to vintage cars or fine tailoring - that doesn't necessarily mean he's going to be crazy about numbers-matching engine bits on a vintage Fiat or the exact threadcount on a piece of cloth.

I think that first and foremost, he's trying to put something beautiful and novel into the world for people to enjoy, heavily informed by watch nerdery. I expect he has noodled quite a bit on the pros/cons of using Soprod and actually putting functional watches into the world vs. releasing extremely small batches whenever he can get his hands on alternate movements. The watches work, they _look great_, hard to argue.

MVMT and Daniel Wellington are "mall watches" or less in my mind - junk. I suppose when I said fashion, what I really meant was "style" or "high fashion" which is very different in my mind from "fast fashion" trend-seeking kind of stuff.


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

nk.technical said:


> Sorry, I keep quoting you...but when I read this I immediately thought you need to listen to The Grey NATO podcast if you don't already. It's a watch podcast but they're constantly raving about vintage Land Rovers!


Ha, yes - long time listener. Jason is a devoted Landy fan, but has not been without his trials and tribulations  Defects vs. features - all depends on how much you love something, right?

Take a peak over at the Doxa forum, if you haven't already. The most passionate watch owners who equal parts hate the watches and the current manufacturer, but can't help themselves from coming back time and time again because the style is just so "chef's kiss" for lack of a better expression.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

It’s the equivalent of that attractive jock/cheerleader from high school. Fun to look at but not a lot going on inside.


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

yellowfury said:


> It’s the equivalent of that attractive jock/cheerleader from high school. Fun to look at but not a lot going on inside.


I think Invicta is a perfect example here...


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

This issue that was originally discovered was with the stem: on the first batch the stem was unreliable when pulled. This is fixed. Was fixed first with the spacer, then with the second change on the movement per se. That was the issue. What is experienced with the slack on the setting as @SenorPedro said is a thing that exist in watches mvmts, and not just the lower tier. I've experienced it on way more expensive watches, is it annoying? yes, can be on the day you're in a hurry and forget to tweak the setting. Is it something that prevents the functioning of the watch? no. 
The QC issues are more annoying to me. It doesn't seem widespread. 
Anyways, do you seriously think that a guy with experience, and with a first series of watches that was very well received, would knowingly jeopardize his entire endeavor with a "defective" movement?? I don't think so. But that's me, YMMV.
Cheers


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

I certainly respect anyone who wishes to return the watch (esp over QC issues, which seem less widespread) and also sympathize with the frustration of not getting emails returned.

The strap hunt continues. Black Perlon looks siiick












SenorPedro said:


> Take a peak over at the Doxa forum, if you haven't already. The most passionate watch owners who equal parts hate the watches and the current manufacturer, but can't help themselves from coming back time and time again because the style is just so "chef's kiss" for lack of a better expression.


Yeah, I am a would-be Doxa owner and serious admirer LOL! A Doxa 300 (or CWC quartz destro) will likely be my next dive watch, despite the frustrations.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

midshipman01 said:


> The venn diagram of the weirdos who care about details and the people who buy this watch is a circle...


@midshipman01 you are a poet! I absolutely love this line and am now going to be on the lookout for contexts in which I can plagiarize it. ;-)


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

SenorPedro said:


> I think Invicta is a perfect example here...


I said _attractive_

invicta is the kid who is convinced no one knows it’s really synthol


----------



## Vue (Apr 4, 2017)

Just got my 5503 a few days ago and had the exact same experience as Solbor. Overall I'm happy with the watch but some things can definitely be improved.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

I have now tried DMing Serica on Instagram and calling them at 1pm Friday Paris time. Both no response.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

bobjane said:


> I have now tried DMing Serica on Instagram and calling them at 1pm Friday Paris time. Both no response.


yeah now that I’ve plainly stated to them I want to return and refund it’s radio silence


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> yeah now that I’ve plainly stated to them I want to return and refund it’s radio silence


Ditto.

Webform, Email, Instagram…..and nada. 

I would like some insight into their situation so that I could calibrate my thoughts and emotions appropriately. I really don’t want to presume anything as it’s only been a week, but I have to believe that messaging their customer base en masse about their position might be a good thing to do.

In fact, I can only see an upside to doing that. Maybe they will yet…


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

I sent another email to [email protected]. This time in French (auto translated) and without mentioning specifics on the bad lugs etc, just that I want to return my recent purchase. I got a reply from Gabriel saying that Jerome will get back to me soon.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Good news.

I have a response from Serica that basically states they’ve been overwhelmed the past several days, and that Jerome will contact me within the next day or so to discuss next steps.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

I've dealt with Jerome quite a bit and I am absolutely certain that everyone who want to return their watches will be able to do so. No need to worry here.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Still radio silence over here since my last correspondence


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> Still radio silence over here since my last correspondence


As I noted above, the word from Serica is that their 3 person team is swamped.

I heard from a very gracious Jerome yesterday, and he outlined the return process for me, alas.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

I did hear back from Jerome, can't say it was a positive experience. He wants to attribute the problems with my watch to my "perceptions and expectations".

He refused to reimburse my import duties. He said they will send me a return shipping label "as a sign of their good faith", how generous. Now we know the extent to which Serica stands behind its products.

So in the end I will be out of pocket around 200 Euros even though the problems (lugs, misaligned bezel, tight clasp) clearly originated from Serica's mistakes in manufacturing and quality control.

I also took a closer look at photos of Serica 5303s from reviews and Facebook and it's led me to think the poor lug finishing is more widespread. Either people are not looking at their watches closely or they've chosen to accept it. All of these photos were taken from the internet, right click and open in a new tab to view full size.


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

I received my 5303-2 today and, based on an hour or so of exposure so far, I am quite happy with the watch. 

Overall fit and finish is very good - not Tudor/Rolex level, but definitely on par with other watches up to the ~$2,500 range. Dial looks great, indices and hands are very nice, bezel is nicely aligned and action feels very nice with a modest amount of backlash (a la Seiko), and the bracelet is much nicer than I expected. The case looks great overall, but I did find one of the four lugs had the slightest deviation in the edge break between polished/grained finishes - no where near enough to push me towards a return/replacement, but worth noting that it is there.

The movement feels fine when wound, slight resistance when you make the first rotation, which I've felt on other brand new watches - I anticipate this is due to brand new seals in the crown tube and/or the completely new winding train. I hand wound the movement a decent amount and set/changed the time numerous times and did not experience any issues with hacking or minute hand jumping, etc. Only time will tell...

On a different, but related note - did those of you who are in the US have to pay customs fees before delivery, or was it something DHL asked for later? I was never asked to pay any duties and the paperwork on the package didn't include any prices, etc., so I'm hoping I just got lucky on this one...


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

still no response from serica



SenorPedro said:


> On a different, but related note - did those of you who are in the US have to pay customs fees before delivery, or was it something DHL asked for later? I was never asked to pay any duties and the paperwork on the package didn't include any prices, etc., so I'm hoping I just got lucky on this one...


dhl might just send you a bill later. for Kurono I had to pay first before delivery but who knows. Fedex I've had to pay after delivery.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

SenorPedro said:


> I received my 5303-2 today and, based on an hour or so of exposure so far, I am quite happy with the watch.
> 
> Overall fit and finish is very good - not Tudor/Rolex level, but definitely on par with other watches up to the ~$2,500 range. Dial looks great, indices and hands are very nice, bezel is nicely aligned and action feels very nice with a modest amount of backlash (a la Seiko), and the bracelet is much nicer than I expected. The case looks great overall, but I did find one of the four lugs had the slightest deviation in the edge break between polished/grained finishes - no where near enough to push me towards a return/replacement, but worth noting that it is there.
> 
> ...


I paid about $90 in the US via DHL.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

SenorPedro said:


> I received my 5303-2 today and, based on an hour or so of exposure so far, I am quite happy with the watch.
> 
> Overall fit and finish is very good - not Tudor/Rolex level, but definitely on par with other watches up to the ~$2,500 range. Dial looks great, indices and hands are very nice, bezel is nicely aligned and action feels very nice with a modest amount of backlash (a la Seiko), and the bracelet is much nicer than I expected. The case looks great overall, but I did find one of the four lugs had the slightest deviation in the edge break between polished/grained finishes - no where near enough to push me towards a return/replacement, but worth noting that it is there.
> 
> ...


I paid $167 to DHL prior to enable delivery. Why the discrepancy in charges I wonder?


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

nk.technical said:


> I paid about $90 in the US via DHL.


Before or after delivery? 

I'm wondering if the lack of detailed customs paperwork on Serica's part is letting some items slip through, others get flagged and have to have itemized values disclosed, etc. Seems to depend on the mood/level of detail of the customs inspector at any given time. 

I know that when I've shipped international with FedEx and UPS I've had to enclose a modest stack of customs paperwork in the label envelope - my watch had nothing with it...


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

SenorPedro said:


> Before or after delivery?
> 
> I'm wondering if the lack of detailed customs paperwork on Serica's part is letting some items slip through, others get flagged and have to have itemized values disclosed, etc. Seems to depend on the mood/level of detail of the customs inspector at any given time.
> 
> I know that when I've shipped international with FedEx and UPS I've had to enclose a modest stack of customs paperwork in the label envelope - my watch had nothing with it...


Consider yourself fortunate. Congrats on the watch too!


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

Mototime said:


> Consider yourself fortunate. Congrats on the watch too!


Thanks - fingers crossed!


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

SenorPedro said:


> Before or after delivery?
> 
> I'm wondering if the lack of detailed customs paperwork on Serica's part is letting some items slip through, others get flagged and have to have itemized values disclosed, etc. Seems to depend on the mood/level of detail of the customs inspector at any given time.
> 
> I know that when I've shipped international with FedEx and UPS I've had to enclose a modest stack of customs paperwork in the label envelope - my watch had nothing with it...


Once the item arrived at US airport customs, a couple days before delivery. I paid it immediately. Yeah I'm not sure what's to blame for the discrepancies! I was expecting about that much.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

bobjane said:


> I did hear back from Jerome, can't say it was a positive experience. He wants to attribute the problems with my watch to my "perceptions and expectations".


once again this brand proves that all they know how to do is gaslight and shift the blame onto the customer instead of delivering an inferior product


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

yellowfury said:


> Still radio silence over here since my last correspondence


I feel for you. Getting any kind of communication from Serica is just incredibly difficult. I'd say keep trying and don't let it drag out.

Has anyone actually made progress in their return? I was promised a return shipping label and then nothing.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

bobjane said:


> I feel for you. Getting any kind of communication from Serica is just incredibly difficult. I'd say keep trying and don't let it drag out.
> 
> Has anyone actually made progress in their return? I was promised a return shipping label and then nothing.


I requested my return label earlier today. It would be nice to see it in my email tomorrow morning, but I was informed by Jerome that Serica’s 3 person team is very busy.

I do believe that the blue dial release is imminent, perhaps in addition to other issues.


----------



## Blee87 (Oct 20, 2021)

I don't mean to continue adding fuel to the fire here, but I'm very glad I cancelled my order. I was a big fan of what they were trying to do and wanted to support, but they definitely lost a customer with me. See excerpt from an email exchange with them prior to placing an order. It seems they just said things for me to buy a watch.

_"Great news is, the crown/ stem issues with the last batch has been resolved. We contacted SoProd to make sure that this problem was taken care of. For the past few months, we’ve also been working on the repair of all 5303 reported with this issue, we replaced in the new crown and stem and have seen zero issue with this new replacement. The next batch of 5303 will definitely be verified throughoutly and there will not be any issue."_

Later, after placing the order in June, I followed up on other concerns related things like the bent hands, etc. and was ignored for months even after multiple follow-ups. I wish nothing but happiness to those who received theirs in working condition, but perhaps microbrands are just not for me. 😢


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

Blee87 said:


> I don't mean to continue adding fuel to the fire here, but I'm very glad I cancelled my order. I was a big fan of what they were trying to do and wanted to support, but they definitely lost a customer with me. See excerpt from an email exchange with them prior to placing an order. It seems they just said things for me to buy a watch.
> 
> _"Great news is, the crown/ stem issues with the last batch has been resolved. We contacted SoProd to make sure that this problem was taken care of. For the past few months, we’ve also been working on the repair of all 5303 reported with this issue, we replaced in the new crown and stem and have seen zero issue with this new replacement. The next batch of 5303 will definitely be verified throughoutly and there will not be any issue."_
> 
> Later, after placing the order in June, I followed up on other concerns related things like the bent hands, etc. and was ignored for months even after multiple follow-ups. I wish nothing but happiness to those who received theirs in working condition, but perhaps microbrands are just not for me. 😢


They told you "zero issues" huh. So much for the "The first issue was fixed, the current issue is a work in progress" story.

I think the fact that some buyers are experiencing movement issues and some are not says it all - the tolerances and variation between units is just not right.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Blee87 said:


> I don't mean to continue adding fuel to the fire here, but I'm very glad I cancelled my order. I was a big fan of what they were trying to do and wanted to support, but they definitely lost a customer with me. See excerpt from an email exchange with them prior to placing an order. It seems they just said things for me to buy a watch.
> 
> _"Great news is, the crown/ stem issues with the last batch has been resolved. We contacted SoProd to make sure that this problem was taken care of. For the past few months, we’ve also been working on the repair of all 5303 reported with this issue, we replaced in the new crown and stem and have seen zero issue with this new replacement. The next batch of 5303 will definitely be verified throughoutly and there will not be any issue."_
> 
> Later, after placing the order in June, I followed up on other concerns related things like the bent hands, etc. and was ignored for months even after multiple follow-ups. I wish nothing but happiness to those who received theirs in working condition, but perhaps microbrands are just not for me. 😢


I wouldn’t lose faith in all micros but definitely I wouldn’t be sending any more money to this one. My experience with other brands like Halios, Feynman, and orion have been much better.


----------



## omichael (Nov 9, 2021)

Love the look of this watch. If they had just went with a Miyota 9 (and a lower price to match), I'd gladly roll the dice on whatever QC issues have appeared so far.

I felt a bit disturbed reading Serica's admission that the movement is essentially still a work in progress and that great strides are being made on it. How does that make current owners feel better?

I'm in if they release the same design with a different movement, or maybe a few years/batches from now when the Newton isn't such a question mark.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

omichael said:


> Love the look of this watch. If they had just went with a Miyota 9 (and a lower price to match), I'd gladly roll the dice on whatever QC issues have appeared so far.
> 
> I felt a bit disturbed reading Serica's admission that the movement is essentially still a work in progress and that great strides are being made on it. How does that make current owners feel better?
> 
> I'm in if they release the same design with a different movement, or maybe a few years/batches from now when the Newton isn't such a question mark.


it’s all about money. With the newton they can advertise a Swiss made watch and movement and charge a higher price.


----------



## omichael (Nov 9, 2021)

yellowfury said:


> it’s all about money. With the newton they can advertise a Swiss made watch and movement and charge a higher price.


Not sure what the latest supply situation is with the ETAs and Sellitas, but I'd still have been okay paying the Swiss premium for a proven movement.

It feels like a real shame, here's hoping they sort out their product and communication issues ASAP so their designs can get the buy-in I think they deserve.

EDIT: the incoming blue batch just sold out on their site, so I guess they're already getting plenty of buy-in!


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Finally got a reply with a label. This thing is going back pronto.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

yellowfury said:


> Finally got a reply with a label. This thing is going back pronto.


Still no return label here. Is it really so hard to stand behind one's word?


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

I'll share a story. I'm currently stuck in a Serica/DHL adventure and have not yet received my watch.

The watch shipped a couple of weeks ago. Five days after it shipped and landed in NYC, DHL noticed for the first time that Serica had not bothered to complete the watch worksheet for U.S. Customs. DHL contacted me and emailed me a worksheet to fill out. I found a break-down earlier in this thread, which supposedly came directly from Jerome at Serica (thx to ohhenry1 (who has since been banned) and @nk.technical for posting and reposting the info). For purposes of this story, I allocated $400 (Euros, actually) of the purchase price to the movement value. My quick calculation showed that Customs duties should be just under $40. I returned the worksheet to DHL by email the same day.

The next day, I received another email from DHL, stating that Customs was requiring personal information and my social security number - in other words that Customs was proceeding under a "formal" process. This was strange because non-commercial transactions at this price point don't ordinarily go through this process - and the email had internal inconsistencies that raised red flags for me. I assumed that this was a scam email phishing for my SSN and I did not respond.

Two days later DHL tracking indicated that the watch had cleared customs and was on a truck to a regional distribution center - I guess Customs didn't need my SSN after all.

The next day, I received another email from DHL demanding reimbursement for duties paid by DHL. This was strange for two reasons. One, DHL's website states that they don't send emails demanding payment before delivery and that such emails should be considered fraudulent. Two, the email claimed that the amount due for duties was $700, for a $1,075 watch. I ignored this email as well.

The next day, DHL tracking indicated that the watch was out with a courier for delivery. All good.

I then received another email from DHL - a "reminder" to pay them $770 (apparently charging $70/day storage fees for no reason). I checked DHL tracking, which now said the shipment was on hold "awaiting for payment" of fees. Terrible English, but this now showed up on the official DHL tracking website, so I contacted DHL.

After several phone calls, I got to a woman who read off the duty charges. Movements are taxed at $1.53 (why I don't know, but they are assessed at a flat $1.53). DHL in computing the duty had taken the allocated value of the movement ($400) and _multiplied_ that amount by 1.53, coming up with about $612 for duty on the movement. The woman I spoke with was helpful, removed the storage charges, but was not authorized to correct the duty calculation. She opened a review of the charges and said that DHL would get back to me. (BTW, I assume that Customs momentarily designated this for a formal process because they saw the $700 duty, which would indicate a watch around $20,000, which would justify the formal review - someone else saw the actual sale price and cleared it).

Four days later, the same woman called me back to say that the charges had been adjusted to $55 (about $38 for Customs and about $17 to DHL as "duty tax receiver." I paid that immediately.

Now, however, several days later, the watch is still sitting at the distribution center and hasn't moved. I have no comment on hacking or jumping minute hands or case fit and finish, but assuming I ever receive the watch I'll share my take on those things as well. Wish me luck.

And for those of you who paid DHL $90 or $167, I would check your invoices - it looks like DHL isn't that great at math.


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

Yikes - sounds like quite the saga so far. That whole process would have had my "scam" alarms going off non-stop.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

bobjane said:


> Still no return label here. Is it really so hard to stand behind one's word?


one thing I noticed is that Gabriel’s email said “The watch must be in its perfect condition, brand new, unworn and in its original box.”

it worries me that this could mean they’re going to try to resell my watch as new


----------



## BearDown311 (Jan 5, 2021)

I am currently waiting to hear news of the shipment dates/status of the 5303-3 (midnight blue).

I have been really stoked for this piece to finally be completed but this thread has me scared and thinking I should possibly reach out to Serica via as many mediums as possible and cancel my order and get a refund before they even try shipping it.

Lord knows I haven't received any email in the past months with status updates or concerns for the 5303-3, or a response to my change of shipping address from Serica...


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

BearDown311 said:


> I am currently waiting to hear news of the shipment dates/status of the 5303-3 (midnight blue).
> 
> I have been really stoked for this piece to finally be completed but this thread has me scared and thinking I should possibly reach out to Serica via as many mediums as possible and cancel my order and get a refund before they even try shipping it.
> 
> Lord knows I haven't received any email in the past months with status updates or concerns for the 5303-3, or a response to my change of shipping address from Serica...


Negative feedback is usually the most prevalent and most visible, so take that for what its worth... 

Customs issues aside, squaring up your expectations for the watch ahead of time will help you have an appropriate response when you receive it. I think that the 5303 is well-made and well-spec'ed for the pricepoint and has the right amount of je ne sais quoi to keep it intriguing. It is not a Rolex and it's not going to make your life better - it's just a watch assembled from Swiss and Chinese components by a third-party company for a very aesthetic brand that employs three people in Paris. You get all of the pros _and _all of the cons associated with that scenario.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

BearDown311 said:


> I am currently waiting to hear news of the shipment dates/status of the 5303-3 (midnight blue).
> 
> I have been really stoked for this piece to finally be completed but this thread has me scared and thinking I should possibly reach out to Serica via as many mediums as possible and cancel my order and get a refund before they even try shipping it.
> 
> Lord knows I haven't received any email in the past months with status updates or concerns for the 5303-3, or a response to my change of shipping address from Serica...


I actually requested a change of address back in July for my delivery and in September my watch delivered to my old home. I wouldn’t hold my breath that it will go through (and serica even confirmed the new address in an email).


----------



## BearDown311 (Jan 5, 2021)

yellowfury said:


> I actually requested a change of address back in July for my delivery and in September my watch delivered to my old home. I wouldn’t hold my breath that it will go through (and serica even confirmed the new address in an email).


oof. Hate to hear that because I informed them of the address change in August, changed the shipping details in my prortal profile, and haven't received an acknowledgement via email or on my portal through my account on their website.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

FWIW I am thoroughly enjoying the watch despite my initial issues. Timekeeping has been excellent, under +2spd. Took it on a hike today, love the colorful reflections over the glossy deep black dial.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

I was finally able to get photos of the lugs through to Jerome and upon seeing them he came to the same conclusion as I did - that they should not have happened.

He has sent me a return shipping label and graciously agreed to reimburse my customs duties.

In the end it a lot of these issues were due to poor communications which I really do think Serica needs to improve on.

I am satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Very small team, with arguably a lot on their hands. Can they do better, have a better organization? I'll speak for my church, and say yes, but that's my job so I can spot organizations shortcomings lol. 
Anyways, those little shortcomings could be a thorn in their side, that's a shame as I think they do a great job, original designs, and despite some obvious teething issues a good accurate movement that will certainly prove reliable.
It's a very enjoyable watch, and it's its own thing. I wouldn't dismiss them so fast.
Cheers


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

5303-2 has been enjoyable so far!


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Mailed my watch back yesterday. I’ll post again when I get my refund but I’m probably getting screwed on the exchange rate and will be out some money regardless. I just want to wash my hands of this whole situation.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

SenorPedro said:


> 5303-2 has been enjoyable so far!
> View attachment 16945653


Looks like Serica fixed the lume paint color mismatch between hands and indices, mine would never look like that lol!
Good for you, looks great. The pic should show what I mean clearly. I swear these hands are green no matter the lighting situation, I've accepted it on mine as a weird quirk.


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

greyandgreen said:


> Looks like Serica fixed the lume paint color mismatch between hands and indices, mine would never look like that lol!
> Good for you, looks great. The pic should show what I mean clearly. I swear these hands are green no matter the lighting situation, I've accepted it on mine as a weird quirk.


Yes - in normal light the lume appears the same between hands and hour plots, but does light up differently when hit with a UV light. The only complaint here is that the lume on the bezel pip is really quite poor.


----------



## aldo raine (Dec 22, 2021)

@greyandgreen, looking at the photo of your 5303 I can see unpainted spots on minutes hand. Is this just photo effect? I’m asking because blue version of this watch really speaks to me, but looking at the problems other colleagues were facing I’m starting to think about some alternatives.


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

aldo raine said:


> @greyandgreen, looking at the photo of your 5303 I can see unpainted spots on minutes hand. Is this just photo effect? I’m asking because blue version of this watch really speaks to me, but looking at the problems other colleagues were facing I’m starting to think about some alternatives.


These are light reflections, thank god lol. The black parts of the hands are really glossy, that's why. The level of fit and finish is overall high imho.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

aldo raine said:


> @greyandgreen, looking at the photo of your 5303 I can see unpainted spots on minutes hand. Is this just photo effect? I’m asking because blue version of this watch really speaks to me, but looking at the problems other colleagues were facing I’m starting to think about some alternatives.


We have quite a magnifier/halo effect in here. I wouldn't let this pull you away if the watch talks to you. 
Cheers


----------



## aldo raine (Dec 22, 2021)

ferrin said:


> We have quite a magnifier/halo effect in here. I wouldn't let this pull you away if the watch talks to you.
> Cheers


Thanks for info, generally I’m a big fan of serica approach to design. Got 4512 cali and I must say it is one of my favourite watches. Just being little hesitated due to issues described here recently.


----------



## TomMB (Jan 10, 2020)

Finally got my watch from DHL late yesterday.

Mini review: 

The crown action is indeed a little bit finicky. But on mine at least, just a little bit. Honestly, if it weren't for 200 posts on this thread complaining about it I'm not sure I would have focused on it much. It's better than fine for my purposes: the watch hacks consistently, I can set the time, the minute hand doesn't jump when I push the crown back in, etc. Not a really satisfying feel to it, but it works. So far the watch seems to be keeping great time on the wrist.

Case finishing on mine is very good, certainly comparable with others in this general price range. Dial, handset, bezel look great. Very nice bezel action - alignment isn't perfect but very close.

Lume is nothing special, but I woke up this morning at 5:00, squinted at the watch and could make out the time in the dark, so all good.

Putting the provided strap/bracelet/band/whatever on the wrist takes some getting used to, but I'm getting there - it was one of the quirky features that drew me to the watch so I'll stick with it.

All/all, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I requested a return label almost 1 week ago.

How long is the typical wait experienced by others returning watches to Serica? 

Just trying to calibrate my expectations.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Mototime said:


> I requested a return label almost 1 week ago.
> 
> How long is the typical wait experienced by others returning watches to Serica?
> 
> Just trying to calibrate my expectations.


for me it was about 5-6 days to get a label


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

3 days for me but I don't think it's any kind of queue system, I had to keep reminding them.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Wow, I haven't been logged in in a while, this really developed quickly.



nk.technical said:


> Are we sure this new batch didn't already get that "fix" before shipping? Does anyone with a fixed first batch watch still have the occasional hacking issue?


Got my 5303 at the end of last year, and had it sent back to Serica for repair through their watchmaker. It was improved, but it still is a bit finicky, if you go back far enough you'll see my post after repair. Now that I have a feel for it, it hacks reliably, and I don't have any trouble setting it, but it's kind a like an old car that has its quirks. For mine, I always wind at least a couple winds before hacking, and don't pull the crown out too hard. When setting, always wind hands clockwise, go about a minute past the time, go back to minute, and then go forward just slightly to open up the gears before pressing in the crown, and voila. I kinda went through this same thing with Jerome when I got mine, and was disappointed to still have an issue after the repair. But I am SO GLAD I decided to keep it. It just doesn't affect my enjoyment of the watch at all. I love it. And it is without a doubt my most worn and most accurate watch. It's dead on all the time, and is a pleasure to wind. And I don't know where else you can get a full balance bridge with this accuracy for this price. And the design and finish is just incredible. It's so warm, and I just don't get the same enjoyment out of my other watches.



bobjane said:


> I was finally able to get photos of the lugs through to Jerome and upon seeing them he came to the same conclusion as I did - that they should not have happened.
> 
> He has sent me a return shipping label and graciously agreed to reimburse my customs duties.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear, that lug finish is definitely unacceptable. Hate that you had the experience, cos it is truly an incredible watch.



SenorPedro said:


> I received my 5303-2 today and, based on an hour or so of exposure so far, I am quite happy with the watch.
> 
> Overall fit and finish is very good - not Tudor/Rolex level, but definitely on par with other watches up to the ~$2,500 range. Dial looks great, indices and hands are very nice, bezel is nicely aligned and action feels very nice with a modest amount of backlash (a la Seiko), and the bracelet is much nicer than I expected. The case looks great overall, but I did find one of the four lugs had the slightest deviation in the edge break between polished/grained finishes - no where near enough to push me towards a return/replacement, but worth noting that it is there.
> 
> ...


Luck of the draw based on which port I guess. I also got lucky with no import fees. All I had was the bank ESA fee.


----------



## ZooBay (3 mo ago)

delete


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

ZooBay said:


> Looks like a new drop is coming this Friday...am I really considering another watch from this company?? Maybe


I'm curious to see what this new release is as well... Their single picture appears to show the existing 5303 case and I don't think they'd be bringing on a fourth colorway. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it will be a Soprod C125 powered GMT watch in the 5303 case, or at least I think that would be pretty great. Who knows?!?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

SenorPedro said:


> I'm curious to see what this new release is as well... Their single picture appears to show the existing 5303 case and I don't think they'd be bringing on a fourth colorway. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it will be a Soprod C125 powered GMT watch in the 5303 case, or at least I think that would be pretty great. Who knows?!?


We'll know soon enough now  What you stated would be pretty nice indeed, with the added perk of their design language, their take on the GMT, they won't just slap a GMT mvt in a 5303
cheers


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

ZooBay said:


> New member, long time lurker
> 
> Serica 5303 Ordering Experience:
> 
> ...


DHL is just hurrendous in certain parts of the country, because they contract a lot out to small time mom and pop delivery services. I had sent my watch back to Serica for repair, and one of these mom and pops had literally lost it in a corner of a warehouse. Had I not been able to track it down, who know what would have happened with shipping insurance because DHL was claiming they didn't ever have it (because the mom and pop hadn't got it to them yet). It worked out, but scary there for a bit. But not sure what else international companies are supposed to do, there's very limited options.



SenorPedro said:


> I'm curious to see what this new release is as well... Their single picture appears to show the existing 5303 case and I don't think they'd be bringing on a fourth colorway. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it will be a Soprod C125 powered GMT watch in the 5303 case, or at least I think that would be pretty great. Who knows?!?


Given the case, it's hard to see it being something different, but curious as to what the bezel would look like on a GMT. It also surprises me a bit if it's a GMT, since the 12 hour they have now is a 12-hr GMT.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

My return was delivered on 10/10. We’ll see how long until I get my money back.


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

SenorPedro said:


> I'm curious to see what this new release is as well... Their single picture appears to show the existing 5303 case and I don't think they'd be bringing on a fourth colorway. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it will be a Soprod C125 powered GMT watch in the 5303 case, or at least I think that would be pretty great. Who knows?!?


Going to say I nailed this one on the head... Serica should have put this on a non-indexed page...


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> My return was delivered on 10/10. We’ll see how long until I get my money back.


I was wondering the same thing as my 5303 is now on the way back to France. I do believe that Serica will be at the NYC Windup Fair starting on October 21st, and is concurrently getting ready to ship blue-dial 5303. I’m going to guess that it’ll take a couple of weeks to bank my refund.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

SenorPedro said:


> Going to say I nailed this one on the head... Serica should have put this on a non-indexed page...
> 
> View attachment 16958643


The year of the GMT. I’m waiting for more Miyota 9075 models to sprout…


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SenorPedro said:


> Going to say I nailed this one on the head... Serica should have put this on a non-indexed page...
> 
> View attachment 16958643


Woah, how did you find that! Got more pics?


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

Mototime said:


> The year of the GMT. I’m waiting for more Miyota 9075 models to sprout…


Absolutely. I've heard there is a Citizen mechanical GMT in the works as well...

Super weird that a European company elected to not use a 24 hour bezel, but instead go for a 12/12 am/pm bezel.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

SenorPedro said:


> Absolutely. I've heard there is a Citizen mechanical GMT in the works as well...
> 
> Super weird that a European company elected to not use a 24 hour bezel, but instead go for a 12/12 am/pm bezel.


Per Serica, 

“The *SERICA* 8315 *GMT* COSC is a unique take on the *GMT* complication. A new standard, Chronometer certified (COSC), water resistant up to 20ATM.”

Not to be confused with the Miyota 8315 movement, however.

Guessing Serica will be using the Soprod C125, am I right?


----------



## SenorPedro (Apr 18, 2013)

I would say it has to be - not a lot of options for them otherwise. They seem pretty wed to Swiss manufacture and to Soprod as a supplier. Unfortunately, it means it will almost certainly be a "caller" GMT, the equivalent of an ETA 2893.

COSC certification seems to be adding a decent price premium as well at 1,890 Euros...


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

SenorPedro said:


> Super weird that a European company elected to not use a 24 hour bezel, but instead go for a 12/12 am/pm bezel.


I've always found the use of the AM/PM system funny. Why it is in use is puzzling to me. I mean, The US army had to add a 24h scale on their dotation field watches. 🤷‍♂️
I guess it's a way to give it a different than anything else look. And speak to the US market lol


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hm. I really figured I would like a 5303 GMT, it all sounds so good. But that picture has me whelmed at best. Looks clunky compared to their usually so well considered designs.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

I like the looks! The design looks just as polarizing as the 5303. AM/PM GMT with a rotating bezel and no date has got to be pretty hard to find. Gotta say the watch looks a bit weird to me without the double bezel though.  I am glad they are adding this to their lineup!


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

My refund went through but they didn’t cover shipping or customs (although I think I skated by and didn’t actually have to pay duty). With the exchange rate loss as well I’m just going to take this as the price of a lesson learned and to never buy a watch with a soprod movement ever again. A shame because I really like the visual design of their watches but their customer service experience left much to be desired and I’ll never buy a watch from serica again.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

I could try on a pre series a couple weeks ago, it looks even better in the flesh.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

New GMT looks lovely, but it doesn't look like the mesh bracelet is available. I love the black/white bezel and lollipop GMT hand.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Serica Introduces The Striking New Ref. 8315 GMT Chronomètre


✓ Serica expands collection with the 8315 GMT ✓ An affordable GMT watch ✓ The watch comes with a COSC-certified movement ✓ Check it out ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

ferrin said:


> Serica Introduces The Striking New Ref. 8315 GMT Chronomètre
> 
> 
> ✓ Serica expands collection with the 8315 GMT ✓ An affordable GMT watch ✓ The watch comes with a COSC-certified movement ✓ Check it out ✓
> ...


Calling a 1K9 watch affordable is idiotic (in the conclusion of the article), it's the type of things that really get on my nerves lol, so out of touch.

Regarding the watch itself, I understand Serica's conservative approach to design (and I love them for it) but this is really pushing it into something that's a little too safe imho. We've had this stark black/white contrast with the 5303-2 already, and with so many design elements already borrowed from the 5303 (which is fairly new itself) it's hard to really get excited seeing this.

I think some classy colors could have really pushed the design into its' own territory. Right now it's standing in the shadow of the 5303 a little too much, as eye-catching as it is.

I really like the brown lollipop GMT hand though, adds a nice flair.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> Right now it's standing in the shadow of the 5303 a little too much, as eye-catching as it is


That's an interesting thought... I think the 5303 is a very bold object design wise. Going above and beyond seeing the little space to move around is quite a task. What I like is the very tight design language they are using. It's a brand you can spot from a distance. 
Reminds me of another brand... Can't really remind the name... It has like a crown of sorts for a logo? 
😂 
Cheers


----------



## SCutshall (Mar 8, 2013)

Just found this thread and wanted to post about my Serica experience.

I contacted Jérôme via IG DM last November about purchasing both a 5303 and a 4512. He was very quick to respond to my rather huge list of questions. I also asked for lume shots which he sent while in a cab riding home from work in Paris. I appreciated his speed and detail.

I then read about the crown/hacking issues so I held off until the first batch sold out. When Serica announced a new batch of 5303's coming out in September I contacted Jérôme again to confirm that all the issues were resolved... he assured me they were. 

I placed my order for both watches on 9/22 and they arrived from France (to New Mexico) in five days via DHL with no customs charges added (thankfully).

The 4512 was opened first... very pleased. I then opened the 5303 (I ordered the black dial version), unwound the crown nervously and pulled it out to the 2nd position to see for myself. Very disappointed. Out of the 10 times I tried it, it hacked five times while it didn't the other five. Also disappointing, the "float" and "flutter" of the hour hand when hacking and setting the time. I immediately wrote Jérôme a long, very nice, email expressing my concern.
Five days later, and with no reply as yet, I copy and pasted my email into their comments box on the Serica website and hit Send. The next morning I awoke to a long and thoughtful reply from him.
He explained that he was very busy with the blue 5303 release and various customs nightmares, he also wrote that the crown issues had been "mostly" solved and that my particular issue was known. He also mentioned very eloquently that his personal 5303 does the same thing but that the robustness of the Soprod movement more than makes up for the quirkiness of the crown hacking/not hacking occasionally... and that while these were his opinions I didn't have to accept them and that he would make things right by me in whatever form I desired.
The email seemed reasonable and genuine.
I wrote back asking for three options (with one suggestion)...
1. That he tell me that the issue is sporadic or chronic? If chronic I would like a refund or his word that even outside of the two year warranty he will repair my watch on his dime.
2. If the issue is sporadic, that he personally go through existing inventory and find me a black dial 5303 that doesn't have the issue and conduct an exchange.
3. That if I keep the watch, and a fix or workaround is forthcoming, he will contact me and at such time my watch will be repaired.
~ my suggestion to him: "That I appreciate you being very transparent about this issue and I would urge you to be that single company that owns it, and please list this issue either on the 5303 page of your website or in the Serica FAQ section."

I haven't heard back from him since... I've sent that same email twice now, once (again) as a copy and paste on their contact page as well as via IG DM.

To note, I haven't given up on him as I know he just launched their GMT as well as are gearing up for their first NYC appearance at the Windup Watch Fair so I would assume he's very busy but while I am a patient person I feel he should be dealing with existing customers and existing issues above all else from my personal experiences in business. 

Closing: the 4512 is very nice, it's losing about 3 seconds per day but I also realize it's not a COSC certified movement with a Daniel's escapement inside. The 5303 is disappointing... more pricey, an amazing design and fabulous rotating bezel, but that hacking/not hacking/hour's hand float drives me batshit crazy. Granted, I knew I wasn't buying an Omega or Rolex when I purchased the 5303 but I'll be damned if my $350 Hamilton Khaki with an ETA movement isn't 1000 times better than the 5303 when it comes to setting the time.
Probably going to bite me in the ass for having done so, but my freshly minted 23 year old college student daughter fell in love with the 5303 sitting on the table while awaiting a reply from Jérôme -- so two days ago I wrapped it up in giftwrap and gave it to her as an impromptu belated birthday gift (with the caveat that it might still be going back across the pond if I ever hear from Jérôme again that is).

I am bummed out and bothered but apparently spellbound enough by Serica's designs that I haven't fully given up yet.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

SCutshall said:


> Just found this thread and wanted to post about my Serica experience.
> 
> I contacted Jérôme via IG DM last November about purchasing both a 5303 and a 4512. He was very quick to respond to my rather huge list of questions. I also asked for lume shots which he sent while in a cab riding home from work in Paris. I appreciated his speed and detail.
> 
> ...


This is a very tricky situation for them I imagine. I don't have the first bit of training in business or customer service, but I don't know how I would handle this. For what it's worth, I had similar concerns when I first got mine. I ultimately decided to keep it, and so glad I did. The movement has its quirks, but it's still the best watch I own (including aspects of the movement, accuracy, winding feel, etc.).


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

and_ren said:


> This is a very tricky situation for them I imagine. I don't have the first bit of training in business or customer service, but I don't know how I would handle this. For what it's worth, I had similar concerns when I first got mine. I ultimately decided to keep it, and so glad I did. The movement has its quirks, but it's still the best watch I own (including aspects of the movement, accuracy, winding feel, etc.).


What’s odd is that the way to handle it would have been to either fix the issue or advertise the “quirk”. I don’t have any particular reason to hate these guys, they did give me a refund, eventually, but there’s something about this brand and their watches that are causing everyone to continue overlooking what I think is a real problem being uncovered.

that problem not being the hacking issue, but rather the willingness to essentially lie about it and then repeatedly make it nearly impossible for people to complain or be made whole when the lie is uncovered because they’re “busy”…except not when you yell loud enough and in the right places. Then they have time to write multi paragraph poetic waxings about the unique and desirable personality of a poor movement design.

not trying to start a big thing, but having followed this saga closely for a year, and had my own cash in it, this is starting to smell funny for a bit too long. The watches being cool is not enough justification for what very much appears to be willful deception, but many are trying to rationalize that one makes the other acceptable.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

midshipman01 said:


> What’s odd is that the way to handle it would have been to either fix the issue or advertise the “quirk”. I don’t have any particular reason to hate these guys, they did give me a refund, eventually, but there’s something about this brand and their watches that are causing everyone to continue overlooking what I think is a real problem being uncovered.
> 
> that problem not being the hacking issue, but rather the willingness to essentially lie about it and then repeatedly make it nearly impossible for people to complain or be made whole when the lie is uncovered because they’re “busy”…except not when you yell loud enough and in the right places. Then they have time to write multi paragraph poetic waxings about the unique and desirable personality of a poor movement design.
> 
> not trying to start a big thing, but having followed this saga closely for a year, and had my own cash in it, this is starting to smell funny for a bit too long. The watches being cool is not enough justification for what very much appears to be willful deception, but many are trying to rationalize that one makes the other acceptable.


Yeah, I do think they would be best to write up a blog or something on their movement selection to explain to pros and cons of the movement and what to expect. Selfishly, I do not want it to push them out of business though, cos this is my favorite brand and want to see what they come up with next. And I think that's what you're seeing as far as folks overlooking it.


----------



## SCutshall (Mar 8, 2013)

midshipman01 said:


> What’s odd is that the way to handle it would have been to either fix the issue or advertise the “quirk”. I don’t have any particular reason to hate these guys, they did give me a refund, eventually, but there’s something about this brand and their watches that are causing everyone to continue overlooking what I think is a real problem being uncovered.
> 
> that problem not being the hacking issue, but rather the willingness to essentially lie about it and then repeatedly make it nearly impossible for people to complain or be made whole when the lie is uncovered because they’re “busy”…except not when you yell loud enough and in the right places. Then they have time to write multi paragraph poetic waxings about the unique and desirable personality of a poor movement design.
> 
> not trying to start a big thing, but having followed this saga closely for a year, and had my own cash in it, this is starting to smell funny for a bit too long. The watches being cool is not enough justification for what very much appears to be willful deception, but many are trying to rationalize that one makes the other acceptable.


I cannot disagree with any of your points. Not sure it's "willful deception" but man I would be feeling a lot better about Jérôme & Co if he would put the Cons/Pitfalls of the movement/crown on the 5303 page. 
And I would really like him to attend to his current customers that are experiencing issues _before_ any & all other points with growing his business. 
Those two things are what is troubling me more than a hacking issue. I really value trust and transparency above all else when doing business and especially with any form of "brand loyalty".


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

In my communications with Jerome, I suggested multiple times that he should make potential buyers aware of the movement quirks. My reasoning was that no other modern mechanical watch behaves like this so of course it's going to throw people off.

But then I realized - many buyers report having none of the issues and not a single review mentions the "quirks". They're not disclosing it upfront because not all 5303s do it. Some watches have the issue and some don't and it is not a characteristic like they claim, it is an inconsistency. Then they either did no QC or chose to send them out as is, neither of which I find acceptable in a $1000+ watch.

My return was delivered 4 days ago and I am back to trying to contact them for the refund, zero response.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

and_ren said:


> Yeah, I do think they would be best to write up a blog or something on their movement selection to explain to pros and cons of the movement and what to expect. Selfishly, I do not want it to push them out of business though, cos this is my favorite brand and want to see what they come up with next. And I think that's what you're seeing as far as folks overlooking it.


And I totally agree. It’s the reason I put down for this second run. Luckily my second thoughts got the better of me because I would not have been happy making it work with a watch that wasn’t what I was led to believe it was.

it does seem that some are willing to be told one thing and delivered another do long as the company keeps pumping out good looking designs. I suppose that’s all fine until it’s not just a hacking issue, or a lug finish issue that only hits one out of 5 customers. Hopefully this is not as it very apparently seems to be, but it won’t be able to be said that we never saw it coming.



SCutshall said:


> I cannot disagree with any of your points. Not sure it's "willful deception" but man I would be feeling a lot better about Jérôme & Co if he would put the Cons/Pitfalls of the movement/crown on the 5303 page.
> And I would really like him to attend to his current customers that are experiencing issues _before_ any & all other points with growing his business.
> Those two things are what is troubling me more than a hacking issue. I really value trust and transparency above all else when doing business and especially with any form of "brand loyalty".


What’s not to be sure about? They publicly assured that the hacking issue had been fixed and as soon as that was proven untrue, they immediately switch to telling customers in this very thread who wrote to them that it’s just a special quirk of the movement. No mention of any fixes at all. To the contrary, that one was never required! 

either we’re naive enough to think there is any other way to see this, or it’s only fair to call it what it is. The claim that anything either had been fixed, or that a fix was even attempted, for this second run was a lie that directly influenced the buying decision of some of their customers.

making good on returns, after the person bends over backwards to request one via multiple channels and potentially eats hundred of dollars in customs fees to learn their lesson, doesn’t make that feel “all square” to me. It’s not right. The watches are beautiful, but it’s not right in a big way.


----------



## SCutshall (Mar 8, 2013)

midshipman01 said:


> And I totally agree. It’s the reason I put down for this second run. Luckily my second thoughts got the better of me because I would not have been happy making it work with a watch that wasn’t what I was led to believe it was.
> 
> it does seem that some are willing to be told one thing and delivered another do long as the company keeps pumping out good looking designs. I suppose that’s all fine until it’s not just a hacking issue, or a lug finish issue that only hits one out of 5 customers. Hopefully this is not as it very apparently seems to be, but it won’t be able to be said that we never saw it coming.
> 
> ...


Damn it, stop making sense. No, you are correct... I guess I am/was hoping for something else because I like the design of the watch and Jérôme. But the truth is the truth.


----------



## omichael (Nov 9, 2021)

If I had one that wasn't exhibiting any of these issues, I'd still be concerned about them manifesting over time, the seeming difficulty of getting those issues acknowledged and attended to, and the fact that you can't just send this movement to your neighborhood watchmaker.

If you already have one, I totally understand just living with it and enjoying it for what it is - the deed is done, and it's a beautiful watch after all, apparently even more so in person.

But if you don't have one yet, how do you convince yourself that this is a good time to buy in?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

It is something quite annoying, even if it's just present on few watches. It's annoying for the brand. I concur with the need of a very straightforward communication on the matter. 
Cheers


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ll continue to follow Serica to see if they can emerge from their growing pains, with some maybe self-imposed .

Jerome’s design’s are interesting, for the most part, so if they can pull everything together to mature their product and support, I may board the Serica train again. For now though, I received my 5303 refund yesterday (minus $167 import duty, alas) and am content to move forward, maybe grabbing a Squale that has my attention.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Well, the coming GMT will sport a different movement. From my obviously limited experience the newton is good and reliable and the slight gear play shouldn’t be a deal breaker for anyone used to watches. Anyways… 
Cheers


----------



## BearDown311 (Jan 5, 2021)

After getting some cold feet on the Soprod Newton hacking issues regarding the 5303-3 I was waiting for, I reached out to Serica’s team and asked them to switch my order to the new GMT they announced this week. 

They responded swiftly and made the switch with no fuss or problems within a few hours (as well as helped adjust my shipping address and other details manually). It was a great customer service experience in light of some of the stories here. 

I love the uniquely ‘Serica’ design, the dimensions, and I have been sorely lacking a GMT piece in my collection. I get a ton of what drew me to the 5303 in the first place, but with some added flavor and more peace of mind when it comes to the movement being used. The COSC certification is an awesome addition imo and this movement is already used and has great reviews in other brands from my research. I can’t wait to get more updates for it soon, and I hope the 5303 wrinkles iron out.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

BearDown311 said:


> After getting some cold feet on the Soprod Newton hacking issues regarding the 5303-3 I was waiting for, I reached out to Serica’s team and asked them to switch my order to the new GMT they announced this week.
> 
> They responded swiftly and made the switch with no fuss or problems within a few hours (as well as helped adjust my shipping address and other details manually). It was a great customer service experience in light of some of the stories here.
> 
> I love the uniquely ‘Serica’ design, the dimensions, and I have been sorely lacking a GMT piece in my collection. I get a ton of what drew me to the 5303 in the first place, but with some added flavor and more peace of mind when it comes to the movement being used. The COSC certification is an awesome addition imo and this movement is already used and has great reviews in other brands from my research. I can’t wait to get more updates for it soon, and I hope the 5303 wrinkles iron out.


You should goa head and add a bonklip to your order, you can thank me later


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Dang, probably going to order one of these GMTs.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

Got the refund but still struggling to get the customs duty reimbursement that was agreed on, no answers to emails as usual.

I've learned a lesson here - I'm going to avoid situations where my hobbies turn into hassle and stress. Warranties and after sales service aren't worth a damn if the other side is a communications black hole.

Edit: received the customs duties shortly after this post. I don't like shouting in public to get things done but sometimes that's what it takes.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

bobjane said:


> Got the refund but still struggling to get the customs duty reimbursement that was agreed on, no answers to emails as usual.
> 
> I've learned a lesson here - I'm going to avoid situations where my hobbies turn into hassle and stress. Warranties and after sales service aren't worth a damn if the other side is a communications black hole.


I too did not receive a refund of the import duties I paid, but I’m not sure how I would make a legal case for Serica to provide that reimbursement.

I’d guess that Serica would have to factor that cost into their return policy explicitly, and also likely have to adjust their product pricing accordingly.

At least they paid for return shipping, and I’m willing to accept the duty hit as a lesson learned. It still sucks.


----------



## bobjane (Dec 29, 2009)

Serica did end up reimbursing my custom duties. I pushed them quite hard on the grounds of my particular watch having so many issues.

I do sympathize and agee that customers should be made whole even if they are returning the watch solely due to the movement issue. It is a real problem regardless of how it's being spung and how many buyers seem willing to tolerate or even defend it. It would be interesting to see how many people would tolerate the same thing in a $100 Aliexpress watch.


----------



## and_ren (Jun 14, 2021)

Just an accuracy report with all the movement discussion, for what it's worth. 10 months of wear in, I have yet to have the accuracy clock outside of +/- 2 spd. It is typically 0.0 to +0.4 spd. No regrets on my end about keeping mine.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

haikucub said:


> Yeah; wrist size is a big part of it. my wrist is just shy of 7.5", so it ends up looking a little bit dainty on my wrist. The other part of it is that mesh feels a bit dressier (to me) than I usually am. Those sweet end links Serica put on the OEM mesh offsets that a little bit, but still not enough for me to feel comfortable wearing it. But still, every time I see a shot of the 5303 with the OEM mesh I'm like, "damn, that's sexy."


My wrist is about 7.5 as yours so the bracelet fit correct ?


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

eddieo396 said:


> My wrist is about 7.5 as yours so the bracelet fit correct ?


FWIW my wrist smaller and it fits just fine...
Cheers


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I am soooo tempted to get one of these


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Funny i checked out ebay completed sales on Serica ...not ONE watch went unsold which is quite rare ..people want the watch from Serica no matter what issues have occurred ..


----------



## haikucub (Apr 23, 2009)

eddieo396 said:


> My wrist is about 7.5 as yours so the bracelet fit correct ?


Yes; you shouldn't have any problems fitting it.


----------



## lukejmcevoy (2 mo ago)

this was the fianl question for me! pulling the trigger on this... especially with dollar/euro parity!


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good morning guys i just ordered the black 5303 on thursday and i sent an email to confirm that the crown issue was fixed ..here is copy of the reply ..


Dear Edwin,

Many thanks for your order! I hope you’re well. 
Post script this order was CANCELLED DUE to the crown issue nvr fixed by Serica for all watches . See the video by Jody Watch reviewer explaining the company stand on the issue .. I also wasn’t crazy about the bracelet .. shame the new movement was a gamble by Serica and gut 1300 us bucks I don’t like gambling and being stressed I don’t need that with so many other nice looking watches using known movements . 

Happy to confirm that the 5303 is in perfect health!
Since the early fix last year, SoProd modified and updated their stem dimension that was causing the fragility, so there is nothing to worry about here anymore when it comes to the crown action, I guarantee.

As for an authorizes service center, we are dealing with someone in Maryland who will take care of all our services for the US starting next month.
We’ll put you in contact if needed and take care of everything obviously.

Should there be anything else I could help you with, let me know, I’m always happy to.

Once again thank you so much for your order.

My best,

Gabriel.


----------



## lukejmcevoy (2 mo ago)

Ace. This was the final issue for me. Just pulled the trigger on the white dial


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

I've posted more photos to this thread in the Dive Watches sub-forum, but, in case anyone's interested, below are a few photos of my 5303-3 that arrived last week (my wrist circumference is 6.6" / 16.8 cm). As you'll see in the last photo, I've moved it onto an Erika's Originals MN-style strap, and I love that pairing.

See the link above for more details, but one thing I'll note is that I have not encountered the crown/stem issue and, overall, I'm very happy with the watch.


----------



## lukejmcevoy (2 mo ago)

Great 😃. Picking mine up in Paris in mid-February. Have a 18cm wrist so not much bigger. Nice to see it 'in hand".


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

SenorPedro said:


> I can't speak to the specifics of the movement issue, as I am awaiting receipt of my 5303, but I see this as reflective of a few different facets of the microbrand world...
> 
> *Isolated assembly & case finishing issues*
> 
> ...


Also remember, no one outside of the SWATCH group is getting anything from ETA as of January 2022.

Sellita and SOPROD are the only two easily accessible Swiss mechanical movements these days and the SOPROD C125 is well regarded (even through it's technically developed by Seiko)


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

It took three months of light use for the lume pip to fall out. Wow. At least I found it.


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

eddieo396 said:


> Good morning guys i just ordered the black 5303 on thursday and i sent an email to confirm that the crown issue was fixed ..here is copy of the reply ..
> 
> 
> Dear Edwin,
> ...


that’s a bulls*** reply. My watch was purchased in 2022 as their new batch and it went back for the issue (and my emails are the ones Jody uses in his video).


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

nk.technical said:


> View attachment 17125220
> 
> 
> It took three months of light use for the lume pip to fall out. Wow. At least I found it.


Ugh - I hate that. I received my 5303 very recently but haven’t really worn it yet (long story, lots going on right now) - now I’ll be watching that pip constantly when I do…


----------



## Captain.haddock (Jul 16, 2020)

nk.technical said:


> View attachment 17125220
> 
> 
> It took three months of light use for the lume pip to fall out. Wow. At least I found it.


What did they say about this ? 

I wanted this watch so much but I have never seen any other micro brand with such recurrent flows.

Why did they choose to add the difficulties. 

Screw down crown on a manual winding watch, a new and costly soprod (why not a sellita top grade cosc for that price ??)…


----------



## greyandgreen (Oct 8, 2021)

nk.technical said:


> It took three months of light use for the lume pip to fall out. Wow. At least I found it.


Wow, that's embarrassing for Serica. Not sure how to feel about the brand anymore, even though I love my own 5303. Just weird to see on a 1K+ watch.

Have you contacted them about it?


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

yellowfury said:


> that’s a bulls*** reply. My watch was purchased in 2022 as their new batch and it went back for the issue (and my emails are the ones Jody uses in his video).


U r absolutely correct i sent out a retraction and edit to that post ..i cancelled my order for the serica 5303 ...i apologize for the early post ..though that was what the company stated ..obviously it was BS ..though there are many owners of the watch that claim its not an issue with their watch . its up to each person to decide i decided NO ..


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

greyandgreen said:


> Wow, that's embarrassing for Serica. Not sure how to feel about the brand anymore, even though I love my own 5303. Just weird to see on a 1K+ watch.
> 
> Have you contacted them about it?


I wrote them an email on Friday but no response yet (Tuesday). Hopefully I will hear something back.


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

Another one bites the dust. Got my 5303-1 in december, worked fine for a while. But then started having crown issues, movement started stopping overnight. Shake it, it starts up then stops. Fiddle with the crown and i can adjust the time but seconds don’t start up again. Sent an email last week still waiting for a response, ended up pre-emitively sending it to the US service center. Hoping in the worst case that serica reimburses,.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Spekkioxlv said:


> Another one bites the dust. Got my 5303-1 in december, worked fine for a while. But then started having crown issues, movement started stopping overnight. Shake it, it starts up then stops. Fiddle with the crown and i can adjust the time but seconds don’t start up again. Sent an email last week still waiting for a response, ended up pre-emitively sending it to the US service center. Hoping in the worst case that serica reimburses,.


Hope you can get this sorted! Not sur what's happening with newer movements, R had quite a few issues when they issued the first 32XX, and Oris with their 400... I guess new isn't always a safe bet. 
Cheers


----------



## Captain.haddock (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have just received the 5303 this morning. The watch is splendid, there is a “Wow” effect when you open the very elegant box.
I was very anxious when I unscrewed the crown… and I don’t have problem with it, it works like any normal movement.


----------

